# CRMW Cyclers



## sugar-fairy

[csv] Name,waiting to start,baseline,starting stimms, EC, ET,, 
Mrs thomas,starting tx in November
Pheobs,Starting tx in January 2011
Sundancer, Starting tx in January 2011
sugar,consultation on 10 Jan 11
Dizzywizzy, Startinf tx March 2011
[/csv]

PLEASE LET ME KARA76 KNOW OF ANY UPDATED DETAILS


----------



## kara76

i was gona do this once the tx list was complete ! but as you have started the thread i have edited your post to pop in the list which i shame make a little jazzier (is that a word lol)


----------



## Vixxx

Just bookmarking   

Good luck everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sugar/Kara- great to have this thread
Lou- hope your down reg is going well
Marie- not long to your consult now 
Ritz- AF never arrives when you want it to !

As for me, stimms going fine, getting quite the expert at the menopur mixing, lol. Totally knackered though so already in bed !


----------



## pheobs1

Hey girls,
can I be added to the list please.  Starting tx in January 2011!  ALready had our first consultation and can't wait!
xx


----------



## Queenie1

just marking so i can hear all the good news from crmw

good luck all x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Thanks Kara for sorting the thread out.

Good luck ladies - I am hoping that this thread is going to be a very lucky thread   

Mrs T - glad the stimming is going well, good luck for your scans and hope that your follies are growing nicely for you

Queenie - any news on your lap yet? Liz posted some great info on my other thread for people to complain too. Hope it helps

Ritz - hope that AF has turned up for you

Lou - good luck with the d/r and with your scans

Pheobs - i know it is a while to wait but having a start date is great. I cannot wait. I just hope that they dont make me wait too long for my lap. I am itching to have tx now.

Well I am off to Majorca tomorrow for a week of doing nothing but reading and lounging about in the sun. Will catch up with all when I get back

  to all


----------



## marieclare

Wow a whole dedicated cyclers thread, this is really exciting!   

I hope I can join in cycle chat really soon as I have my mojo back with PMA now I think. 

Ritzi hope af shows up soon, wear your best knickers that should do the trick!

Oooh sugar enjoy your week in Majorca, that sounds lovely. 

Shall we post a little bit about ourselves incase we haven't chatted before? I am probably a bit unusual in that we live up north. My DH has 2 kids and had a surigical sperm extraction in 2008 following an unsuccessful vasectomy reversal. We went to IVF wales for the egg share program and its close to my family for support. We assumed the only issue would be getting sperm to egg as apparently there was nothing wrong with me. Also I had high AMH and being under 30 they said I had a great chance. However I have done 2 egg share cycles at IVF wales and both were unsuccessful. I found out at the last follow up that my lining has not been great on either fresh cycle   . 

We decided to follow Lyndon as he had a good plan for us and we have heard such great things about the clinic. The idea going forward is to go for a cycle and aim to get good embryos, but if my lining does not look perfect then all will be frozen and replaced in a subsequent FET. This is because my lining apparently looked great before my (abandoned) FET attempt. 

I have just had a hysteroscopy and been given the all clear so we are all systems go to start straight away. 

Would love to hear about everyone else, good luck to all   xxx


----------



## kara76

good thinking marie

sugar enjoy your holiday

afm i am not cycling but am here as i am your mod so i shall be keeping an eye on your all and will help you anyway i can, i know some of you already. my sig says it all. i have alot to thank Lyndon for as without him i wouldnt be where i am now and i know he understands!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great to see the list growing

Hi Phoebs, great to have a plan and it will be here before you know it
Queenie, hope you don't have to wait too long for your lap
Sugar hope you have a fab holiday, praying my follies are growing too, will find out next week, yikes! So scared that I won't respond due to my low AMH but trying to keep a PMA and know I'm in the best place

As for me, well me & DH met in school (all together aah!) and have tried on and off to conceive many times but decided to self refer to LWC about two years ago when I realised time wasn't on our side and we weren't getting pregnant. All tests clear, my sig says the rest. Had no probs at LWC but after a rec from Kara thought I would check out the new clinic and was so impressed started treatment three days after my consult ! 

Mrs T

Ps Keep sending the bubbles to help me grow my follies x


----------



## shah74

Hi Ladies

I'm waiting for my cycle and tx to start.  I've never wanted my cycle to start before but now getting anxious that it hasn't.  My date was yesterday so hopefully it will be any day now.  I phoned clinic today as I was concerned as it's bank holiday weekend but they said this wasn't a problem just phone anytime.  I'm very nervous about the injections but have loaded my freezer with ice cubes (thanks for everyones advise).
Speak soon, take care
xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Shah, don't worry about the Bank Holiday, I'm booked in for my scan on Monday !

Ritz - loving the follie dance, thanks x


----------



## pheobs1

HI everyone,

a little about us.  It was discovered just after birth that my DH would not be able to father children.  We have been together for 10 years and married for 2.  He plucked up the courage to tell me after we had been together for 5 years, but to be honest I always had my suspicions.  DH has been keen to start the process for a while, but I  was enjoying our  care free life (boy has that come back to bite me on the ass!).  In Dec 09 DH consultant referred us to a fertility specialist at our local hospital, we waited until March 10 and got to see a consultant, our local hopsital don't offer donor treatment so they referred us to IVF wales, I have private health care with my job, which thank god meant that I could have my lap done privatley.
Bit of a shock, but during the lap it was discovered that I had substantial scar tissue following an appendix operation (I had gangrene) and most of my organs were stuck together, which explains a lot of the pain I was in!  I also had a few cysts on my tubes which were removed along with some olf an new endo.  
Masses of phone calls and confusion and fob offs from IVF wales made me question if we wanted treatment there.  After a lost referral, a second referral,  20 phone calls (mostly unreturned) we have our nhs appointment there on Sept 1st.
With this in mind, we looked into CRMW, paid for a consultation and have scheduled our first DIUI in January 2011 - we have a holiday already booked for December and the loveley Dr Amanda  agreed that is is best to wait until after.  Also, we are buying our swimmers from Xytex in the US and we are waiting for IUI samples from our chosen donor to be approved which could take up until November.  We loved everything about the clinic and can't wait to start tx there and look forward to sharing success stories with you all.

   to all you ladies who have already started tx.  Can't wait for the run of BFP's
xxxxx
Love to all 

Pheobs


----------



## Queenie1

sugar have a good holiday. enjoy the sun and rest.

lots of good reports coming from you all about the clinic. very impressed about sunday scan and app on bank holiday.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs T - good luck with the scan on monday

Ritzy - glad af has finally turned up, day 21 will come round soon and you will be jabbing before you know it

Queenie -    hope you ok

I love the idea of a sharing a little about ourselves so here goes. I have a 12yr old daughter from my first marriage, I remarried Dec 07 and we started trying straight away. After 12 months I was referred for a scan and hsg which showed that I had blocked tubes. I had a lap in May 09 and it was discovered that I have HUGE hydros plus loads of adhesions,  my tubes were clipped and we started our tx at IVF Wales (all private cycles). Our first was abandoned as I didnt respond very well and we had two BFN's. I saw Mr G who recommended a lap to remove both tubes and then we will be having our final tx after that. I am hoping that my lap will be late Jan 2011 and then I can cycle in March    . I do feel a little miffed as I wanted my tubes removed during my first lap - I did tell the cons that if they couldnt be fixed then take them away but she didnt so I have to have another lap and I feel that I have wasted so much money on tx that would never have worked. On the plus side at least something is being done and my next cycle will be the one    . 

Well I had better go and do some ironing so I can pack   

See you all in a week


----------



## kara76

ritz sorry i didnt reply the womb relaxant i used was nifedipine, i used it from et at day to til what would have been blastocyst day on day 5

sugar enjoy your holiday

if anyone else wants to be added to the list just post in this thread

our wedding anniversary today so must dash


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Kara, can you add me, due to start DR September 15th xx


----------



## kara76

done dizzy

love the name btw

sorry i messed up the colour but will sort it later. hope you are all having a good bank holiday

massive good luck mrs T hope your scan went well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Scans tomorrow Kara, will let you know, thanks for thinking of me as always x


----------



## kara76

i thought it was monday today, im lost it lol


----------



## lou7

Hi all

Ok...a bit more about me.  

Well like Mrs T I also met my hubby at school.  We're originally from the midlands but currently live in Wales.  We've been TTC for about 3 1/2 years now about are classed as 'unexplained'.    Luckily we have a very helpful and supportive GP so she got us moving with things quite quickly.  We've had one IUI and one IVF/ICSI split both at IVF Wales and both BFNs.  Found our experiences there very negative so we are hoping that this time things are going to be more positive.  Certainly seems that way so far.  

Looking forward to getting to know you all better.

Ritzi - great that AF has arrived - won't be long till you get started.  Very exciting.

Mrs T - hope scan went well

Big   to all.
Lou


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Quick update from me - scan showed 8 follies, 6 of good size - 16/17 I think but lining was too thin at 2.3mm. Never had problem with the lining before and bit worried as amanda said that it may be that there are too few eggs in the follies. Got a prescription for oestrogen and back on Weds for another scan to take it from there with EC possibly at the end of the week. Relieved that I have had a response but now a bit worried that there will be no eggs - has anyone else been in this position before ?

Thanks,

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

mrs T that is a good number but bummer about the lining but the pills should do the trick. a couple more might pop up yet and with 8 follicles already  and 6 of a good size that really is good news even if a few are empty so try and stay postive.
thinner than normal lining isnt as common as you would think and the pills your gona be taking is one way round this problem , i have even known ladies prone to thin lining take viagra!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Kara, yes trying to stay positive. Already further ahead than we've been before so grateful for that. One step at a time is the trick I think x


----------



## kara76

what happened when you got converted?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lining was fine then, always has been with all my scans. So not sure why it's thin now. Think I only had a couple of follies then so still pleased to be getting further


----------



## kara76

its very postive you have more follies and the lining can be sorted now. not long til next scanso chill and rest when you can


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Will do, thanks hun x


----------



## sun dancer

Hia ladies can u had me 2 the list im starting tx oct 
I didnt know bowt this thread hope everyone is doing gd on they tx 
A little bowt me been wiv my husband 14yrs married for 12yrs hav never been pregnant 11yrs ago was told i had pcos nothing wrong wiv hubby 
my sig has all bowt my tx  
Im so looking forward 2 starting tx at the crmw the clinic is fab. Amanda is so nice she had a lot of time for us when we had an appointment there no rushing in & out fab i got a gd feeling for my nxt tx


----------



## kara76

hey mrs t how was the scan? did i get the right day this time lol

sundancer i will add you to the list


----------



## sun dancer

Thanks Kara cause i havent got a clue how 2 do it lol x


----------



## kara76

you cant do it hun

i hope sort list tomorrow and will make it look nice for you all lol


----------



## marieclare

Hi ladies, Mrs T hope the scan went ok today. Hope those pills are doing the trick   

Hi Sundancer good luck for starting treatment.

We had our first visit yesterday, very impressed with the clinic and facilities. I had my AMH redone as its 2 yrs old so we have to wait for that to come back before we find out which protocol they recommend. If its antagonist I will probably be starting in about 4 weeks... I did hope for sooner but I suppose I am glad its getting re-done so we know they have all the relevant info. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sundancer - couldn't agree more, Amanda is fab and always puts me at ease
Marie - definately worth getting your results to get the right protocol
Hi Kara - yes, right day today

Thanks for the best wishes, follies much the same, slightly bigger as expected. Lining improved not far off 6mm now so booked in for EC on Saturday - yikes !! Feel like I'm not prepared as I was nervous to think about getting this far. Any tips for EC welcome x


----------



## kara76

thats great news mrs t. im pleased for you

tip wise umm just go with the flow hunni and enjoy the drugs at ec cause sedation rocks lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

You are funny Kara, wasn't looking forward to the sedation cos always like to be in control ! 

Info says not to use perfume etc before EC, what about soaps ? I usually use Dove - will that be ok? How do you normally feel after EC - does it take long to recover ?


----------



## kara76

no hun dont use anything at all, what i use to do was have a bath the night before using soap etc and then bath in the morning in just plain water, its doesnt take long to recover at all but you will need to rest for the day and might feel a little sore. control is overrated lol

must dash


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ok thanks, also my one ovary was quite high up. Is there a chance they won't be able to reach it ?


----------



## kara76

i have always had a high ovary and only once it wasnt all reached but thats when it couldnt really be seen on the scan, as long as they can see it chances are they will reach it, they will probably put pressure on your belly to push it down when your under sedation. they are very skilled at getting to those lovely juicey eggs


----------



## kara76

ladies check out the first page list and if you have further information just let me know


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Kara, Just had my dates from the clinic, DR sept 13th, scan sept 29th, provisional EC oct 11th !!! Meds being delivered from Ferring next Tuesday x


----------



## kara76

dizzy wow good for your getting your dates and wow your drugs come soon too.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Dizzy, great news. They should be well practiced by then too, lol. I'm their second EC so glad they tested everything out on someone else !


----------



## marieclare

woo hoo Mrs T well done, good luck for saturday. Don't worry about EC you will be floating. Wow number 2 thats amazing. 

Dizzy great news on getting your dates


----------



## sun dancer

Gd news Mrs T gd luck for sat got my finger's crossed for u  
gd news for u 2 dizzy getting ur dates 
Hi marieclare how r u keeping


----------



## kara76

mrs t hope the trigger went well and tons of luck for tomorrow


----------



## marieclare

Hiya sundancer I'm good thanks, howabout you? AF has arrived today which I'm quite pleased about as I know the latest I'll be starting is 4weeks away. Probably for the best as don't think I would have had time to get the drugs delivered to start today anyway. 

CRMW are going to text me when my bloods are back - how cool is that.


----------



## lou7

mrs T - that's great news.  You'll be absolutely fine - I found it wasn't as bad as I'd anticipated.  Hope everything goes really well.


----------



## shah74

Hi All

Just returned from Clinic, I had baseline scan and start taking Suprecor tomorrow and Menopur on Sunday.  Booked in to have a scan next Saturday to check follicles.  Have enough drugs to last until Monday then Homecare should deliver on Tuesday. I had a go at injecting rubber sponge wasn't to bad, DH had a go and bent needle so I'll think I'll have to do injections myself.

Kara can you add me to list

Speak Soon 
xx


----------



## sun dancer

shah74 brill news for u starting tx 
Hia marieclare im doing gd thanks wow texting u when the bloods r bk that is brill not long really for u the nxt 4wks will fly by 
ritzi we may b cycling together im starting in oct 
Mrs T how u doing sending loads of gd luck wishes ur way 
hope everyone else is ok and had a lovely day with this lovely weather we r having x


----------



## Queenie1

hi all on this thread. it is all sounding so exciting at crmw.
that is great marie that they will text you def up with modern times.

mrs thomas all the very best for ec tomorrow. hope you get some good eggies.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick post from me. Thanks for all your best wishes. Trigger went fine and great to have a day off injections. Nervous that I wont get enough eggs but otherwise ok. Had a text from Amanda earlier saying get a good nights sleep and see you in the morning. So great to have the personal touch, I know Im in good hands.

Off to get ready for the morning, will let you all know how it goes. x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck for tomorrow Mrs T. I was really nervous, but honestly it is nothing to worry about - you are too sedated to feel anything. I have a very high ovary and they had to really press down on my stomach to get the eggs but hardly felt it! I went home after half hour too as I felt fine after a bar of choc and a cuppa!! xx


----------



## kara76

wow mrs t that is so nice of amanda, will be thinking of you tomorrow

off to update the list. its great this is so busy and has a lovely postive vibe to this thread


----------



## marieclare

Good luck tomorrow Mrs T will be thinking of you, try to relax - easier said than done I know but you will be fine xxx Lovely of amanda to text you 

Hiya shah great news about your appointment. Good luck with the jabs for tomorrow. 

Ritzi its shame if you didnt want to wait but on the positive side we may be cycle buddies lol. I tried to ask about accupuncture but I don't think I made it clear I was asking about the on-site accu    ... I am rubbish at being assertive like that. So I just got the usual answer about accupuncture being ok to have and it won't harm but there is no evidence to say it helps etc etc etc. So let us know if you get on any better. 

Just an aside, has anyone noticed lyndons number plate in the carpark? my dh is a real car man and is into plates and thought it was hilarious


----------



## sun dancer

Marieclare me and my dh noticed lyndon's number plate and was laughing


----------



## kara76

lol isnt Lyndon's number plate class, so suited to him, i know someone with nob as number plate, suuit him too lol

hope everyone is well


----------



## dizzywizzy

Ladies you can't go on about Lyndons number plate without telling us that havent seen it what it is!! My next appointment isnt until end of Sept I want to know now!!


----------



## kara76

its says sperm lol


----------



## dizzywizzy

OMG what a fantastic number plate for him!! Will have to look out for it next time I am there. Hope everything has gone to plan this morning Mrs T xx


----------



## sun dancer

Kara i totally agree lyndons number plates soooo suits him lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Very quick me post, will be back later with more details cos I'm off to bed for a bit. Got 8 eggs, 2 too immature, sperm great so just wait for the news in the morning on the other 6. So relieved.


----------



## kara76

mrs twow thats a good amount hun.how you feeling ?


----------



## Queenie1

great news mrs thomas hope those 6 are getting jiggy tonight. hope you are feeling ok.

what a fab number plate for lyndon


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi girls. Another me post as I'm not feeling too great. 

Saw Lyndons car when we went in too, how funny.

Procedure went well, met Debbie too, she starts Monday but came in today for me. Didn't feel too out of it. Was gibbering all the way through although can't really remember what I was talking about. No problem reaching my ovaries although maybe the 10 star jumps they made me do beforehand did the trick (seriously!)

Didn't sleep after either, just rested when DH did his bit and came home after a cuppa and some biccies. They were all so nice to me and made me as calm as possible.

Lyndon rang me this aft to say he had done the ICSI on all 6 eggs and was holding on for a bit to see if the other two matured. Amanda also rang to check I was feeling ok. 

Got really bad cramps so went to bed for a couple of hours and now lying on the sofa. Today went so much better than we had hoped for so we are keeping our fingers crossed for our call in the morning. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Let you know how the call goes.

X factor and a hottie tonite

Mrs T x


----------



## lou7

Mrs T thats great news.  Glad it went well.  We drove past CRMW today so I was wondering how you were going.  So nice of them to ring beforehand too.  Makes me feel so much more positive about it all.

Fingers crossed for a really positive phonecall.

X


----------



## kara76

mrs t good luck for the call in the morning and how nice of lyndon and amanda to phone you. make sure you rest up and chill out

hiya lou

im watching x factor. had a rough day our lizard has gone to lizard heaven


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aw Kara, sorry to hear your news. Sending you hugs x


----------



## kara76

thanks mrs t, im still upset tbh i love my pets and she will be so missed. i love animals over people sometimes lol

ozzy had a lovely life in a massive tank so thats a good thing

what time are you expected the call?


----------



## marieclare

Mrs t well done on today thats a fab number and it sounds like they really looked after you. its great you already knew about  the maturity levels and got a phonecall already. 
Are you serious about the star jumps?!
Good luck for the morning xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara, I knew how much it would upset you by the way I've heard you talk about Rex. I have a westie, my furbaby and have lost 3 furbabies over the years and it really is a bereavement. Give Tyler lots of cwtches to make you feel better. Call expected at 10am by the way.

Hi Marie, thanks and yes, I am serious about the star jumps. I thought it was a joke because they were having a laugh to put us at ease but they sent me back out of theatre until I had done my 10 star jumps! I know we'll all try anything for a baby but I never thought that star jumps would be part of the equation! 

Yes Ritz, star jumps without a bra was a challenge for me too, glad I was in a room on my own! Not sure about when we will do ET, will wait and see what they advise but definately going for 2 to maximise my chances. Your growing family sounds like fun. 

Right off to bed to try and get a good nights sleep and hoping that the cramping will settle down by the morning.

Mrs T x


----------



## Queenie1

mrs thomas sounds like it all went well. can't believe they had you doing star jumps. lol. good luck for the call this morning. 
the service and care they are giving is amazing i hope they keep this personal care up. 

ritzi congrats on the new additions to your family. bet your boys will be excited this morning.


----------



## marieclare

Wow  cant believe the starjumps   Its made me think about what exercise must do to our insides if those could have made your ovary drop!

Best of luck for the call this morning


----------



## shah74

Hi All

Mrs T pleased it all went well, hope your cramps have settled today.

Kara sorry to hear about Ozzy

I started Suprecur yesterday, took me 5 mins to get the courage to stick the needle in, once it was in I wondered what I had been worried about.  Starting Menopur tonight, a bit worried about that as I have to mix 6 bottles to one water, just gonna take my time.  

Speak Soon
x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo, another egg matured last night and all seven fertilised. DH can't take the smile off his face and keeps shouting seven in Len Goodman style !

ET Tuesday or Thursday depending on how they are looking

Pretty sore still but don't care, lol 

Mrs T x

Shah good luck with your Menopur I was one to six too, my advice is try not to panic


----------



## Queenie1

that is fantastic news mrs thomas well done.   so pleased for you.

rest up now and take it easy until et.


----------



## kara76

mrs t thats fan bloody tanstic news, you must be over the moon woo hoo 7 7 7 7 7 7


----------



## kara76

opps posted too soon lol

did i say woo hoo mrs t so whats the plan for et?

shah i was the same on my first jab, the menopur is a little harder but take your time and you will be fine, the little amps have suction so getting the fluid out is a little harder, there are little tricks around this. like making a bigger hold to stop the suction, ive never had to use it but i know people who have

ritz aww wow i bet the boys will be chuffed with their pets

marie and queenie, what out for the star jumps

im lazy and only just got up opps lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Kara, woo hoo indeed. Lyndon said Tuesday for ET if there are two envies that are obviously better quality, if there are no stand outs might wait til Thursday to see if any stand out then. He's gonna call me Tuesday so we can discuss and agree what's best. I'm on leave all week so happy to go with the flow.

Seven !


----------



## kara76

mrs T has SEVEN

its nice to see Lyndon working his magic, i am so so so so glad you decided to go here hun. if it wasnt for lyndon we wouldnt be where we are now. i trust his judgement

mrs T has SEVEN


----------



## marieclare

Wooo hoooooo well done Mrs T and DH, you must be over the moon I'm very pleased for you xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Loving the post Kara. As you know it's down to you that I went along to find out, can you believe that was just over two weeks ago. Thanks hun, you are always my support and can't imagine I would have got this far without you. Oh dear, eyes getting leaky now, lol!


----------



## sugar-fairy

Just a mega quick post as not read back yet, fantastic news mrs t bet you are delighted. Cannot wait to hear how things go xxx

Will post properly later when I have caught up x


----------



## lou7

Wow Mrs T that's fantastic news - am thrilled to bits for you.  

Keeping everything crossed that you have two super duper embies to put back.

Now...put your feet up...relax and get pampered....once he's stopped shouting 7 of course.  


Shah...great that you've started treatment....I think you're right...often the thought of it is way worse that actually doing it.  I've got to the 'right no messing stage' and find that if i just go for it it doesn't hurt at all.  Think it scares DH far more than me!

Kara...so sorry to hear about Ozzy.  Totally agree - sometimes pets are far nicer than people!

Hope everyone is getting on Ok.  All VERY exciting.  We've got our baseline scan on the 14th so another week of supercur for me.    Am currently feeling like a menopausal old lady.  The hot flushes are fine when I'm on my own....not so good at work  

xx

Lou


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T thats fantastic new's so pleased for u and your dh hav he stopped shouting 7 yet lol 
shah glad that u hav started the injections the first is always nerve wrecking x 
Hope everyone else is doing gd x


----------



## Georgey

Hi All, 


Hope you dont mind me joining you, have been reading everything thats going on, and how exciting everything seems !!!!


Went for my first consultation last week and had my AMH done so am now waiting for the results of that to find out which protocol!!!and to have another chat with Amanda to see where we go from here !!!


So , will let you all know how it goes .


Good luck to everyone else 


x x x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick update from me, feeling a lot better today.

Was wondering how my embies were doing this morning when  Lyndon called to give me an update. Expected to be 2-4 cells today and Ive got one 4 cell, five 5 cells and 1 6 cell. Lyndon seemed pleased with how they are doing and said he expects us to go to blastocyst now. Was not really prepared for the call so didnt really ask any questions. So looks like Thursday for ET, Lyndon will call in the morning with another update and confirm ET.

I'm in unknown territory now so happy to go with Lyndon's advice, what do you girls think about going to blastocyst ?

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

georgy hope you mah comes back soon

mrs t going to blast is great if they cant chose between embryos as it weeds out the weaker ones so to speak we really wanted blast last cycle but didnt have the option wiith only 2 embryos so it was a pointless task. trust Lyndon hun he is da man and will guide you. im pretty sure its thought around 1 in 3 embryos should get to blastocyst stage. your embryos are damn good for day 2 hunni. i believe embryologist work with time windows and embryos SHOULD reach certain stages by a certain time after fertilisation which yours certainly have. im so glad your feeling better


----------



## sun dancer

Well done Mrs T ur embies r doing great 
im really pleased for u x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Another update from me. Today got one 7 cell, three 8 cells and three 9 cells and Lyndons really pleased with the quality. Going with his recommendation to go to blasts so ET Thursday now. We are so pleased and trying to remain cautiously positive! 

Lyndon thinks we've got a good chance of getting at least two blasts so now need to debate the one or two embryos, I've always said two but I guess I need to think more about the possibilities now. Any advice would be welcome girls..

Mrs T x


----------



## marieclare

Wow Mrs T great news on the embies you must be over the moon. Its a tricky one the 1/2 debate but in the end you are the only people who can decide. I understand with blasts there is an increased pregnancy rate so I suppose you are more likely to have twins if you go for two blasts as opposed to two 3-day embies. How do you both feel about the possibility of twins? xx


----------



## kara76

mrs t wow girl you and your dh done good and made some good embryos which i would think would be very hard to chose between today so blast off it is yay yay

on the 1 or 2 embryo debate! its a personal choice and i ALWAYS had 2 as i just wanted that bfp and in all honestly i would of have 5 plus put back if it meant getting pregnant BUT knowing what i do now i would chose SET. i always say that if you really dont want to get pregnant with twins then only have SET. think of the pros and cons cause there are many of each and of course there is what your heart is telling you plus embryo quailty and if any remaining would be frozen etc etc. 

hows everyone else?

anyone notice my handy work on the first page lol


----------



## sun dancer

Fantastic new's for u both Mrs T bet u r both over the moon gd luck wiv what ever u and dh decide 2 go wiv 
Kara the front page is fab


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara, what do you mean knowing what you do now ?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs t that is fantastic. I hope that lyndons magic is working wonders on your amazing embies. 

Kara fantastic intro to the thread x


----------



## kara76

mrs T i mean that one is hard work and omg 2 must be hectic lol. dont get me wrong i would have been chuffed with twins but there are advantages each way

glad you girls like the front page


----------



## kara76

hey sugar how was you hol?


----------



## marieclare

Kara love the front page lol. My status is now "waiting for AMH" lol    
why is there sooooo much waiting in this game


----------



## marieclare

Mrs T any more thoughts? I honestly dont know what we would do if we got to the lucky position of having blasts. dh would really like to avoid twins if possible but having been in the position of having 2x embies transferred and neither sticking, I think we would struggle to go for just one. Also maybe depends how many are left for freezing, I don't think I would want to freeze a sole embryo again as ours perished in the thaw even though it was vitrified. Maybe lyndon will have some more advise for you based on how they look xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - I see what you mean, although DH would be staying home while I work so I don't need to worry about that too much, lol. Love the front page by the way.

Latest thoughts is to stick with our initial plans for two, although we have been debating it all day. Trouble is after being together for 22 years and trying to conceive for more than half that time I don't think either of us want to reduce our chances of pregnancy. We would be really happy with one or more, the only downside I'm considering would be health of the babies should I have twins. So for now it's two, but we will discuss at the clinic on Thurs.

Lyndon was so fab on the phone this morning, let me ask as many questions as I wanted and talked so clearly about all the options. Can't imagine we would be anywhere near this happy anywhere other than here 

Mrs T x


----------



## Georgey

congratulations Mrs T,


I think I would probably go for 2, but I am a couple of years older that you, so if I get to your position my debate will be 2 or 3 !!!!


Kara the front page looks fab , 


Hi to everyone else


x x x x  x


----------



## kara76

mrs t good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Queenie1

mrs thomas all the very best of luck for tomorrow. hope it all goes well and that you are able to make your decision on 1 or 2 embies. will be thinking of you.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck for tomorrow, hope all goes well xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for all you'd best wishes. Sticking with two if we get the chance as we'd always planned. Much more nervous than I expected, just because there is so much riding on tomorrow. Praying for some of our seven to have made it this far. Let you know girls, thanks for all your support. It's so good to talk to people about it all, especially when you all understand what we are going through.

Mrs T x


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Can i join you i have a consultation booked with amanda on saturday i phoned today and she fitted me in aww how lovely at short notice 

Kara - congrats on you becoming a mod you deserve it   

Mrs T- Goodluck tommorow i think your doing right thing id have 2 put back   

Girls a lil info about me im 39 and ive been with my dp  who is from liverpool for 7 yrs and i love him very much he is my soulmate and i could never picture my life without him .we started trying to concieve 6yrs ago i had my bloods done and they dicoverd i wasnt ovulating so i was put on clomid i had my first bfp and was over the moon on new yrs eve m/c bio chemical 3rd round clomid another bio chem since stopping clomid i now ovulate naturally and dp has also been tested and all is fine with him ,so we are now classed as unexplained , Ive since had 4 iui bfn 2 ivf bfn and on last ivf had blasts but still didnt work i recently started my 3rd ivf and clinic changed my protocol to short and i didnt respond had one follicle , Ive also been tested for unk cells and it came back high so on last txs i had steroids and as they didnt work i started thinking maybe i had immune problems so i visited DR Gorgy in london had my test results back and they werent good ive got high nk cells in my blood  which cost a fortune to get down and i also make antibodies to progestrone my level way over the normal limit so i need extra progestrone support .So this time im going to try crmw as i love lyndon and only trust lyndon with my embies so im hoping this time it will work as its my last go  due to my age my boarder line amh and the costs of immunes  im hoping lyndon can work his magic   

soz about the long post hope all you girls well 

R    xxx


----------



## marieclare

Mrs T best wishes for tomorrow I will be thinking ofyou    

Hi ratsy, sorry to hear about your loses and bfns     But its good news about being able to see amanda so soon. Do you mind if I ask how it works with the immunes, will you need extra immune tx alongside crmw? I asked amanda about her opinion on immunes and she only talked about nk cells but she did say she would prescribe steriods if i want. 
Where did you have your test for progesterone antibodies? Do you ever get early bleeding? I have the Dr Beer book but have not got that far into it yet. I do think i have a luteal phase defect though so amanda said I could have extra progesterone and other stuff after et. Best of luck for your consultation and treatment xxxx


----------



## ratsy

Hi marieclare 

Yes il have the immune tx along side ivf i tried just the steroids but its not enough for me i need ivig and intralipids along side the steroids to lower my immune system  . I dont normally bleed early i have lil bit of spotting sometimes DR Gorgy did all my immune tests the test youl be looking for in the DR Alan beer is cd19+Cd5 thats the one where i need extra support normal level is between 5-10 mine came back as 40.9    i was shocked so il be on 100mg gestone and 400mg pessaries  

Thanks for your best wishes im nervous amanda sounds lovely tho 

R    xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick update from me. Everything went well, 2 embies on board. Off for a rest now, should know about any frosties tomorrow.

Mrs T x


----------



## Scouse

Mrs T I've been following your story from beginning and just wanted to congratulate on being PUPO!  Here's to the first batch of BFP's!

Ratsy I see you're back on already!
I have a similar history to you and am looking at further immunology testing .......... could you please pm the protocol, time scale and cost !
Good luck to you too X


----------



## kara76

hiya all

mrs t well done you, pupo at last woo hoo. how was et?

ratsy nice to see you here, the girls are great

scouse big hello


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes Kara. PUPO, woo hoo!

ET was fine, they were all really lovely. It was their second ET there, Amanda did the ET assisted by Debbie and it all went fine. 

Debbie was still laughing about my star jumps too !

Lyndon chatted to us for quite a while before, he is so lovely and has high hopes for freezing some of the 5 remaining embryos. Should find out tomorrow. 

Feels so strange, only 3 weeks ago we were at our first consult. Can't believe I am lying here with two embryos on board. It's so hard to find the right balance between hope and realism. But gonna try and enjoy it as there were many times I never thought I'd get this far

Oh and Amanda said embryos like chocolate, lol. Who am I to argue..


----------



## kara76

i can honestly say amanda is right , embryos love chocolate and cake

sounds like a lovely et


----------



## Queenie1

mrs thomas so glad it all went well for you. congrats on being pupo. rest up now and i hope the 2ww goes quick for you.

good luck ritzi with your tx

ratsy good luck for saturday


----------



## ratsy

Mrs T  congrats on being pupo hope you have a quick 2ww 

Thanks queenie im starting to get excited   

R    xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T congrat's on being pupo hope u rest up well and ur 2ww goes quick for u 
Rasty gd luck for sat 
hope everyone else has had a gd day


----------



## dizzywizzy

Congrats Mrs T on being PUPO, hope ur the beginning of some great results for the clinic xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

TMI warning - just had tiny bit of pinkish mucus sort of discharge. Lyndon said implantation could be tonight - is it just wishful thinking?


----------



## Vixxx

Oooh, how exciting - fingers crossed.  Have a great night's sleep and keep thinking sticky thoughts!


----------



## Georgey

Congrats mrs t on being pupo, fingers crossed implantation bleeding x x x rest up on the weekend 


Good luck ratzy for sat


Hope everyone else is ok


x x x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bit concerned this morning. Another tiny bit of discharge during the night and slight pinkish tinge on the tissue this morning but have woken to some drawing feelings like before AF is due. Hopefully it's nothing to worry about. How the hell am I gonna manage for a fortnight like this!


----------



## kara76

mrs t the discharge would be from et and is pretty normal so try not to worry too much and if you are give clinic a quick call, thats what they are there for. af pains are also pretty normal too. when is test day hun?

hiya everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Kara, otd not until 23rd so long way to go. Just can't help questioning every possible sign, especially after Lyndon said implantation was likely last night/this morning because of the embryo stage.


----------



## kara76

oh mrs t that will continue, welcome to the 2ww madness. implantation would certainly happen quick after blastocyst et as all that embryo needs to do is hatch and start implantation. i really hope time flies for you

what awful weather today!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Yes Kara, madness. Never this bad on lUIs but knowing there are embies on board means so much at stake. I agree, horrible weather. Glad to be resting indoors. x


----------



## kara76

i was the same as you and managed the IUI 2ww pretty well. the aches and pains you will get can also be your ovaries as they will be swollen, the pink discharge is likely to be from the cathetha (spelling). ive had 7 embryo transfer and all have been diff and 9 2ww again all diff


----------



## Mrs Thomas

That's why you are the right one to ask Hun. Haven't heard about my other embryos, Lyndon said he'd let us know today or tomorrow. What you up to today then, Tyler ok ?


----------



## kara76

i bet he will call as soon as he knows, not that your gona need any frosties lol postive vibes. 

well im gona have such an exciting day and im off to buy meat for the freezer and then will nip and see my parents for an hour. i need to finishing decorating the kitchen at some point too, im sure luke thinks i do nothing all day lol. Tyler is very well thank you hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sounds like fun. I'm just taking it easy, driving myself around the bend, lol. Speak later x


----------



## kara76

taking it easy drive me nuts too

chat later hun and try and stay sane lol


----------



## marieclare

hi ratsy thanks for the info. I'm really a beginner with the immune stuff but i would like to learn more about it and hopefully have a backup plan ready if next tx doesn't work. I might need to ask you some more questions! Good luck for sat xx

Mrs T great news on the ET best wishes for the next two weeks, do you have any plans to keep you occupied or will you be working? dont worry about a little discharge its normal after having procedures... 2ww is my least favourite part of the treatment its impossible not to overthink everything. Best advice i can give is try and stay occupied but I know its not easy. 

Ritzy lol at the starjumps i still can't get over that   

hey Kara    thanks for changing the front page xxx

I have no news except I got a text off clinic yesterday just about them sending us a form for the transfer of sperm. Its nothing much but its so nice to know we are still on the radar and things are happening in the background, I am feeling very looked after lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, sorry for the me posts earlier, it's so easy to drive yourself nuts isn't it. Amanda called earlier and helped put my mind at rest, probably just the catheter from yesterday causing the blood and minor cramps. 

Hi Marie, supposed to be going back to work on Monday although I'd expected to have the transfer earlier in the week so wasn't planning on going back so soon. What does everyone advise? A bit tempted to go sick for an extra day or so. 

Ritzi, think I'm gonna be known as the one who started off the star jumps, lol. It may have worked though!

Ratsy, good luck with your appt tomorrow, Amanda is so lovely.

Hi to everyone else

Mrs T x


----------



## marieclare

hmmmmm on working or not its another one thats up to you. I have done both and to be honest went completely mental both times so not much help there!
Another day or two off relaxing will not do you any harm and I say go for it if it helps you feel you are giving yourself the best chance.


----------



## Vixxx

Mmmmm - to go back to work or not....  I would say do whichever feels best to you.  

I have done both, rested for between 3 and 7 days on 4 of my cycles, but on one of them I had to go straight back to work, ie directly from the clinic to the office. The result of that cycle has just finished his first week back at school...   

So I personally don't think it actually makes a difference - but it's good to do what feels best for you 

Good luck!


----------



## Queenie1

mrs t to work or not to work is difficult as others have said to me don't do anything you might regret. also i think it depends on what your job is. good luck and glad amanda put your mind to rest for a bit.

marie that is so good that they have text you.


----------



## kara76

i have pictures in my head of all of you star jumping lol

mrs t is hard to decide to work or not too, either way you will make the right choice for you, im glad you spoke to amanda and got some advice from a professional


marie i like the fact you get a text to tell you things are happening, that really is good care. how are you? are you ready to get back on the horse so to speak

queenie hiya hun, hope your well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Bad news tonite, no frosties for us, against the odds - even Lyndon was surprised. Hope it means nothing for the two on board


----------



## kara76

hey hun i know its disappointing but it does mean that the best 2 are of board so take that as a postive.
we had frosties every time accept this one and ended up with tyler so just goes to show matey


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Kara, that certainly gives me more hope. Btw, didn't need to speak to Amanda to talk to a professional, I had already talked to you x


----------



## Queenie1

sorry to hear you had no frosties but like kara said you have the best 2 on board. 
keep positive.


----------



## shah74

Hi Everybody
Had 7 day scan this morning, not good news.  Only 2 5mm follicles.  I am totally gutted.  I always knew my chances were very low but it still a shock when your told your now responding well.  I'm going to carry on with injections then going back on Thursday for another scan.  Finger crossed that the follicles are bigger.
xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Afternoon all


Mrs T congrats on being PUPO, hope the 2ww doesnt drive you too mad. Shame that you didnt get frosties but you got the best ones back on board.


Shah - sorry to hear that your follies are not growing as well as you expected - it is always horrible when you get bad news. Got my fingers crossed that they grow lots over the next few days. Have they upted your drugs to see if they grow more? I dont respond brilliantly but I am a slow grower i think - they seem to take ages to get to a good size so try not to stress too much   


Queenie - how you doing? hope you are ok and that you have had some more news about your lap. I called Mr G secretary yesterday and she has told me that i am on the waiting list and should be seen by 27th Jan but they are running around 2mths over for the list so should have my lap end of March. Bit miffed but at least I know where I am with it all.


kar - how are you doing? enjoying life as a mod?


Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## shah74

Hi Sugar-Fairy

Trying to keep my chin up  I am already taking 6 amp of menupor so I don't think there is any more I can take.  I going to carry on taking this until Wednesday.  Amanda said that if follies get bigger they have menupor at clinic but we have to wait and see on Thursday once I've had scan

xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Shah,

Try and stay positive, you only need one after all. Sending hugs 

Mrs T x


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Had my consult i was there 2 hrs in all i had chat to lyndon and amanda is fantastic what a lovely lady really lovely 

Im not sure what protocol im on as yet as amanda wants to check with other consultant and get him to check with a specialist in the field of amh she said she will txt me next week and then ring me at home with my options aww bless she showed dp around clinic he loved it so im all ready were just waiting for call to start 

Mrs T - soz to hear about no frosties but youve got best 2 implanting already 

shah- aww bless you never no your next scan could surprise you get yourself some protein shakes from health shop but get the whey ones   

Hope all you ladies having a lovely weekend 

R    xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ratsy, glad your appt went well, they are all fab. Not sure if it's because they are a new set up but they always seem to consult between them before making a decision on the way forward. We liked that, it made us feel like we are getting the best possible advice and they really seem to want to do the best by you. 

Keep us updated when you hear from Amanda next week.

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

hiya shah fingers crossed

ratsy sounds a good way to me, your getting the best possible care

hey to everyone else

mrs t hope your sane


----------



## marieclare

hiya mrs t hope you're staying sane. sorry there are no frosties but hopefully you won't need any  

shah really hope your follies grow and you get better news on thursday 
ratsy congrats on the consult it sounds really positive. just wondering did you tell them about having the immune treatment alongside or do you tend to keep that separate? I'm still plodding through the beer book. i'm thinking about asking my GP to do level 1's but i haven't found a full list yet of what they are. xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all. Yes, struggling to stay sane! But decided to go back to work tomorrow, not looking forward to it but I'm sure it'll be good to have something else on my mind.

Been having lots of twinges, some quite sharp, but don't know what any of them mean so trying to ignore them! Hope everyone else is good,

Night, should already be fast asleep by now but putting off getting back into the routine ..

Mrs T x


----------



## Georgey

Hi everyone, 


Hope your all doing ok.


Mrs T - Hope your first couple of days back in work went ok x 


Shah how did your scan go ?


Just a quickie from me, can anyone tell me how long it took for their blood results to get back to them ?I think mine were sent away for AMH !


What horrible weather !!!! Summer has well and truly gone   


Hope your all having a good day anyway x x x x


----------



## shah74

Hi Georgie

I had my AMH done at IVF Wales told me that they can take 6 weeks as they have to go to Glasgow.  Mine results can back in 2 weeks.
Scan didn't go well, only had 2 5mm follies.  Booked in to have another scan on Thursday, take my last lot of injections tomorrow evening.  Keeping everything crossed hoping that they will be bigger.  

Mrs T hope work went well.

Speak soon xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Georgey, I think my AMH at LWC took 3 weeks. Work is ok thanks, distracting me a bit from the dreaded 2WW !

Shah, I know you must be disappointed, sending you hugs but remember you only need one, PMA

Hi Ritzi, not much longer now

Hello to everyone else, fairly quiet on this thread at the mo.

Mrs T x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi All,

Hope you're doing well Mrs T - I know I went crazy during my last 2ww and analysed evrything and was back and forth to the loo all day. Things are sounding good for you so far. Hope we have lovely news next week. 

Does anyone know anybody else who has already had their ET with CRMW, any BFP with them??

Started my suprecur last night, and scan booked for Monday 27th Sept xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Dizzy, you're on your way, yay.

I was their second ET and I think they had only done the first a few days before so too early for any results yet I think.

I'm analysing everything too, natural I guess. I'm still having lots of cramping but I'm assuming that's just from ET. No other symptoms though. 

Mrs T x


----------



## Georgey

Hi everyone


Early post for me as I am in wrk early !!!!!


Thanks for your replies , it will be 2 weeks this Thursday !!!so maybe hear something this week x x x


Mrs T , Hope your chilling out when your not in work, and looking into every twinge is normal even though you convince yourself not to 


Shah -  Good luck for your next scan,    


Ritzi - Hey, soon be on your way


Hope you all have a good day 


x x x x x  x


----------



## lou7

Hey everyone

well I had my baseline scan yesterday and have had to push everything back a week as i hadn't down-regged enough.  Have had to up suprecur and have another scan next monday. Ho hum.  At least they are making sure everything is ready before we start I suppose.

Dizzy - glad you are finally on your way - very exciting.

Mrs T - hope you are managing to stay sane. It's definitely the bit i am dreading the most!!

Shah - hope you get better news at your next scan - keeping everything crossed for you.   

Georgie - fingers crossed you get your tests back soon.  

x


----------



## Scouse

Well after our 4th bfn I was beginning to come to terms with the end of outr IVF journey!  DH hadn't really said one thing or other but then came in from work yesterday and asked how soon would we trying again??    So my mind started    again.
SO..........

I've just met up with Lyndon for a chat and coffee........ really like the clinic!  Also saw Debs and had a chat with Amanda.  
Altho they were all brilliant they obviously couldn't give me answers or tell me what to do next?   
Going to make decision in New Year!
Wishing all you crmw cycles every success - you are in good hands X


----------



## kara76

still watching you all

scouse isnt the clinic fab

ladies do you want an approved clinic board or are you happy to stay on this part of the board?totally up to you, but i can help arrange a clinic approved board through the lovely Lyndon


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

MRS T - Hope the 2ww isnt driving you to mad    i think its the worst part of tx its a killer, Lyndon was laughing i said to him about the 2ww i said its so awful you look for symptoms i said you prod you boobs to an inch of there life till there hurting you then think hmm sore boobs is that a sign   

Shah - Hope you get some good news on your next scan   

Ritzi - congrats on getting dates 

Lou- I know its gutting but at least you know your doing everything properly and there looking after you 

Dizzy - congrats on getting started 

Kara - hows you and the lovely tyler may i saw your pics on face book of her in your car aww how cute shes such a cutie   

Ive no news yet amanda said she will be ringing me when she finds something out but myself and dp have sort of made our minds up that we want to do LP i just really think SP is no good for me debs said before she left that it wasnt for me i had 1 yes ladies 1 follicle and i think that was empty i think the pill holds things off for me ,so think we will be starting on next af which is due next week 

Hope all you ladies are having lovely day 

R    xxx


----------



## kara76

hey ratsy cheers hun, thats lukes drift car tyler was in.

the pill can sometimes over supress, it did with me and like you i had 1 follicle so abandoned that cycle and went again using sp without using the pill which resulted in 6 eggs and pretty crap fertilsation for us, 2 out of 6 and this was icsi for the first time yet one of those eggs is now laying smiling at me. im use they will discuss a protocol for you and sometimes this things are a one off, a bad cycle. did you have to get moreLIT?


----------



## ratsy

No it last 9 mths thank god ive got get more immune drugs ive got my px tho so im all ready , Im to scared to do sp they offered me sp without the pill but its just put me right off    this is my last go and because ive got pay for immune drugs i cant afford to chance cancelled tx again i lost £3,000 on drugs last go i was    do you think im doing right thing having LP ? on my last 2 cycles i had 8 and then 6 eggs so i dont produce alot anyway lyndon said the ones i do get are of good quality 

Aww she did look cute she looks so happy i love babies like that all smiles   

R xx


----------



## kara76

my long protocols also produce more eggs! maybe we are just the odd ones lol. when do you need to start your immune drugs? just wondering if its worth you asking for an extra scan during stimms just to see how your getting along, the only down side to that is sometimes it can be too early as more can pop up after day 5, just a thought though and cause its your last go. i am sure they will have a protocol to suit you and i would trust them and if you feel the protocol they choose isnt what you want discuss it further

tyler is a gem and always smiling my mil says Lyndon added some angel dust lol so ask for some when he has your eggs and your dh sperm lol....mrs t starts a star jump craze and i will start an angel dust one lol


----------



## ratsy

Hi kara 

I start my immune drugs on day of AF and then i have the IVIG on stimms i told amanda it was expensive so could i have a scan on day 6 and then if enough follies i will go ahead with ivig if not and they think will cancel again i will cancel it ,Im so so scared of same happening like last time you know how that feels it just stuck in my mind i cant shake it off its just frightening 

Yes i will ask lyndon to put some angel dust and il tell him kara said you must put some in like you did for her i want the exact same ingrediants    

R xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Lou - you're right, best to get it right to start off. They know whats best so go with the flow

Ritzi - great that you have a date, not long now

Scouse - clinic is fab isnt it and the New Year will be here before you know it

Ratsy, that did make me laugh, I dont know Lyndon as much as most of you but he strikes me as having a great sense of humour

Hey Kara, was in no doubt you were keeping an eye on us all, lol. Hope Lyndon added some angel dust to my embies ! As for the board, Im happy either way, as long as we have access to each other, that'll do for me !

Well as for me, dont worry Im taking it as easy as I can in work. The week has flown by so its definately making the 2WW easier to handle. Half way there now...

Mrs T
x


----------



## kara76

hey ratsy i so understand your fear as you know i have had an abandoned cycle and it does mess with your head. good news your having an earlier scan , good minds think alike. the chances are it was a one off as you know you can respond

mrs t glad your still taking it easy and still sane lol, im sure lyndon would have added some angel dust 

my naughtie tooth is playing me up boo hiss boo


----------



## marieclare

hi girls hope everyone is ok. i am knackered as been working away this week and its really done me in. 

Georgie my amh came back from crmw in 15 days, not sure which lab they use. So you should have yours now hopefully!

shah hope the scan went ok yesterday   

mrs T glad time is passing nicely for you, not long now.   

dizzy hope DR is going well 
lou shame about the delay, hope DR isnt doing your head in too much 
good luck for the new year scouse   

Ratsy hope you hear  back soon but it does sound like lp might be the way to go - i love the thought of putting in angel dust.   

I have to say I love crmw, amanda called me last night to confirm whats happening its so nice to know they have remembered you. My amh is still at 43 so I am going on antagonist and will be having baseline on 29th sept even if af has not come yet. its great they are so flexible   . my Ec will be around 18th oct. 

she has also asked me to go on metformin   ... really didnt like this last time but it doesn't sound too bad as I only need to start it the week of stims. 

So I need to take her letter to my gp when it comes to get the prescription for that and also some bloods for testosterone and free antigen levels. does anyone know what they are and what they might mean? Before I go to my GP I also really need to get a list together of level 1 tests and see if she will do them.


----------



## ratsy

Hi marieclare 

Ive got the list of level 1 tests if you want them do you want me to post it on here for future ref incase anyone else wants them or do you want me to pm you its up to you   

R    xxx


----------



## marieclare

Ah Ratsy yes that would be great if you could post them. Thanks so much


----------



## ratsy

No probs 

LEVEL 1 TESTS 

1- Full blood count, liver function test urea and electrolytes 

2- Anti thyroid 

3- Thyroid function test (both free T4 and Tsh 

4- Immunoglobulin panel ( lgG ,lgA ,and lgm 

5-Autoimmune antibodies (must include anti-nuclear antibodies thyroid perqxidase and anti- mitochondrial antibodies 

6- anticardiolpin antibodies (both lgc / lgm 

7- Thrombophilia (must include lupus anticoagulant and factor v leiden ) and panthrombin gene mutation 

Also ask for MTHFR  gene mutation, Try and sneak this in just write it on the bottom of your list and if youve got a lovely GP he might send it off  normally this is a private test but you might get lucky   

Hope this helps you 

R    xxx


----------



## marieclare

Ratsy thanks thats really helpful. 

Have you mentioned the immune treatments to Amanda, do you know what she thinks of it? She is going to ask my GP for some blood tests so I'm wondering if its worth asking her to put these in the letter too. GP might be more likely to do it if the request has come from a consultant rather than just me?


----------



## marieclare

Sorry another question i've just thought of. When you got your level 1 results how did you know what they meant - if these are done before you go to Dr Gorgy?

Sorry i will go back to reading the immunes board but its so confusing!


----------



## ratsy

marie she was fine about me having immune tx aswel she said what ever i think will help me im not sure if the docs do the immune for killer cells they will most prob tell you you have to go private for them i think they do the basic like the ones i posted worth an ask tho ,I had mine done with DR Gorgy in london they were the chicago blood tests they cost £1,750 they were the level 2 tests , I also had the unk cells test done same as kara  we had that done in liverpool and amanda knew who DR Qenby was so i think she does keep up with the immune side of things and she knew most of the drugs i would taking alongside my ivf so she is ok about it she even said she will work with DR Gorgys protocol and then decide if i get a bfp what to do next i do love her i think shes fab   

Hope they sort something out for you 

R    xxx


----------



## ratsy

Its no prob you can ask me anything you like were all here to help each other the immune boards are so complicated when i recieved my results back frm GP the receptionist gave them to me over the phone she said they were all normal so i asked for them to photocopy results so i had them to put in my file then when i went to DR Gorgy he looked at them he wlll ask you if youve had these done if you havnt he will insist on you having them and will charge you for doing them so if you can have them free from your GP i would do that   

R    xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Glad you've got ur dates Marie Clare- you are just a week behind me. My baseline scan is 27th Sept and EC October 11th - hopefully if all goes to plan!! xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening girls,

Immune testing etc seems complicated! Don't know anything about it but good luck both. Marieclaire great that you've got your dates. 

Lyndon emailed us today to say they were thinking of us and sending positive thoughts which was lovely.

Although DH just confided in me that he's worried that we will get a BFN because I haven't been having symptoms (other than a few twinges). He's asking me when I could test and get the right result given that we were a day 5 transfer?  And I thought it was me that would give in! So dunno what I should do now, want to reassure him but I'm scared of a BFN too. So feeling a bit :-(

Mrs T x


----------



## ratsy

Mrs t soz im on way to liverpool so im usin dp phone so excuse post .jst wntd to tell u i was talkin to my pregnant friend other week and we we were talkin about symptoms and she said on her first she had sore boobs and she knew on this baby nothin no sore boobs not a thing first one lil boy 2nd lil girl so i think symtoms mean nothin u mite get them after bfp hang on in there lovely u can stil get that bfp ur jst avin a wobble of nerves xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aw thanks Ratsy, yes definately having a wobble today x


----------



## MittensWales

I might well be joining you guys in Dec.  Doing one more donor IUI with LWC cardiff and then probably transferring across


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welcome Mittens, I was at LWC Cardiff too and definately no regrets


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks Ritz, OTD Thursday, yikes!!


----------



## shah74

Hi Ladies

Mrs T good luck with test and stay positive

Had 2nd scan on Thursday, one follie has grown to 9 mm, other one has stayed the same.  I'm carriying on with injections until Sunday and them another scan on Monday.  Hoping for a miracle.  Really confused as like a few of you said it only take one egg.  I've been told that due to low AMH if I tried again I probably wouldn't respond any better.  Also woudn't normally go to egg collecton with just one follie so I asked about converting to IUI? Any Advise

XX


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Shah,

When I asked Amanda about converting to IUI if I didn't respond she said there was no point ad it hadn't worked for me. She said that as I was gonna be on max menopur future cycles were not likely to be any better so she advised go ahead with IVF and have the best chance. So I would advise go for it and hope for the best. Good luck x


----------



## kara76

welcome mittens

mrs t wow thursday isnt far away, easy for me to say but i bet its going slow for you

shah, see what happens, its a hard one , see what amanda advises

ritz ive never tested earlier than what has been agreed with clinic,!!!!

hiya rasty and everyone else


----------



## ratsy

Hi shah i was the same as u on my last cycle they wldnt give me ivf they said i had to have iui my amh was 4.5 do u mind me askin what yours is  it is a hard decision but ul know what to do on the day amanda wil advise u whats best                          mrs t -hpe your feelin more postive today youve stil got 5 days yet anythin could happen                    kara and all ladies ive missed hpe your havin good weekend                  R xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry for the negativity but so worried it's all over for me. Since last night I've had that very heavy feeling like I get just before my period. Had more cramping too. Keep popping to the loo because it reels like I'm about to start bleeding. Was really emotional yesterday too so not holding up much hope any more.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Try and stay positive Mrs T - thinking of u xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

sending you some positive vibes mrs t

             

lots of people get af pains and go on to get a bfp.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks girls, but I'm pretty sure it's preparing me for the worst x


----------



## beccibo

Hi All,
I'm kind of new to all of this. I Have a daughter who is five years old (conceived naturally after three years of trying!). But for the past three and a half years there's been no luck with natural conception. Have been treated with Clomid by the NHS for the past six months with no success. 
I think fate has brought us to CRMW.... I knew of friends who had been treated in Swansea & Cardiff with success on both sites. Tried ringing IVF Wales but could not get through. When I spoke to Swansea they couldn't offer us an appointment for three weeks as one of their consultants was on holidays. Was a little worried about phoning CRMW as they had only just opened....but hey rang them and got an appointment within two days. By this point we just wanted to talk to someone. Our consult with Amanda was great...at last I found a Dr who could talk you through everything you needed to know. Within hours we'd made a decision to book into the clinic........

Have just gone through down reg and started Menopur on Friday night. I have scan booked next Thursday to see how the follicles are growing. EC should be around the end of September....I'm excited but after hearing so many stories of heartache and failed attempts I'm also very apprehensive. We so want more children but it feels like it’s not meant to be......

Anyway, that's a little bit about me...wishing you all the best on your journeys
Mrs T - I wish you all the best x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Glad you've joined us BecciBo and good luck with stimming xx


----------



## kara76

welcome becci, great news you chose CRMW and good luck

mrs t having a down day is normal huni, i know its so hard to stay postive and you know what, thinkking postive or negative means nothing and wont effect things so go with your feelings and tomorrow will be a brighter day. sometimes we are overwhelmed with feelings and i always found fighting them that much harder than going with them. af pains well my dear they mean nothing and early pregnancy is very similair to the feeling on af arriving. the 2ww is the hardest part of treatment as time stands still. im keeping everryting crossed for you

hiya to everyone else, hope you are all well. sometimes i dont post but my beady eyes read lol


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Everyone

Beccibo - welcome and glad you found CRMW and this thread - good luck with the stimming  . I think the clinic looks great too, and know the staff are! I am planning to have my next tx with them (having done 5 already at 2 other clinics) and am really excited about going there and looking forward to it.  

Mrs T - I know it's not easy, because you don't know the outcome until you know it.  But I can tell you that on my 2nd cycle, I was 100% sure it hadn't worked, because I had all the feelings of a period approaching, (including the heavy feeling you describe, cramps, on constant knicker check).  I was wrong, and the result is sitting next to me on the sofa watching "Scooby Doo"  .  Of course I can't say it's definitely a BFP, but from what you have said, I would really think you shouldn't be so sure it's all over...

Hiya Ratsy (nice to see you on this thread!), hello Kara and hi to anyone else I've missed, and fingers crossed for everyone having tx at the moment     

AFM, I hope to start a FET cycle as soon as possible, so with luck will be able to planning in the next week or two...  very exciting


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welcome Beccibo and good luck 

Vixx, that really gave me hope but..

Just had my first spot of blood :-(


----------



## kara76

aww mrs t i so hope it doesnt turn into anything...hugs


----------



## ratsy

Hi Mrs T i really hope its implantation and not Af      hang on in there missy 

Vixxx- Hello nice to see you on here too   

Kara - Hope your tooth better 

Hi to everyone else hope your having good weekend 

R    xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well hasn't turned into anything yet, this is a cruel cruel process isn't it. Knew it would be tough but this is much harder than I thought, just gotta hold on til Thursday ...


----------



## kara76

mrs t im glad it hasnt turned into anything! 

sorry fo the quick message im ill


----------



## Scouse

Come on Mrs T we're all fighting for your BFP (no pressure then   )
AF wouldn't dare turn up - we won't let her and I'm having such a heavy painful one , enough for the two of us!
Keep believing - praying for you and those babies X
Big Hugs and to the ill Kara too!


----------



## marieclare

shah good luck for your scan today

Hi beccibo, best of luck with your treatment I also think amanda is lovely. hope you have found the downregging ok. good luck for your scan thursday

hi vixx hope you get your fet arranged soon 

mrs T I do feel for you, the end of the 2ww is the worst and theres not much anyone can say to make it better at this stage apart from offer you a big hug    and if theres anything you can do to take your mind off it (yeah right) or just try and distract yourself then its worth doing.


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T thinking of u hold on in there not long left sending u        and      for a gd result on thursday 
hope everyone else has had a gd wkend and keeping gd x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi girls, still no news here and definately not feeling as down today. Thanks so much for all your messages of support, it really helps. Sorry if I was being a moaning minnie, its so hard having no-one to talk to sometimes

Kara - hope you are feeling better soon. Sending hugs your way, you send them to me often enough, lol!

Scouse, knew you would all be routing for me, no pressure at all!

Marieclaire, work distracted me today, I'm much better when I have other things to think about. It was being lazy on the weekend which got me into such a tizzy

Ritzi, only a week to go, woo hoo. It was the tiniest bit of blood, think I may have overreacted a bit..

Thanks Sundancer, need all the positive thoughts I can get my hands on 

Hi to everyone else, hope your scan went well Shah

Mrs T x


----------



## shah74

Hi Everyone

I've had an emotional few day, ordered drugs with Asda on Thursday for collection on Saturday.  Went to collect and Asda informed me that their supplier was out of stock.  My emotions are all over the place, complained why didn't they phone on Friday, this is really important and I started      Phoned Amanda, she told me not to worry and that she could supply me with drugs so met her at clinic.  Panic over.  
Went for scan today, better news, still only one follie but it is now 16mm, I've got more drugs and booked to have another scan on Wednesday.   it will be 18-20mm.  Planning to have egg collection weekend, I think this is my best option.  My lining is not a thick as they would like so started taken estragen tablets.  

Ratsy - I've decided to go for egg collection,   there's an egg.  My AMH is less than 1. 

Mrs T, send   and wishing you luck for Thursday

Thank you to everyone for advise and support
Speak soon x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sorry you've been having a tough time Shah, it's hard enough when things go smoothly. In your situation I would do the same. Good luck for Wednesday and remember as all the girls say it only takes one x


----------



## Georgey

Mrs T    - Been reading but not writing the last couple of days , good luck for Thursday x x 


Shah - What a nightmare, why doesnt anything ever run smoothly and I think when your doing the treatment everything seems much worse !!!


Ritzi - Not long to go now !!!


Kara76 - Hope your feeling better   


Afm - Had my AMH results they were 10.3 !! After doing this a couple of times I should know what that means but, have never really been told !!!! and forgot to ask Amanda yesterday !!!How dozy am I !!!! Anyone know ? Sorry to act really stupid x x x


Hope you all have a good day 


x x x x


----------



## marieclare

Hiya Georgy, I think normal range for AMH is 5 - 15 so you are right in the middle there, it means your egg reserves are good   

Mrs T glad you are feeling better. 

Shah glad you got the drugs sorted in the end, and good luck for next scan tomorrow xx


----------



## kara76

shah what a nightmare about asda, thats a disgrace. good luck with your next scan and ec. 

georgy good advice from marie about your AMH, its totally fine

marie hows you?

mrs t thihnking of you hun

hiya to everyone else


----------



## PixTrix

Popping in to see how you're getting on Mrs. T. Thinking of you thurs is nearly here. Good luck x

Lots of luck to everyone else too.


----------



## marieclare

Hiya girls.... working away again so stuck in the middle of nowhere... but at least I have internet this time  

Hope everyone is ok. Kara I'm good thanks. I got a call from healthcare today so have paid for my drugs and they should be delivered thursday. I got them to tell me what was on the script it sounds like I will be on menopur & cetrotide then gestone & cyclogest  (if we do a transfer). Will need to check with amanda because I think we were going for some estrogen/hcg after transfer too. Plenty of time to sort that out though. 

6 days til I start metformin, bleeeurghhh, if its like last time I won't be able to eat anything. So am making the most of being on expenses at the moment and just ate a big pub meal yum! xxx


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Mrs T - Not long now hope your ok ive got a good feeling about you    

Shah- follie looking good lovely ,I asked lyndon has he seen many people with only one follie get a bfp and he said definatly of course and i suppose if you look at it people you concieve naurally only have one follie and with a bit of angel dust one lovely bfp 

Marieclare- mmm pub meal sounds lovely i havnt been for a meal in ages ,Is that what metformin does make you sick   

AFM- Had phone call off amanda  tonight my protocol is going to be LP , I started af yesterday shes going to phone dp to arrange a scan for next week then start down reg on day 21 ,OOOOOHHHH im scared     

Hope all you ladies are well 

R    xxx


----------



## marieclare

Right sorry rant alert coming up   

I've had a warning email from amanda tonight to say ivfwales have told crmw they will be stopping all sperm exports while they decide whether to charge people to remove their sperm. 
Now me & DH don't have the option of fresh, we are absolutely dependant on that frozen sample - there is no way we can go ahead without it. I am supposed to be starting next week and have just paid for my drugs. 
I couldnt have treatment at ivfwales anyway as they won't treat us now being privately funded, so surely they cant prevent us from having treatment elsewhere?
I have no problem paying an admin fee but knowing their decision making times its ridiculous to say they are stopping exports "until they decide".
Ive sent a very restrained email to ivfwales asking them to confirm they will be releasing our sample but I have no idea what we will do if they refuse


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick me post to put you all out of your misery. Tested today and got a BFN. Know I'm a day early but also know it would have shown up if it was positive. Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## kara76

mrs t i am so very sorry hun, big hugs. i know you probably feel very down but girl get back on that horse!

marie surely they cant do that! thats kinda stealing in a way, i hope you sort it.

ratsy good luck with down reg

i am still ill


----------



## beccibo

Mrs T, so sorry for you   This is just a rollercoaster ride. I know there's nothing I can say that really makes you feel better but take care of your self


----------



## beccibo

Shah - hope scan went OK and that follie is growing!

Ratsi - hope you're doing OK, how long now til you start down regging?

MarieClaire - I don't blame you for your rant.......hope you've had some better news today. It's so frustrating when you think you've got the ball rolling and then something else comes along to stop you in your tracks. Sending positive thoughts  

Me...well its day 6 of stimmimg....starting to really feel it now. Really tired and nauseous....just have to keep thinking why I'm doing this....its hard though with life going on around you, but hey......all I'm doing is counting down at the moment. Off for a scan tomorrow so will know how many/how big the follies have grown. I'm excited but there's always that worry that nothings happened.

Hope everyone else is doing OK?
x


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T im so so sorry sending a big hug ur way x x 
gd luck for ur scan moro beccibo hope everything goes well for u 
marie dont blame u at all for having a rant hope u get it sorted soon gd luck 
a big hello 2 everyone else x


----------



## Scouse

Mrs T I am so, so, sorry!!!!!!! 
Although so many of us know exactly the pain you are in but can't do or saying anything that will really help!  Except we're here for you and anything you need............


----------



## shah74

Mrs T, sorry to hear you news, big  from me 

Bec - good luck with scan 

Marieclaire - hope you get thing sorted.

Had scan today, follie is just under 19mm, EC booked for Friday,   there's an egg.  

Hugs to everyone
xx


----------



## beccibo

Shah - congrats on the follie - will be thinking of you


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T sorry things didn't work out this time - thinking of you xx


----------



## lou7

Hi all

Mrs T - so sorry it wasn't good news.  Sending you big big hugs.     I hope you are taking some time for yourself and doing something nice if you can.

Shah - great news on the follie.  Best of luck for egg collection.  

Marie - that's awful!!  Hopefully they'll respond quickly so that you can clarify what's happening.

Beccibo - good luck for your scan.  Hopefully it'll be worth all the pain we are going through!

As for me...had my second baseline scan and everything was much better. Started stimming on monday night and have next scan next monday so hopefully things will be going well.

Hi to everyone and hope you are all doing ok.

Lou x


----------



## marieclare

Mrs T so sorry for the bfn, can't really say anything to help I know but hope you are ok doing ok   

Kara yeh I dont think they can do it but I'm not 100% sure, can't find info on the hfea website. I have asked on the lawyer board too. Hope you feel better soon whats up?

Becci hiya, exactly, just when everything seems to be going ok     sounds like stimming is wearing you out, dont worry not long now  

sundancer lou dizzy ritzi hiya all

Shah thanks, loads of luck for friday. 

Not had a great day today, been stuck in the back of beyond working away. But with a colleague so absolutely no way to phone and have it out with IVFWales. Tried to ring when i got back but obviously no answer   
Am sooooooo fed up- no response to my polite email either. I am going to phone in the morning from first thing and not stop til I get to speak to someone. my hubby is livid and says its his sample and they can't refuse to give it back, so if they refuse to hand it over to lyndon he is going to turn up there when we are down next week and demand to speak to someone. We have decided there is no way we are delaying our treatment even if it means going to the HFEA etc to get it sorted.


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Mrs T -      im sorry to hear your news you take it easy lovely and take care of yourself 

Kara - I didnt know you were ill ive had throat infection just getting over it it ,Hope your ok and resting   

Marieclare - Omg id go mad id be fumin what a cheek how dare they just announce that out of the blue   

Shah- woo hoo hun congrats hope you have a lovely sleep at e/c i love it 

Beccibo- Im on day 2 of af so think its 19 days till start down reg ,Hope you get some good news on your follies tommorow   

Girls i need some advise , On my first ivf i was on menopur and i had 8 eggs but not that good quality on my 2nd ivf i had gonal f and i had 6 follies the 2 they put back got to blast , On my 3rd cycle i changed protocol to short with again gonal f 450 and poor response debs said SP doesnt agree with me , Well amanda rang me today and said shes sending me information for my baseline and asked what drugs i want to go on ,Arrgh i hate decisions i really do im thinking what if i go on gonal f and i dont respond even tho i know it was the sp or if i change and go on menpour i dont get good quality girls what am i to do she said i could ring next week to tell her so il ring monday any suggestions would be great 

Thanks girls 

R    xxx


----------



## marieclare

Hiya ratsy. Its a tough decision for sure, I know how you feel. I had great response on gonal F LP (bit too much actually) and not so many on menopur / antagonist. Mixed quality each time.

I'm a bit wishy washy going back on menopur/antagonist, wondering whether i should have gone for gonal F instead. In the end I left it up to amanda and at least menopur is cheaper. Sorry I'm not much help really, I think you are right deep down its the protocol that was the issue so fingers crossed on LP you will do well on either drug. You could do a pros and cons list? Like cost, fiddliness etc?


----------



## marieclare

Girls just to update BIG sigh of relief from me, I have spoken to ivfwales and they confirmed everything is fine with transfers, they are NOT refusing to allow export of sperm / embryos   . They said there must have been some mis-communication between clinics - the only change is they will be invoicing crmw for the transfers but thats between the two clinics. 

(not sure and dont really care at this stage if crwm will be passing on the charge to us). 

So its all systems go and I can breathe easy again (until the next spanner is thrown in   )


----------



## Sam76

Yay Marie - that's fantastic news   let's hope all other spanners stay in the tool bag and don't come anywhere near you   
xx


----------



## beccibo

Marieclare - glad you got the good news you needed. I bet that's a weight off your mind...another step closer.

For me, I've just come back from my scan and I've got approx eight follies growing in each ovary   but they're not as big as they expected as yet. Back down on Monday for another scan and then should know the date for E/C....


----------



## sun dancer

Marie gd news all systems go for u then girl yay 
beccibo well done wiv ur scan and gd luck for monday hope they grow nicely over the wkend


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Kara - hope you are feeling better hun x
Shah - good luck for EC tomorrow
Marie - So glad your panic is over
Ritzi - nearly there now..
Lou - great news on your scan
Sam - hope you are staying sane
Ratsy - sorry cant help with your dilemma, I'm sure you will figure out the right thing to do
Beccibo - doing well, keep up the good work
Hi everyone else, hope I havent missed anyone cycling

As for us, we are a lot better today. Had a good cry last night which really helped and DH was brilliant - let me refuse to talk in the morning, let me bawl in the evening.  I read all your messages of support last night and they really helped, especially as I only have DH to talk to. Trying to remain positive so have booked a follow up for Saturday so we can agree a way forward. I know it is probably just playing the odds so we should have more chance next time ! And as it is a game of the odds, me getting a BFN means more chance of a BFP for one of you,lol !

Anyone think of any questions for my follow up? I had a lot of cramping and I know that some people have a womb relaxant, would that help ? As a bit of an IVF novice I will clearly go with the advice I'm given but any questions you think of please pass them on.

Thanks

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

marie phew thank goodness for that

mrs thomas, you ask whatever pops into your head, questions are always good and ask as many as possible, the chances are you were just what they say is unlucky but mate there is hope as you made blasts which tells them so much about your eggs and sperm. i had a womb relaxant did it help, well i just dont know and never will as we had some many changes to our last cycle! a good cry is a good thing to do and your dh sounds a star

lou well done on your scan

becci good luck for your next scan

rasty umm the great drug debate. i would get some more advice but maybe you already have an idea of what you want, sometime in this game less is more! i know how an abandoned cycle can mess with your head

shah good luck for tomorrow

afm im getting better , was quite ill. i did an interview with the western mail today which is out next saturday about the emotional side of IVF


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi only joined FF tonight and couldn't believe CMRW has its own thread !! We will be embarking on my first IVF at CRMW beginning of October all being well... here's my story so far...   and    to all of you xxxx

I'm 37 and my dh and I have been been ttc for the past 4 yrs ..we've had all the tests and been told its unexplained infertility. We've been on the NHS waiting list for IVF Wales for over 2 yrs as they claim to have sent us a letter for our first appointment  over a year ago, this letter never reached us nor my GPs surgery and because I waited patiently for it to come and did not hassle the clinic  I had to be re-referred and have now been bumped to the bottom of the waiting list and have told it'll be another 18 month wait ... I'm currently in the process of complaining to the health commissioner for Wales.....  So in the meantime I've just had my 1st unsuccessful IUI at the Royal Glam women's unit and as a result of being told that my AMH is 4.5 we have decided have IVF at CRMW after being so impressed at our consultatio. This should start  in the first few days of October. I'm having regular acupuncture and considering having reflexology too, although I'm not sure how useful any of this really is?? I think really I'm at saturation point after reading books and books on infertility and I'm hoping reading real experiences on FF and being able to be chat to people going through the same stuff will help.


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Blanchedubois, and welcome to FF.  You'll loads of support, help, advice and the benefit of other people's experience on here.  It's a great site and the girls are fab.

Most of us on the CRMW thread are former IVF Wales patients, many self funding who have had to go elswewhere.  There are also local meet ups - I've not managed to get to one yet but I'm sure one of the girls who knows the details will be along soon to tell you all about them!

Good luck for your treatment!

Vixxx


----------



## Georgey

Good Morning Everyone , 


Yeeeaaaahhhhh its Friday !!!!!!!!


Mrs T - So glad you had a good cry , cos I have found that really helps and gets things out of your system, and you clear your head somewhat.


Oh how strong we really are, because we bounce back and go down the same route throwing our heart and soul into it x x x x x x


Hi Blanchedubois, welcome to FF X 


Kara76 - Glad to hear your feeling better


Beccibo - Congrats on your Scan, looking forward to Monday to see what it brings !!!


Ratzy - I have always used Gonal F , I think and found that OK


Shah74 - Good Luck for EC   


Marieclaire - Wow what a nightmare, but at least its all sorted x xx 


AFM - Back to the clinic next week to another apt and sort out when to start treatment, hopefully beginning of Oct !!!!!!


Hope you all have a good day 


x x x x  xx  x x x x x x x  x


----------



## marieclare

becci sounds like its going well for you, 8 on each side is Great! 

Mrs T glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. One big positive is you have a follow up so soon, i dont know about you but i always feel the need to keep going and crack onwith treatment but thats never been possible before having to wait weeks or even longer for the next follow up or planning appointment. 

kara hope you are feeling ok, get well soon. will have a look online for your interview next week. 

blanche hiya welcome to FF it certainly has been a massive help to me and a wealth of informaiton but I know what you mean about saturation point, some times you just have to switch off and be guided by the docs. I bet you cant wait to get started after such a long wait, best of luck for your treatment xx  

morning georgy tfi friday indeed! I have been so stressed the last few weeks about various things, having to work away at all sorts of strange locations and handle myself infront of scary customers, then all that with the sperm. So I have decided to book myself in for a massage tomorrow using some vouchers dh had got me for my birthday. I've never been for a proper massage before so really looking forward to it and hoping it will rid me of stress lol!!

Got my drugs yesterday so its seeming more real now. Also went to my GP this morning. Having some bloods Amanda suggested to check the need for metformin. Also took my list of level 1 tests and as expected they can't do them all but am going to get glucose plus thrombophilia panel so I'm happy with that. So back next fri morning for a fasting blood test.


----------



## shah74

Hi Ladies

EC went well, got one egg   , all looking good, Lyndon will phone after 9am tomorrow to let us know if it's fertalised.  Got some bad new though I started bleeding yesterday, not heavy at the moment so   it dosn't come to anything.  Back down on Sunday for Scan.

Going to try and get some shut eye 
Take care everyone
xx


----------



## kara76

mrs t how was follow up?

shah hope your ok!

hiya everyone


----------



## shah74

Afternoon Ladies

Have some good news egg has fertilised and we have 5 cells , bad news is have to wait until next cycle to have ET so Embryo has been frozen.  

 to everyone

Take Care, Speak Soon
xx


----------



## beccibo

Shah - well done....I bet you're counting down til next month
Mrs T - good luck for your follow up appointment, hope your holding up now
blanchedubois - welcome...I'm new to all this as well...I think its great that there's a site like this that's there for support. I've only got my DH to talk to and some times it gets difficult.
Ritzi - hope your countdown goes quickly for you
Thanks to everyone for the good wishes. Have had a quiet weekend and tried to chill...appointment tommorrow evening so will know how much more the follies have grown.
Hi to everyone else
x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Shah, you are probably disappointed but hang in there for your FET.
Beccibo, good luck for your scan tomorrow
Welcome blanchedubois

Thanks for thinking of us at our follow up yesterday. Lyndon and Amanda were both at the follow up and Amanda seemed surprised that we are coping so well.  They were both fab with us and Lyndon said he takes it personally when his patient gets a negative result and I dont doubt it !

The review of the cycle was that everything went so much better than expected and Lyndon said we had beautiful, perfect embryos at day 2 and 3 which were developing quicker than most. By day 5 all were in early blastocyst stage and the two that were most expanded were put back in day 5. However the only area of concern is that they then didnt expand and develop as expected. There are apparently two reasons that this may happen - that the embryos are genetically abnormal or that they need something the lab cant provide. Lyndon said they looked so perfect on day 2 and 3 that it was really unlikely that they were all genetically abmormal. 

So either it is 'one of those things' or we could consider trying putting them back in day 3 instead. We've decided to try again on our next cycle when AF arrives in about 4 weeks and hope for the best. If the same thing happens again we will consider tring DHEA to see if that improves the quality of the embryos. So fingers crossed in a month on next AF we will start again. Looks like we will have cycle buddies this time...

If anyone has any thoughts I would be happy to hear them. Thanks for all your best wishes again. Mrs T x


----------



## ratsy

Hi Mrs T im glad it went well and they are looking into every area for you ,On your next cycle try protein shakes get the whey ones tho, you can get them from health shops there bit expensive but worth it they spose to help egg quality i think they come in vanilla chocolate or strawberry what i did was take one for breakfast instead of breakfast you can start them now or wait till start stimms its up to you .I hope this helps   

Shah- Aww gutted for you but at least there not rushing in and getting everything right before they put your lil embie back 

Kara - Hope your feeling better   

R    xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, 

Mrs T - glad u r planning to cycle again - good luck

Shah - next month will be here before you know it!

AFM, I have my baseline scan tomorrow, so hopefully start stimming tuesday xx


----------



## sun dancer

Mrs T glad ur follow up went well and ur starting again very soon hope u and dh r keeping well 
dizzywizzy gd luck for ur scan morro 
beccibo gd luck for ur scan moro hope those follies hav grown nicely ov the wkend 
Shah i know u feel gutted but time is going soooo sooo fast at the moment nxt month b here b4 u know it gd luck 
Ritzi gutted u had 2 postpone but the 4th oct is'nt that far away that naughty af 
welcome blanchedubois 
Sam how u keeping 
a big hello 2 everyone else and hope ur all keeping well


----------



## kara76

hiya sun dancer

shah well done on your embie hun

mrs t ive pm you, sounds like lyndon and amanda have a good plan. they know you make blast so get those embryos back inside when the conditions are perfect.  im glad your coping ok, i always found getting on and planning helped me

dizz good luck with your baseline

hey ratsy hun, im better thank you. i was quite ill. hope your well , have you decided on the drug situation?


----------



## ratsy

Hi kara 

Glad your better , Yes im going with gonal f amanda wants me on 450 i think as ive got low amh 4.5 im soooo scared im frightened to go for stimm scan    im not normally like this   

R   xxx


----------



## Georgey

Hi Everyone,

Hope your weekends went well

Ratsy - Good luck with starting ur drugs , dont worry u will be fine 

Kara76 - Glad to hear your feeling better, I think there is some kind of bug things going round, people in work keep on having headaches and feeling sick.Its not good x x

Dizzywizzy - Good luck with ur baseline scan x x x

Mrs T - Sounds like your follow up apt went really well , and yes this time u will have lots of cycle buddies x x

beccibo - fingers crossed for ur follies, let us know how they have got on

shah74 - congrats on ur fertilised egg, and at least you know they are doing what is best for you

blanchedubois - Welcome, its fab on here,x x

lou7 - Good luck with your basleline scanx x

marieclare - Yipee sounds like everything is going to be ok

I have probably missed people out , so really sorry for that

AFM - I have another consultation on Wed to sort out treatment plans !!!!!!

Speak soon

x x x x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Evening ladies,
Baseline scan went well today, lining thin enough to start stimming tonight! Hope all is going well for everyone else too x


----------



## beccibo

evening all, just a quick update. Follies growing well three are to size but the others need to catch up. Another scan on thursday and hopefully e/c on monday. Good to see your all doing ok x


----------



## lou7

Hi all

had scan yesterday and things are going well.  Back in for another scan on thurs with egg collection hopefully on monday.  feeling a bit up and down with it all.  obviously more anxious than i realised as i could have cried when debbie told me everything was going well!    

good luck for yours beccibo - fingers crossed that the smaller follies catch up.

mrs t - sounds like your consultation with amanda and lyndon went well.  fingers crossed that the next cycle will be perfect and get you a bfp.  

hope everyone else is getting on well.  

lou x


----------



## beccibo

good luck for you too lou.
Hope everyone else doing ok x


----------



## sun dancer

Evening ritzi hope ur headache hav gone or eased off a little 
way hey on the 1st bfp @ the crmw hope its the start of many 
im hoping 2 start in 2wks if af is a playing gd this month 
hope everyone is ok


----------



## marieclare

Hi everyone

shah - not long to wait until next cycle and you can have your embie back, I think I will be the same as my lining is apparently pants after stims. 

mrs t hope you are ok, its good news you can try again so soon

ratsy & dizzy hope the stimms are going ok. 

good luck for scans today becci and lou

ritzi brilliant news about the bfp thats fab! hope AF behaves itself for you and DR is ok. 

I went for baseline yesterday and all is looking ok, so now I'm just waiting for AF and I will start stims on day2. AF due today but obviously being difficult just to wind me up   

Hope everyone is ok and stress free. Heard this thing on the radio this morning that the chance of a child having ADHD is much higher if the mother has high stress levels in pregnancy. So we all need to make sure we are relaxing!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

My drugs have arrived whoo hoo nearly had a heart attack yesterday my mum paid for them £2,000      my mum phoned me and my dp phoned clinic who said they hadnt taken the clinics discount off £300-400 pounds  off,I phoned today to book baseline scan and amanda said she was still shocked at price even after discount .so the clinic phoned asda yesterday to see what they charge aww bless and she said they charge £385 per pen she said menopur half the price but for me i dont get as good quality with menopur typical me huh   

Marieclare - have you started stims 

Hope everyone ok   

R    xxx


----------



## kara76

marie good luck

ratsy bloody hell thats alot, unfair isnt it. fingers crossed for you

great news that clinic has its first pregnancy of many yay


----------



## marieclare

ratsy omg     can't believe the cost of the pens. Worth it tho if they do their thing for you   

no i've not started yet i'm waiting for af   

I did go and get some of my level 1s done this morning, and some that amanda wanted, they took 8 bottles


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Quickish post as I'm on my phone rather than the laptop. Not been posting much but following you all.

Dizzy - congrats on starting stimming
Lou & Beccibo - hope you're ok, good luck for ECs Monday. Won't it be strange if you are there together.
Seems like there's a few of you waiting for AF, ironic isn't it!
Hey Kara Hun, hope you and your angel are ok x

It's fantastic news that they got their first BFP, they were waiting on results when we were in for our follow up and they seemed really nervous. It's fab to see them so invested in us all.

Afm, we are away for the weekend, already planned before cycle but looking forward to spending some quality time together. Be nice to spoil ourselves a bit too.

Mrs T x


----------



## beccibo

lou hope all ready for u on monday, thinkin of u. My follies slow growin, got another scan on tuesday n hopefully ec on thursday ...fingers crossed.
Hope everyone else ok n AF's are on their way x


----------



## lou7

hey all

well things have been moving on a pace for us.

had scan on thurs and they were concerned i was getting a bit over stimulated.  had a few blood tests which were all fine but in the end decided to do the egg collection on sat.  Got 11 eggs, 9 mature.  Lyndon called this morning to say all 9 had fertilised which is amazing as we had poor fertlisation last cycle.  Now waiting very anxiously to see whether they have made any progress over night.  

beccibo...hopefully that just means your eggs are taking their time to make sure they are growing to perfection.  sending really good vibes your way.    have to say that i was really impressed with the clinic.  a much better experience than last time!!

Hope all going well for everyone else.

Lou xx


----------



## kara76

becci fingers crossed for you , dont worry alot of people have slow growing follicles

marie 8 bottles isnt too bad lol you got any blood left lol

mrs t hiya hun, how was your weekend away

lou well done on your embryos woo hoo

hiya to everyone else


----------



## beccibo

Lou - well done, hope you have some brilliant news today, sending you      We were in the clinic on Saturday for another scan and it appeared to be a hive of activity. Glad you had a good experience. I bet this is a long wait to hear.

Dizzywizzy - hope stimming is going ok?

Marieclare - have you started stimming yet?

I've got a week off work this week so hoping the news from the scan will mean that my follies have grown enough and that EC can go ahead on Thursday........It feels like it's going to be a long week

Hope everyone else is doing ok
x


----------



## marieclare

mrs t hope you had a lovely weekend

becci hope the follies are growing well for you, how was the scan? Am jealous of your week off I am  hating being in work at the moment. No still not started yet but I think af is finally guna turn up today so will be starting tomorrow hopefully.

lou such great news on the ec well done on so many emrbyos how fab   
hiya kara.. yeh i have plenty of blood left and a nice big bruise lol


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies,

Just got back from my first scan, 7 days into stimming and all is looking good. I have 10 follies between 11mm and 16mm, which is more than last time and bigger at this stage. Lining nice and thick 10.6. So, back for another scan Wednesday and possible EC Friday or Saturday!! 
Looks like we'll be about the same time Beccibo.

Great results Lou, hope the clinic rings with good news soon - are they doing 5 day transfers as standard, as a few people who have had treatment there already have said they all went to 5 days?

BTW - Deb said this morning they have had 2 BFP now !!! x


----------



## sun dancer

Woo whoo dizzywizzy gd news on ur follies thats brill 
lou well done on ur embros hope u hav great news 2day 
becci hope ur follies hav grown over the wkend nicely for u keeping my fingers crossed for u 
Mrs T hope u had a nice wkend away how u doing x
mearieclare hope af turns up for u wishing u gd luck that u can start 2moro 
a big hello 2 anyone i hav missed out hope u all doing gd x


----------



## beccibo

Dizzywizzy - glad things are going so well for you....never know we may be there at the same time! 

Lou - hope all is going ok with you?

Off to clinic tomorrow so hope that my follies have grown enough. It's good being off work as the past few weeks have been hard going but I've got too much time to think now!

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lou - fantastic news so far, hope you've had more good news, waiting your update..

Beccibo - hope your scan went well today

Dizzy - good luck for scan tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, great that they have had 2 BFPs - and with you girls storming ahead it will soon be more..

Afm, we are doing well, we had a great weekend away and spent far too much money !! Retail therapy was called for though, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.

Mrs T x


----------



## beccibo

Hi All,
Good news at the scan today - six follies to size, two more almost there. E/C for Thursday morning....can't believe its almost here.
Mrs T - glad you had a lovely time away, retail therapy is the best thing for us girls......
Lou - hope all ok with you? Thinking of you x
Dizzywizzy - good luck for tomorrow, hope they've kept growing


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Beccibo, what size are your largest? Mine were between 12 and 16. I think mine are definitely still growing quickly as I have a dull ache in my ovaries for the past day. Will be glad to get them out!! x


----------



## beccibo

Largest was 22 with smallest 14. Amanda thinks that the two smallest may grow in the petri dish.....here's hoping


----------



## lou7

Hi everyone

thanks for all your lovely supportive messages.  it really does help.

well....we had our transfer yesterday on day 3.  Lyndon went for assisted hatching so hoping this will give them the best possible chance (and will also rule this out as the possible problem).  he decided not to wait for blastocyst stage as there were 2 embryos that were clearly the ones he would put back even if we waited and he thought they were better off in me than in the lab.  lets hope that's the case!!

all our other embryos are still going so he's going to leave them for another couple of days and then hopefully freeze them.  keeping everything crossed.  

am now sitting on the settee feeling extremely paranoid!!  it's all gone so much better than last cycle but trying to keep the balance between positive and self-preservation.    going to be a long 2 weeks!!


beccibo - that's great news. sending you really positive vibes for thursday.  my ec was a really good experience so hoping yours will be too.  Umesh did mine and he was lovely.  i was definitely far more sedated this time as i really don't remember much and my husband says i had the same conversation with him about 4 times before i woke up properly.  apparently i also very slowly stuck my fingers up at him in front of debbie!  

dizzy - hope your scan goes well.  sounds like things are progressing really well.

marieclaire - hope AF has arrived and you are able to start

Hi to everyone else.  

Lou xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi All, 
Had my 2nd scan this morning, now have 11 follies between 12 and 22mm. So no EC this Friday, as I am having ICSI the embryologist wants them a bit bigger and more mature, so another scan Friday and EC Sunday instead xx


----------



## marieclare

hiya girls hope you are all well. ive been working in random places again argh i hate it! Anyway back home now phew

Dizzy your follies sound like they are doing great. Awesome lining too. Not long to go now xx

hiya sundancer are you still on track to start in a week or two?

becci wow brilliant news on the scan, best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you. 

mrs t sounds like weekend was great, glad to hear you are both doing ok xx

Lou many congrats on your transfer, that really does sound so promising, its great that Lyndon is able to give advice based on the circumstances. Fingers crossed you will have frosties in a few days too.Great news on the sedation I hope I get the same dose as you it would be great to be totally out of it. 

I've finally started stimming last night woo hoo seems like I've been waiting a lifetime to get going. Scan saturday to check progress. Oh and our sperm is finally in the freezer at crmw -  big sigh of relief there. 
hugs to all xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck for tomorrow Becci - hope all goes well xx


----------



## kara76

lou woo hoo your PUPO congratulations

becci all the best for tomorrow

dizzy sounds like a good plan to me, heres to sunday yay

hiya to everyone else, will pop back again later


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lou - congratulations! I was a bit worried cause we hadn't heard from you so I'm relieved everything is going well. Good luck for frosties too

Beccibo - good luck for EC tomorrow 

Dizzy - good luck for EC Sunday

Marie - woo hoo, stimming at last, hope it's going well

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

hey mrs t how ya doing?


----------



## beccibo

lou congrats, so pleased for u, i bet its hard work not to think of anything less. Thanks for sharing your story about ec, feeling calm  at the moment, not sure how much sleep i will get tonight.
Marie - hope you're doing ok?
Dizzywizzy - glad
they're still growing and you know what's happening next
Thanks to everyone for the good vibes x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Kara, I'm ok thanks Hun

Beccibo I was really nervous about EC and DH was even worse! On the drive to the clinic I watched the colour drain from him as he got more nervous, bless, lol! But it was really nothing to worry about. I was awake through it all and talking to them but could barely remember anything I said. Was quite sore after though so plan to take it easy. Good luck x


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Ladies - can I join you?

I have an appointment at CRMW next week for consents etc to do a FET cycle with them this cycle.  Hopefully that will mean ET around end October - providing my cycle and lining co-operate, any embies survive the thaw, and my frosties make it across from IVF Wales next week as promised!

I had hoped to be able to go up to the clinic for this appointment this week, but they said they are so busy we couldn't find a slot!  It's amazing how busy they've become in such a short time   .

Good luck and      to everyone cycling.

Vixxx


----------



## beccibo

hi vixx n welcome. 
Thanks for the info on you ec Mrs T. Trying hard not to worry. Just packed my bag, so feeling real now. Have been really tired today so hoping to have a good night sleep. Am prepared for feeling rough tomorrow aftrrnoon, will haveDH to pamper me lol


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Welcome Vixx, I was hoping that they don't get too busy. It was great cycling when it was fairly quiet.

Beccibo, defo take the opportunity to be pampered by DH, I did! I slept really well the night before, think it was the nerves wearing me out. I'll be thinking of you x


----------



## sun dancer

Lou so glad et went well for u wishing u gd luck that this is the 1 for u  
becci gd luck for moro hope everything goes really wel for u 
Dizzy ur follies r growing nicely gd luck for u r scan on fri and really hope ec will b on sunday 
Marie yay u hav finally started stimming hope everything goes well on sat wiv ur scan i bet u r so glad that the sperm is at crmw  
i hav an appointment on monday wiv amanda just 2 go over everything them if af turns up on fri i should b starting either sunday or monday as i always do sp its the best for me so not long at all for me and i cant bloody wait lol


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thinking of you Beccibo, let us know how it went. My EC last time was easy I didn't feel a thing and had no pain at all afterwards. Even went shopping on the way home from the hospital! Just hoping for me that Sunday with this new clinic will be just as easy - hope they give me lots of sedative!! x


----------



## kara76

becci hope all went well


----------



## beccibo

all ok with ec. Managed to get six eggs. Feeling ok, not much pain at the moment. 
Dizzywizzy - lots of sedatives, don.t remember much of it.
Sundancer- glad it's not long til u start
Lou, hope your doing ok x
Thanks for all your best wishes x


----------



## kara76

thats great news becci, just rest up now and have a snooze. good luck for the call tomorrow


----------



## sun dancer

Becci glad ec went well for u and a gd number of eggs gd luck for the 4n call moro keeping my fingers crossed for u x x
take care and hav plenty of rest 2nite x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great news becci, good luck for your call x


----------



## ratsy

brilliant news becci goodluck for tommorow   

R    xxx


----------



## beccibo

ritz - hope u can shift headache n feel better tomorrow
Just taken some painkillers n off to bed for an early night, will be sitting by the phone waiting for the call...


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good luck for ur call - I am at the clinic at 10 tomorrow for my final scan - hopefully EC sunday! x


----------



## marieclare

Hi Vixx, good news on the appointment, best wishes for that. Hopefully your embies should make it over with no drama, as Amanda  must have been let in to ivfwales earlier this week to collect our sample among others. 

They do seem to have become busy very quickly, I hope they can keep up with all the demand!

Dizzy good luck for the scan today, hope you have lots of lovely growth.   

Yay sundancer brilliant news that you are starting next week. 

becci thats fab result from egg collection, hope you are ok and not feeling too sore. Thinking of you for the call this morning xxx  

ritzi hope the headache has eased off 

Hiya everyone else hope you are all doing ok xxxx


----------



## beccibo

just a quick update, phonecall this morning, three fertalized, two good quality. Lyndon recommended transfer tomorrow, will know more about the third n if it can be frozen then.
Dizzywizzy - hope u final scan ok today


----------



## lou7

hey beccibo - that's great news.  how you feeling?

dizzy - hope your scan went well

I'm going slightly bonkers so its going to be a long two weeks!!  
Had call from lyndon yesterday to say that none of our other embies made it to freezing stage so no frosties for us.  was a bit disappointed but trying to stay positive.  he said it was definitely not a reflection of the ones he put back so trying to focus on that.

hope everyone else doing ok.

Lou x


----------



## beccibo

hi lou, feeling a little sore but takin it easy  and trying to rest as much as possible. Shame about your frosties but sending   thought that the two on board are bedding in nicely


----------



## marieclare

Hiya becci hope the transfer went ok    

How is everyone else?   

I went for my scan yesterday, I have lots of small follies all below 10mm. So no antagonist for me yet. Need to go back tues for another scan and up my fluids milk and protein.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, follies stilll not big enough on friday so EC will be tomorrow morning instead. Feeling very bloated with a dull pain in my lower back and ovaries. I have put on a stone in weight since starting my meds. Let's hope in 2 weeks I can give people a reason for my weight gain!! Hope all is going well with all you fellow cyclers - how u feeling Becci? x


----------



## beccibo

hi all,
Two embie's on board. ET went really well, rested all afternoon yesterday n having a pj day today. DH great, he's even gone to do the food shoppin this mornin....he hates doing it!
Marieclare n dizzy it's hard when the follies dont grow as quick as we like... 
Oh well back to work tomorrow, hope this will make the 2ww go quicker.
Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## dizzywizzy

Glad things went well Becci, congrats on being PUPO!!! 
Will be glad to get my EC over with tomorrow - this is my second one, but it doesn't make me any less nervous. I am all over the place at the moment - DH and I sorting garage out this morning and I trapped my finger in an old mouse trap! So I now have a finger the same colour as my bruised belly!! My body really is getting a battering!
Hope ur follies are ready soon Marieclare x


----------



## beccibo

dizzywizzy - good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.......sometimes its good to keep busy but bad luck with the mouse trap lol. Look after yourself n get a good nights sleep   for tomorrow
X


----------



## kara76

dizzy good luck for tomorrow

becci congratulations on being PUPO

marie glad you have a good amount of antral follicles

how is everyone else?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

It's hard to keep up these days!

Beccibo congrats on being PUPO, it's a bit early to be going stir crazy!

Good luck for EC tomorrow Dizzy

Glad everyone else is ok x


----------



## marieclare

Dizzy good luck for tomorrow hope it goes well , sorry about the mousetrap! I just poured hot water over my thumb making a hot water bottle!!!

I'm not too bothered about the follicles sizes at the moment coz it was only a day 5 scan but i am concerned incase there are too  many. I really want hcg after transfer this time if we get that far and I know they wont give it to me if there is any sign of ohss. Feeling mega sick again with the met but trying to keep      

is everyone else doing ok? xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Beccibo glad ur et went well congrats on being pupo
gd luck for moro dizzy hope everything goes really well for u 
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Ladies

Is anyone going to be up at the clinic on Tuesday afternoon?  I've got my consents / planning then and it would be nice to put faces to names if anyone else will be there   .

Good luck to everyone   .

Vixxx


----------



## marieclare

hiya Vixx, I'll probably be done by about 10.30 I would think and then we have to work unfortunately or I would have suggested meeting up


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, Just got back from EC with Amanda, it all went well (except, after trying a few times they couldn't find any veins in either arm to put my sedation tube in - so ended up having it in my hand). They managed to get 9 eggs, but DH sperm sample came back not so good - Lyndon described it as a war scene - mostly dead!! But he hopes he will be able to sift out 9 by the end of the day. Fingers crossed I really hope so xx


----------



## kara76

dizzy glad all went well, sorry your dh's sperm was a little like a war zone but if anyone can find good sperm its lyndon

hope you are all ok

vixx good luck with your appointment and you marie


----------



## Bloobird81

test


----------



## Bloobird81

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind me joining in, i still cant get my head around all this! iv been trying to get familiar with the site for months now but its all too busy for me! lol. How do you all manage to keep so up to date with everything and eachother? baffles me! i have been going back and forth to Ivf Wales for 23 month now and feel like im getting nowhere! JE told us we would receive treatment approx Aug 2010, iv since phone the clinic to be told its now expected to be June 2011. we were both devistated as weve focused on starting Aug 2010. What do they care anyway!!!!!! thats how i feel! ......... anyway we have an appointment at CRMW on the 14th Oct! we have decided to Egg Share, does anyone have any advice on what to expect? My husband remembers Lyndon from IVF Wales. Im really looking forward to it! Weirdly!  xxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Bloobird, Take it from me who had awful experiences with waiting etc at IVF wales even though I was self funded.  The CRMW clinic is a dream! I had treatment at IVF wales back in June and couldn't even get a followup appoitment until the end of this month to discuss it. They just dont care, they seemed to want my money and provided no aftercare. Their apt times and waiting lists are so long and it seems to be run like a cattle market very impersonal, they said we wouldnt get nhs funding until end of 2011 so paid for treatment. As soon as CRMW opened last month I knew it was the better place. They have got Lyndon, main embryologist from IVF and Deb the nursing manager from IVF too and lovely Dr Amanda. Rang them up end August, got an appointment within a week and had my EC today!! The actual clinic is lovely too, just llike a BUPA hospital small with 4 treatment rooms and a theatre, very clean and state of the art facilities, they even do late night appointments and weekends. I am sure you will definitely decide to go ahead there as soon as you've had your meeting. We signed up there and then at ours! Oh and since they have been open they have had 2 positive pregnancies so far! Good luck xx


----------



## beccibo

evening all. 
Well first day back in work after week off, busy so chilling this evening.
Welcome bloobird, good choice for checking out crmw, i'm new to this and have only been to crmw but i have been really impressed by the staff, every step of the way. I'm sure you'll get the care that you deserve there.
Dizzy glad ec went ok n hope you're not too sore. I hope lyndon finds the good sperm for all your eggs. Nine eggs is fab.
Marieclare hope your scan goes ok, n vixx your planning meeting gives you a plan to move forward x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Beccibo, yes rest up - at least work keeps your mind off 2ww to a degree
Dizzy - 9 eggs is eggcellent! I'm sure Lyndon will do his magic to get you some embies, good luck. Hope you're not too sore
Good luck for your appts Marie & Vixx
Ritzi, sorry downreg is tough for you, it'll be worth it.
Welcome bloobird, the clinic is fab and the people even better.

Sorry if I'm missing anyone, it's getting busy here..

Mrs T x


----------



## Bloobird81

Hiya everyone! Thanks for the replies and welcomes   I'm on my phone so just a quick reply. How many of us are on this thread? I'm cracking on ******** but this is quite confusing. Lol. Iv got a counselling appointment tomo down IVF Wales. I don't know why I'm bothering. Useless down there! Appointment down CMRW on thursday!  love reading ur stories. Haven't told family or friends (yet)  so really good to have this support. Are u all local? Xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Bloobird I'm from Barry x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Good morning cyclers, Just got my call from Lyndon, out of 9 eggs 4 have fertilised (possibly a slight chance another 2 may go on to as well). Let's just hope they develop well over the next few days, provisional ET Day 3 Thursday. We are just praying that we get 2 good embryos to put back and would love a spare one to freeze after this cycle in case this doesn't work, as we can't afford a full fresh cycle again and would have to wait ages on the NHS due to the shocking waiting list times! x


----------



## marieclare

Wow its all go on here today! Dizzy well done on your embryos fabulous news. Hope you are feeling ok and not too sore. Rest up for Thursday xx   

Hiya bloobird welcome to the site, I'm sure you'll get your head around it soon! Congrats on getting the appointment at crmw, I do think its very difficult for ivfwales at the moment as they have management pressures and staffing problems etc, its a shame as the nursing team and doctors are lovely and they really try their best but their hands are tied in some ways. Anwyay you have definitely made the right move for getting quicker treatment so loads of luck with your appointment and hope you can get going soon.  I have done egg sharing at ivfwales so let me know if you have any questions I can try to help xx

ritzi sorry to hear you are suffering with downreg, at least you are halfway through   

becci hope work is ok and you are staying chilled if possible  

hiya mrs T, hope you are well, when are you starting again?

I just got back from scan and alls looking ok, can start taking cetrotide tonight and back on friday for another scan. ec maybe mon / tue next week.


----------



## sun dancer

Hello everyone hope u all doing ok 2day 
dizzy im keeping my fingers crossed for u gd luck hope everything turns out really well for u 
marie glad everything went well wiv ur scan not long for ur ec gd luck 
ritzi hope ur feeling better 2day take care x 
becci how r u keeping hope work is going ok and ur not 2 stressed 
Hia Mrs T how r u ?
afm i had an appointment wiv Amanda yesterday went through everything had a scan and everything was fine 
As long as af behave's and comes on time i should b starting my injections either sat or sun


----------



## lou7

Hi everyone

hope you are all ok.

i'm trying to relax and enjoy my last day off before going back to work tomorrow.  am 1 week through our 2ww and going more than slightly bonkers.    spent most of yesterday feeling like a good sob but trying to stay more positive today.

dizzy - that's great news! fingers crossed for those other 2!    hope you are managing to relax.
beccibo - hope you are doing ok
sundancer - that's so exciting.  fingers crossed for the weekend.
ritzi - hope you are feeling a little better.  hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end.
bloobird - welcome to the gang.  def think you've made the right decision with CRMW - good luck for your appt on thurs.  
marieclare - glad scan went well.  hopefully ec will roll around quickly for you now

hi to everyone i've missed!

lou x


----------



## beccibo

lou - 1 week down, keep strong and chilled.
Dizzy, looks like lyndon worked some magic for you,   for the other two. Rest up and relax until ET.
Sundancer, hope af behaves and you can start treatment this weekend 
Marieclare i'm glad all is going well for you, keep it up.
Ritzy hope you're feelin better today.

Work going ok at the moment, i've stayed nice n calm and made sure i've kept my fluid levels topped up. I think i'm glad that i'm in work as i've got little time to think about the 2ww and by the time i get home its another day done 
Hi to everyone else x


----------



## kara76

i havent caught up but have had a request, thanks dizzy

can i please have you name and where you are with tx so i can update

please copy and paste into thread


----------



## ratsy

Kara copy and paste means nothing to me      i havnt got a clue how to do that , i stared down reg yesterday e/c around 8th nov 

Dizzy - congrats wow 9 id be well happy with that amount 

Hope all you ladies are well   

R    xxx


----------



## kara76

girls if you could be helpful and check the first page and give me the details as listed that would be fab

thank you

rasty good luck hun

dizzy things are going well hun


----------



## Bloobird81

Hello everyone. Thanks again for all the messages. Ill let u all know how thursday goes.I had some egg sharing counselling today at IVF wales(although the self funding waiting list is now on stop) and ur right the nurses and DR's are so lovely its just a shame that nobody seems to be very organised down there  I really understand how busy they tho. Iv still got a bee in my bonnet about being mislead on waiting times bit have learnt to take things with a pinch of salt! Really looking forward to thursday now its practically next door to me which would be a great help.Im wondering if CRMW have many recipients waiting for egg doners? Scary though but were slowly getting our heads around it. Good luck to everyone and ill get my head around u all soon  x x x x


----------



## kara76

re waiting times - i think its not really a case of ivf wales or any other hospital being misleading on waiting times as there is so much politics involved and financing plus staffing issues and on top of this they have to deal with the fast that everyone know has 2 cycles funded! i know how awful it is to wait for treatment, i have been there many times and think its ace that there is a clinic like CRMW where self funding patients can go. we paid for lots of out treatment and have been on numerous waiting lists and i often felt misleaded yet after being involved in the funding campaign i know understand that things arent always what they seem!

bloobird egg sharing is a wonderful thing to consider well done you


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thanks Kara 

My details are baseline October 4th , EC October 11th and ET October 14th.

Bloobird - Lovely thing to do Egg sharing, you are very lucky if you get a good number of eggs -  if I had a good load of eggs I would have considered it too - but in my first cycle had 8 eggs, only 5 fertilised, 2 back in, 2 fragmented and I have one frostie. And again this time, had 9 eggs, only 4 have fertilised, so with 2 back in hopefully on Thursday I may have 2 more frosties unless they fragment like last time xx


----------



## Bloobird81

Oh I really do understand. Its just the way a certain Dr dealt with it that's all. She can be so lovely then sort of have a go at u for dwelling on something she told us! If that makes sense. Egg sharing is a big step. Hubby not too keen yet but I'm hoping he will come round. If not then we will defiantly find a way to self fund ourselves down at CRMW until we get our turn on the NHS. Its such a good feeling. Thanks Kara xx


----------



## Bloobird81

I feel so lucky. I'm told I have a high AMH Not really sure of the exact word sorry. But they've said I'm a good candidate and I can help someone and they can help me with the funding then. I hope it works out tho. Its been too long. I think I need to do some studying. U ALL sound like Nurses  Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy - great news so far, good luck for more and for frosties for a sibling. I'm sure Lyndon is working his magic
Marie - glad scan went well
Sundancer - exciting, you're nearly there..
Lou - glad your time is passing quickly
Bloobird - sorry don't know much about egg sharing, but all the experts are right here!
Beccibo - glad work is helping to take your mind off things
Ratsy - good to have started eh?
Ritzi - hope you are doing better
Hi to everyone else
Kara - hi Hun, I'm waiting, may well start on next AF, will let you know
Afm, I'm doing ok thanks - work is really busy which is keeping me occupied. Amanda emailed us last night to check we are doing ok, nice to know they are thinking of us.

Mrs T x


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Ladies - This thread is getting really busy now - very exciting!    It took me a week to get an appointment which aslo shows how busy the clinic is, so that's good news too.

I had initial appointment today and it looks good to start my FET cycle with my next cycle, so if all goes well - cycle co-operates, lining thickens up nicely, ovulations delivers and any embies survive the big thaw - then I should be due ET end Oct / beg Nov.

I'm very excited, but also nervous, coz even though I've done 5 fresh cycles with pretty much all possible protocols and drugs, and this is a natural cycle, I'm worried the frosties might not make it, and this is my only FET cycle.

Anyway, good luck everyone and       .


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Glad your appt went well Vixx, your frosties are in the best care, sending you loads of luck x


----------



## dizzywizzy

Sorry Kara my baseline scan was Sept 27th - I got my date wrong and am confusing some fellow cyclers, can you amend please. thanks xxx


----------



## marieclare

sundancer woo hoo not long now til starting, bet you cant wait. 

lou & becci, glad to hear you are staying semi-sane, really feel for you 2ww sucks xxx  

ratsy well done starting dr, whats happening on the immune side do you have to go to london for anything during treatment?

Kara I had baseline on 29th september and then i started stims on 5th oct, doing antagonist. Not sure about EC yet possibly 18th-20th ish. 

bloobird good luck for apt tomorrow, hope you get all the info you need. LOL I am not a nurse and knew absolutely nothing about any of this 18months ago  but I have found knowledge is power and it has really helped me through my treatments to find out as much info as possible about what is going on. 

vixx good news on getting going with FET. how many frosties do you have?

hope everyone is ok today
Marie xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Guys,  Lyndon has just phoned with good news. 3 of the 4 fertilised are 'text book' embryos and 1 a bit lower. And the 2 that didn't fertilise are now showing some signs of fertilisation. So as yet he is not sure whether to do day 3 transfer or take them to blast on saturday? He will ring tomorrow morning to say!!  xx


----------



## sun dancer

Brill news bowt ur embies dizzy hope the other 2 come on for u aswell x 
marie i am excited bowt starting again i must b mad lol 
how is everyone else hope u all doing gd


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Its getting busy on here 

Mrs T - yes its lovely to get started i had a bit of a panic tho nothing straight forward for me my day 21 was this monday and af started sunday morning arrgh panic call to amanda she said its fine i could either wait till day 21 again or start suprecur on monday she classed monday as day two as af had arrived before 12 so i opted for day two so i was all in a panic after call thinking oooh will it affect my stimming so txt kara    my nurse and kara put my mind at rest as always    bet your sorry you asked now   

Mrieclare- yes ive got to go to london for ivig between day 5-7 stimms then intralipids day 9-11 so ive got alot of travelling inbetween 

Dizzy- fab news on embies i love it when he says txt book hes an amazing embryologist i love lyndon 

Vixxx-lovely news you could be around same time as me 

Bloobird - goodluck for tomo 

Kara - How you feeling saw on other thread you and tyler not well hope your feeling  better soon    

R    xxx


----------



## Vixxx

Evening Ladies

Marieclare - I have 5 frosties but even 6 and a half years ago when they were created, Guy's obviously felt I might not have much luck so agreed to freeze them even though they weren't up to their normal quality for freezing! I'm not too fussed as long as they survive the thaw and I have something to put back.  Amanda said they were due to come across from IVF Wales tomorrow.

Hello Ratsy!  Fancy us being being cycling together - never suspected that might happen  

Thanks for your good wishes Mrs Thomas.

Hope everyone is taking it easy and doing ok!

Vixxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Good luck everyone and thanks for the best wishes. Ur all so sweet. But am I being really dull here!? Iv read this thread over and over all day to get to know u all and where abouts u all are in ur tx but when I go to reply I can't match the names to the stories? Hope that makes sense? Is it something u all just get used to or do u have a special list or anything? Anyway. Appointment tomo. Can't wait. Apologies for short texting I'm on my phone. Xx


----------



## Vixxx

Forgot to say:- Bloobird81 - egg sharing is an amazing thing to do.  Brilliant that you are considering it.  I know the waiting list generally in the UK is really long and I have no doubt at all that donors would be welcomed if the clinic is doing it (they are doing a shared programme with Spain so probably doing a domestic one too).  I'm sure they'll tell you all about it if you ask!


----------



## kara76

sorry i havent updated the list , Tyler is poorly so will do it as soon as things have calmed down

good luck all


----------



## Bloobird81

Iv read as much as I can today on egg sharing and feel ready now. ill let u know how it goes tomorrow  good luck too!x


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi everyone,

just an update to say we are having our e/c on Friday morning. It's our first time and we're REALLY nervous. We were meant to be doing it the following week but have some follicles that are 17 mm and so its been brought forward. 

Good Luck to eveyone else     xxxxx


----------



## Vixxx

Just wanted to say good luck to Blanchedubois, and don't worry about EC - the team at CRMW are great - as are the drugs they use   .  Try to chill and enjoy it!


----------



## blanchedubois

Thks Vixx !! lol glad to hear the drugs are good!!   xx


----------



## marieclare

ahh good luck for tomorrow Blanche, don't worry you will be out of it completely


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, just got back from ET, I asked for sedation and was completely out of it which is what I prefer as I panic otherwise!!  2 embies on board and one to freeze which is good news. I am now officially pupo!! Bring on the 2ww xx


----------



## LittleMissM

Hi Ladies,

I hope you dont mind me joining your group.
I have an appt with CRMW on 4th November for ES.
I ahve found Amanda to be amazing and even though I was not with CRMW she called and supported me in my last tx that was just a failure.
I am anxious to get going and really can't wait - can you tell I am impatient   - but would love to join you all for some support and chats whilst going   in the wait.

Ritzi -   Hi hun xx

Thanks so much
Sue


----------



## sun dancer

dizzy congrats on being pupo hope ur 2ww goes quick for u will keep my fingers crossed for u  
Blanche gd luck for ec moro u will b fine the drugs r very gd  
bloobird81 gd luck wiv ur appointment 2day hope everything went well for u x
Hope everyone else is doing ok  
Hi sue33 i agree Amanda is such a lovely lady x


----------



## Bloobird81

Hiya everyone. App went well. Amanda is really nice isn't she. Would have been able to start very soon but had a scan (there and then!) to check up on my left tube that a hcg test showed a slight blockage and it looks quite bad so need to have a Lap something. Iv just googled it and it doesn't sound very nice. Terrified! Nothing is ever straight forward is it    if it wasn't for that I could have started straight away. I have to book in for the Lap thingy down the Heath. Does anyone know how long that would take? Xxxxx


----------



## beccibo

Evening all,
Wow, there is a growing number of us on here!
Bloo - glad your consultation went well, the clinic is very efficiant! I had a lap done in RGH back last year. It's not too bad, a bit uncomfortable more than anything else. When they inject the dye in it does make you feel bloated but I went out to lunch afterwards with no problem at all

Ritzi - glad everything going ok for you x

Hi Sue and welcome. Glad you've joined us. It won't be long until November comes around. I think we all agree with you that Amanda is amazing, I must say that she has been great every step away of tx...I couldn't have asked for more from the clinic.

Dizzy congrats on being PUPO and for the frozen embie, hope you're feeling ok. Rest up and chill. 

Blanche - good luck for EC tomorrow, as others have already said, the team at CRMW are great, drugs are great, you won't feel a thing  

Kara I hope Tyler feels better soon, its hard work when the little ones are poorly xx

Mrs T, hope you're doing ok
Hi to everyone else, I hope you're all ok.

Lou, hope you're keeping sane in your 2ww, not long now for you, hope you're holding up ok?

Well looking forward to the weekend, work has kept me busy but I just want to chill now xx


----------



## Bloobird81

No I've had a lap with the dye and that's when the noticed the blockage   I need the surgery now to remove the blocked tube I think its called laposcopy or something. Haven't had change to go online to look at anything yet. Ill do it in work tomorrow x


----------



## beccibo

That's what i get for reading quickly while watching TV!..........Not nice.....hope you find out the info you need on it xx


----------



## Bloobird81

Haha. No its me not explaining that's all its because I'm on my phone( and I'm also watching telly).   all I remember Amanda saying its 3 holes in the belly, 1 of those through the belly button.  ill be under general anaesthetic and will need a week off work. Boss is going to love me! Thanks Becciboo xxxx


----------



## beccibo

I know what it's like using your phone for internet...my laptop died on me the other week...I'm using my phone too.....its hard work!


----------



## Bloobird81

Aw no  I'm just to lazy tonight to put mine on. Curled up on the couch in my jims watching tv. Having early night I think. Didn't sleep well last nite, and oh I forgot to mention how lovely the clinic was.  xxx nite all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, having a rare 'work from home' afternoon so just catching up with how everyone is doing..

Kara - sorry to hear Tyler has been poorly, hope she is well now and you havent been too stressed about her. Sending hugs your way.
Dizzy - wow youve been busy ! Congrats on being PUPO and having a frostie for a sibling (PMA). Hope you are taking it easy and trying to enjoy
Ratsy - Im not sorry I asked at all, its so stressfull isnt it. I know when I messed up my first stimms injection I was more stressed that I have ever been in my life ! And you are a lucky girl to have Kara a text away..Hope you are calmer now !
Marie - hope your stimms are going well
Ritz - Monday's nearly here for you
Sue - welcome, the girls are amazing and always keep me sane 
Bloo - sorry, dont know anything about laps but the girls will give you the best advice
Hope everyone else is doing ok, this thread grows and grows - really exciting

Afm, spoke to Amanda this aft and she wants us to wait another cycle to try and get a different crop of eggs, so should be starting in about 5 or 6 weeks, ah well the waiting game continues..

Mrs Tx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Blanchedubois - hope ur EC went well and was painfree with all the lovely drugs xx


----------



## kara76

dizzy well done on being PUPO.

ritzi your not entitled to another cycle im sorry hun as you have your beautiful boys

sue hope your ok hun

mrs thomas i have pm'd you hun, any advice ask away

bloobird sorry to hear about your tube, the dye test is a hsg i assume thats what you had and now you need a laparscopy? ive had 3 and over the 3 had both my tubes fully removed, any advice ask away, i knows its scary and i was but it really is best to get a tube removed if thats what is suggested. i believe the wait for the op at the heath is around 6 to 8 months.

hiya everyone else


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi everybody just wanted to say I had my EC this morning and they managed to get 10 eggs. It was fine as you all said the drugs were very good and i don't really remember a lot about it! so just waiting to hear from Lyndon tomorrow to see if fertilisaton has happened.  We decided to go for ICSI on half the eggs as we don't know whether there is a fertilisation problem as we have unexplained infertility but have never got pregnant in over 4 years of trying....so hopefully we will have some good news tomorrow  

Hope everyone else is doing well tonight xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Well done Blanche, best of luck for the call. Let us know in the morning x


----------



## dizzywizzy

That's a great number of eggs Blanchedubois. Good luck for your phonecall tomorrow x


----------



## kara76

10 eggs is great well done and good call to do half ICSI


----------



## beccibo

well done blanche n good luck for phonecall in the morning x


----------



## Vixxx

Well, we're off again!   Not that there's a lot to do on a natural FET cycle.     Kara - can you add me to the list please?  FET cycle starts tomorrow, ET planned for end Oct / beg Nov?  Thanks.

Good luck everyone     

Vixxx


----------



## marieclare

dizzy well done on ET, glad there was no panic and great news on your frostie  

Hi Sue sorry to hear about your last cycle, not easy to get back on the rollercoaster so good luck for your apt in november  

hiya sundancer are you still on track to start jabs this weekend?

not long til baseline ritzi, then you should feel better 

bloo sorry to hear about needing the lap, best of luck for getting that sorted

becci hope you're ok, have a good chill this weekend

Mrs T sorry about the extra wait. waiting is the worst part but at least you know the reason and it kinda makes sense?

blanche well done on the EC sounds like it went really well, best of luck for your phonecall today.  

Vixx yay well done on starting  

kara how is tyler doing? for the list my ec is now definitely 18th october. went for day 11 scan yesterday and relieved my lining  is looking ok so we can have a transfer (as long as we get an embie  ), have a good few follicles so really hoping it goes well monday, i am trying my best to be calm and positive and sooo wishing this will be our time


----------



## sun dancer

Becci how u keeping x
Mrs T the nxt few wk's will go really quick and u b starting b4 u know it 
Blanch a lovely number of eggs well done and gd luck for the phone call 2day 
Vixxx gd luck wiv starting again hope all goes well for u x
marie glad ur scan went well yesterday  
im on track start moro wiv suprcur then add menopur on monday and got my 8th day scan on the 25th so here we go again 
A big hello 2 everyone hope u all keeping well and enjoying the wkend


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi all, had the phonecall from Lyndon this morning and 8 out of the 10 eggs have fertilised, 4 of the ICSI ones and 4 of the "normal" ones...we have to wait until tomorrow now to see about when ET will happen either Monday or Wednesday I think...it so nervewracking! I was convinced this morning that he was going to call and say none had fertilised..anyway will update again tomorrow xxxx  to you all


----------



## beccibo

that's fab news blanche, i'm so pleased for you. 

Dizzy & lou- how's the 2ww going? I just feel like i'm analyzing every twinge, pain n pull in my stomach!!!!! It seems harder now its the weekend. At least when i'm in work i've got things to keep me busy. Now i'm relaxing and analyzing! Keeping up the PMA and sending you both


----------



## dizzywizzy

That's great news Blanche.

Becci - I am going stir crazy - it seems to be even worse than my last 2ww, perhaps desperation of wanting this to work sooo much is setting in! One thing that's different from last time though is I can't stop weeing!! I am back and fore to the loo all the time since ET and through the night too!? I am also very restless and haven't slept properly since.

It doesn't help being off work as you said, because we have so much time to analyse everything - I have been off work for 2 weeks already and have the next 2 weeks off work! x


----------



## beccibo

i'm peeing loads too, although i'm drinking more water than coffee at the moment......i think i've read so many 2ww boards here on ff, looking for symptoms n stories !!


----------



## kara76

BLANCH thats great news, well done

girls the 2ww is so hard and i wish i could make it easier for you. ive been there myself many times


----------



## Vixxx

Good Luck for your EC tomorrow Marieclare and fingers crossed for everyone else on tx - whatever stage you're at.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great news Blanche, best of luck for ET
Good luck for EC tomorrow Marie
Keep strong girls on the 2WW
Hope everyone else is doing ok

Mrs T


----------



## kara76

ladies for me to be able to add your dates in an effective manner can you please list them for me as they are on the first page., by all means pm me with the details as sometimes they can get lost in the thread. i will not add anyone unless these details are given to me. hope thats ok with you all


----------



## beccibo

good luck for ec tomorrow marie -u won't feel a thing, the drugs are fab!
Blanche -  hope you've managed  to relax this weekend
Vixxx - good luck with your treatment
Mrs T hope the next few weeks go quickly for you.
Hi to everyone else, sending       to you all.

I'll be glad to get back to work tomorrow. It's been a long weekend. Still trying to stay positive, its all i can do now. I'm just going to try and take it easy this week and not be stressing over every twinge.


----------



## Jule

Marieclare just wanted to wish you good luck for ec tomorrow.  

Hi to everyone else i dont normally post here only on IVF wales but i know some of you on here so HI


----------



## sun dancer

Maieclare gd luck for ec moro i will b thinking of u x x
hope everyone else is doing ok 
Well done my 1st injection 2nite and it went ok i did bleed a little after but not 2 much


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi to everyone, I had my ET today so have now got 2 embies on board and 2 are being frozen and waiting to hear how the other two get on over night to see if they can be frozen too. SO i am now officially on the 2WW!! I wish I could be put out for the 2 weeks and wake up when its all over! Anway good luck to you all whatever stage you're at xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Congrats on being PUPO Blanche, well done on your frozen 2 (good news as they only freeze the best). You join me now on this dreaded 2ww, it is my second time on this 2ww but it doesn't get any easier. I am only 4 days into it and going crazy! x


----------



## blanchedubois

Thanks Dizzy! don't know how anyone gets through, anyway good luck tou for the next week and half hope you can stay sane!!! xxx


----------



## beccibo

blanche - congrats on bring PUPO. I hope you manage to stsy sane on the 2ww.

I'm on countdown now. Week today is my OTD.........trying to get through this week without anlyzing  everything so much. Here's hoping....


----------



## kara76

blanch congrates on being PUPO

marie how did it go?


----------



## marieclare

Hi all, This is DH (Virgin poster, bear with me lol) Marie had EC today, she just wanted to say thank you to you all for your good wishes - she is feeling a little sorry for herself right now (she told me to say that) - we wait now for the call tomorrow to see how things have gone.
xx


----------



## beccibo

hi marie & dh - hope u feel better soon n get good news with your phone call tomorrow. Will be thinking of u x


----------



## Vixxx

Marieclare and DH - well done for getting through that hurdle, and fingers crossed for the call tomorrow.  Take it easy meanwhile!     

Good luck everyone else!

Vixxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Marie - gd luck for ur call 2moro x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats Blanche, you must be thrilled at doing so well. 
Hope the rest of the 2WWs are doing ok
Marie & DH (virgin lol!) wish you all the luck in the world for the call tomorrow and Marie you have every right to feel a bit sorry for yourself, lol
Hope everyone else is doing ok, I'm feeling a bit down while I'm on the wait but keeping up to date with you girls is keeping me going 

Mrs T x


----------



## sun dancer

Marie & dh gd luck for the call moro 
well done blanch on being pupo and getting 2 frosties 
dizzy & lou hold on in there i also hate the 2ww gd luck 2 u both 
hope everyone else is keeping well


----------



## marieclare

Hi everyone, thanks so much for the good wishes. I had a tough time yesterday with more pain than I am used to - was getting in quite a state about it last night - , and disappointment / worry about the number of eggs. BUT I don't want to dwell on the negative as we are soo soo relieved and overjoyed to find we have three fertilised embryos this morning     

I can't tell you how grateful I am to Lyndon who said he spent ages looking for perfect sperm for my 3 mature eggs. 
I was so well looked after yesterday, big thankyou is in order for Debs, Amanda and a dr called Sean who did the EC. 

Hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

That's great news Marie x


----------



## kara76

marie well done you , lyndon has an eye for good sperm lol

ritzi yay go stimms

dizzy hope your well


----------



## kara76

ladies iveadded another section to the list. i hope to kept up with you all


----------



## Bloobird81

Thats lovely news!  xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Marie thats fab news gd luck wiv et x x


----------



## Bloobird81

shall i be added to the the list too? 

waiting for Laparoscopy due to Hydrosalpinx
starting tx November 2010 (fingers crossed)


----------



## Vixxx

Congratulations Marie on your 3 embies!  Vixxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Come on ladies - hurry up and give Kara all your dates even if they are approximate so I can keep up with everyones treatments and post you all best wishes when you need them most xx


----------



## PixTrix

just popping in to say congrats on your three embies Marie and lots of luck for transfer xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congrats Marie, good luck for ET

Woo hoo Ritz, you're on your way

Hey Kara, I will be starting end November now I think

Mrs T x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Just popping in to say great news on your embies Marieclaire - best of luck for ET, will be thinking of you xx

Good luck to all ladies on here having tx


----------



## Bloobird81

Of course you’re not being cheeky, the UHW have an 8 month waiting list!!! i have been referred by my GP and i am going private in Royal Glamorgan, they are getting back to me re prices but im told its approx £2500. LWC Cardiff also do them for that price and there’s a 3-4 week waiting list. Hope that helps xxxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Correction!!!!!! I meant the Spire Hospital in Cardiff!!! And they can fit you in straight away x


----------



## sun dancer

Hia ladies how r we all doing 2day 
rizti stimm number 2 done gd luck wiv all the rest and really hope those follies grow well for u 
Marie how u feeling ? when r u having et done 
hope everyone is enjoying this lovely day 
im doing ok at the moment my 2 long shifts r done out of the way for this wk so im going 2 enjoy a nite in 2nite whoo woo lol 
Hope the ladies on the 2ww r keeping sane


----------



## beccibo

Evening all,

Seems that there's lots of activity here at the moment
Marie - how you doing? When's ET? Hope your feeling better x

Ritzi - hope your follies are growing well and your feeling ok about the injections.

Blanche - hope your doing ok on your 2ww.....are you taking it easy?

This week seems to be flying by, I can't believe that my OTD is on Monday.......I hope the weekend goes as quick, although I'm not looking forward to testing on Monday. I think DH will have to read the result...I'm so nervouse about it. 

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Becci, your wait is nearly over. How has your 2ww gone any signs? Are you tempted to test early?

My 2ww is going very slow, test date is next Thursday and I have 5 tests at home so am starting to test from Sunday!! xx


----------



## beccibo

Hi Dizzy - no I'm so not ready to test at all. I just want to keep thinking positive......

Symptom wise, I've got sore boobs, bad back, feelin sick and I am hot all the time, but then how much of this is down to the pesseries? Last week I had bad stomach pains but not so much this week until tonight. I'm driving myself insane and read somewhere else on FF that AF is likely to come 14 days after EC - that's tomorrow....so now I'm sure I've got AF pains...I just seem to be analyzing everything too much. I'm glad that time is flying fast but I'm so scared that I'll get a BFN.

Hope about you, how you doing?


----------



## Bloobird81

Stay positive Blanche,Dizzy and Beccixx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Becci, No symptoms for me - sometimes get a dull pain like af pain, but I dont know whether I am imagining that as I am off work and sat on the sofa all day thinking about it!! I am on day 8 today, last time af came on day 10 past EC. Good luck xx


----------



## marieclare

Ah Dizzy and Becci I really feel for you , 2ww is awful and you can't help analyze every little symptom. I'm sure you will get through it fine but its hard when time stands still   

Thankyou everyone for your kind messages, i do feel a lot better and the past few days have felt like a whirlwind. I had transfer yesterday on day 2, of 2 "perfect" 4 cell (assisted hatched) embryos into a "textbook" endometrium. We have never had perfect embryos or lining before so we were so so relieved with how the cycle turned out. We have another embie Lyndon is keeping an eye on , it was a bit behind hence why he decided to go on day 2, as he said his decision would have been the same on day 3 so they were better off back with me. 

I now have a mountain of drugs - cyclogest, gestone, prednisolone, clexane and a couple of doses of hcg for good measure so they should keep me busy   

We both going to try and stay calm and positive (wonder how long that will last    ). 

Hope everyone else is doing ok, need to catch up properly xxx


----------



## kara76

marie congratulations on et, i like day 2 et as tyler was a day 2 embryo!


----------



## marieclare

Kara I remembered that while I was there yesterday!    

What time did you have your clexanes?
Also I'm doing bum bullets 7am and pm, and then gestone at 10pm, does that sound ok or do I need to space it out a bit more?


----------



## kara76

sounds fine hun, i tended to do my clexane at noon and gestone at 8pm, you have more than enough progestrone support and your spacing it out perfect hun


----------



## lou7

Hi all

well.....I am very pleased to say that we got a BFP!!!!!  

We are very happy but very shocked and very anxious.  Can't quite believe it.  Still feels like very early days so trying to have a "one hurdle at a time" attitude.  However, can see that I am going to become a crazy person!    Everyone at CRMW has been so fab and encouraging - they ate currently our favourite people.  

Hope everyone else is doing well....sending     to the other 2ww's - have been thinking about you.  

Lou xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

That's fantastic news Lou - you have given me new hope! I am so pleased for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixxx

Huge congratulations on your BFP Lou7!

Well done Marie on your embies and transfer - they sound great.  What is HCG for at this stage?

Good luck to eveyone else cycling xxx


----------



## beccibo

Well done Lou. I've been thinking of you the last few days...Ive been logging on to see if you've posted. Sending you         Good luck with everything xx

I'm currently        I'm really worrying now for taking the test. OTD is Monday so not long now. I think I'vr been pretty positive up until today and it suddenly hit me that it's almost here.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## sun dancer

Well done lou on ur bfp thats fab news 
ritzi im on 450 menopur think thats the highest so u r in the middle sum where 
hold on in there 2ww ladies not long for u till test date's keeping my fingers crossed for u all 
hope all u ladies r keeping well x


----------



## marieclare

wooo hooo Lou brilliant news well done!

Hiya ritz I was on 150 so you're deffo in the middle

Becci hope you're ok, not long now hope you get through the weekend ok 

Vixx I've always bled early in the past so the hcg is something I wanted to try to con my body a bit, just wanted to throw everything i could at it. Kara thanks I hope its enough, my body really should have no excuses to mess up   

Dizzy, Blanche, everyone else hope you are okxxx


----------



## Scouse

Just wanted to congratulate Lou on her bfp!
And to wish everyone else best of luck!
I'm watching you all carefully as your results may persuade me to try again (5th time lucky?? Is there such a thing)
NO PRESSURE THEN!
Wishing all you 2ww speedy waits and successful bfp outcomes!!!!!


----------



## Scouse

OMG Ritzi you must be a super woman!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't recover from our 4th -ve!
Hats off to you! 
 
I'm not worthy


----------



## LittleMissM

Hey ladies be a bit absent a have had issues with intermet/phone connection, and also feeling in limbo with not starting tx - think I am driving myself mad!

We have our appt on 4th Nov with CRMW and just want to get going! Had a call from IVF Wales yesterday and was told top of NHS waiting list, so its like when you wait for a bus   

Lou - Well done on your BFP you must be elated hun   so happy for you!  

Scouse - Ritzi is a trooper huh, feel a bit like that myself  

Ritzi - Will be waiting anxiously for your scan news


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi ladies, 

Just wanted to congratulate Lou on your amazing BFP!! you must be over the moon , great to hear news like that.

Well done to Marie on ET,   you must be chuffed with your perfect embryos and text book endometrium!!

 to Becci for Monday, nearly there now....so   it'll be more good news

Sue , nov 4th is nearly here bet you can't wait to get the ball rolling 

ritzi I was on 400 menopur, good luck for the scan hope they find lots of follies for you  

dizzy I know what you mean, I keep having all kinds of symptoms like cramping and aches, but don't know if they're just in my head!! trying to ignore them..good luck with your 5 tests!!  

 to everyone else stimming , on 2ww or waiting for appointments!! xxx

I'm only on day 4 post transfer (day 3 transfer) and already think i'm going nuts!


----------



## LittleMissM

Blanche - You will never know how impatient I am   so this waiting is killing me literallly!
Good luck in the 2ww, its a real mind blower huh! I always said I wish they could send us to sleep in the 2ww so we wake up to a BFP! I just saw in an article that they actualy trialled this years ago and it made no difference to success rates. I am amazed they tried this as was hoping to be a guniea pig   

Sue


----------



## marieclare

Hiya Sue, Amanda told me about that study the other day    have you got a link we can have a look at?

She said there was no difference in pregnancy rates but more of the sedated group ended up getting dvts.


----------



## LittleMissM

I cant find a link, it was copied and pasted in an email from a friend that I didnt keep.
I will keep trying to find it though.
It did mention the dvt's.


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Ritzi im down the clinic on monday for a scan aswell i will b on day 8 of injections what time u there ?
how is everyone doing 2day


----------



## Vixxx

Sundancer, Ritzi - what time are you there for your scans?  I have one at 5pm - but I guess you might have done by then?


----------



## sun dancer

Vixxx im there at 12.30 so will b long gone by the time u get there 
nevermind we may bump in2 one another nxt time


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo hoo, Congratulations Lou !

Marie - sounds like everything went as well as it could, hope you are enjoying being PUPO 

Hang on in there 2 week waiters, not long now..

Mrs T x


----------



## PixTrix

just popping in to see how your getting on Marie. Well done on transfer it sounds like you have got a couple of perfect embies on board. Good luck


----------



## Mrs Thomas

PS Marie do you mind telling me what the clexane is for - BFPs always seem to follow clexance. Thanks


----------



## kara76

you chatty bunch, i can hardly keep up lol

lou well done girl yay a nice BFP woo hoo

ritz 300 of menopur is pretty standard dose so middle road i would say, sometimes a dose of 600 is used yet 450 is thought to be the max! 

mrs t clexane is often used after multiply cycles , it is use to stop the blood clotting and therefor improves blood flow. baby asprin can also be use yet this has a different job than clexane and it thins the blood

scouse lovely to see you girl, i know how daunting it must be after many cycles, ive been there but i would say listen to the cons and lyndon and if they feel you have a good chance, go for it. for me the thought of not trying was worst than the risk of failing if that makes sense, yet looking back i dont know how i did it!!

hiya to everyone i missed

btw sue so pleased your top of the list


----------



## beccibo

hi all, hope you're all having a good weekend. Thank u for all the positive thoughts. Have just been shopping n bought two tests. I'm now resisting the urge to test early.  Part of me wants to know but i also just want to stay pupo......
Dizzy, marie & blanche - hope you're doing ok? Xx


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi becci, I think you're doing great, try to keep positive because your on the home straight now! It does feel like time is passing incredibly slowly i'm finding I can't really concentrate or enjoy anything else because its always in the back of my mind! It's not helping that the weather is so bad today was  hoping to take the dogs on a long walk but don't fancy getting drenched! Anyway I'm thinking of you and sending you     for Monday xxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Ritzi - How dare he not know me   I asked for a coffee afterall the other day on the phone and it never came    very disappointed. My dh knew who you were when he answered the phone  
Will text you ASAP Monday.

Kara - Thanks hun - two buses huh! Still prefer CRMW though!


----------



## tinytabbs

HI 
I will hopefully be having treatment shortly at CRMW . We were told IVFwales were stopping self funded treatment until May/June time. Im really looking forward to getting started (I am egg sharing, hubby has low motility). I've only met Amanda briefly and have yet to meet the wonderful Lyndon. I really hope the clinic does well and the stats show possitive results. I have been ttc for just over 2 years. good luck to all the cyclers, really hope there are lots of BFP's very soon xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi tinytabbs welcome to our cyclers. The crmw clinic and staff are amazing. We did our first self funded cycle with IVF wales and can honestly say after having my second cycle with crmw would not go back to ivf wales. They offer a much more personal, relaxing and friendly experience. Good luck xx


----------



## tinytabbs

HI dizzywizzy.
Im really excited about it. we have booked onto the next open day on 21st of November. Im kind of glad that Ivfwales advised me of CRMW, i have heard good things about it. just praying i will get a match soon and can start my cycle asap!
xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

You will definitely want to go there after seeing it. It reminds of a mini bupa hospital, no big overcrowded wards, just 4 brand new private rooms with comfy chairs, duvets and TVs. It just makes the whole experience a lot less stressful than a crowded big hospital. And the staff are lovely, you can contact them at anytime most days with any concerns etc you may have. They also open late some evenings and open weekends to suit patients, so at the moment you don't have to wait for appointments xx


----------



## tinytabbs

I wonder what their success rates are?! i would like to know. i suppose its a bit early in the making for that. I have to get my blood results to them somehow from IVFwales! that will save us a lot of money. I have been looking at the website and the rooms and facilities look brilliant. cant wait til my next appointment. let me know when you get your BFP dizzywizzy, i have everything crossed for you  
xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

With regards to transferring your info from ivf wales to crmw, Amanda did all that for me. They got hubbies sperm analysis and my bloods etc info direct from ivf wales for me so we didnt have to have them all done again and pay again for them with crmw. The only thing we have paid for is the initial consultation and the main cost of our icsi treatment, no other expenses or tests needed. As far as results are concerned when I was there for my EC a few weeks ago they had had 3 confirmed positives. They have only been open for treatments for 7 weeks, and now they are starting to get a bit busier due to ivf wales not accepting any self funding so expect more positives soon - hopefully one of those will be me!! xx


----------



## tinytabbs

wow that sounds very promising. I will probably be doing ICSI too as hubby's motility is only at 25%. Amanda seemed to think we could possibly get a good result from IUI but im not convinced. I didnt realise they had only been running 7 weeks! I think they have done really well. They should out class Ivfwales at this rate. glad I joined them now as I think they are going to be really busy. when is your OTD? it must be pretty soon. cant wait to find out your news. May even be twins for you 
xx


----------



## sun dancer

Ritzi and Vixxx gd luck for ur scans moro hope it all goes well for u both 
becci gd luck wiv testing in the morning i really hope its a bfp 
hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## beccibo

hi all, thanks for allthe good wishes snd just wanted to share with you that thi morning i did 2 x tests and got the much prayed for BFP. I really can't believe it.


----------



## dizzywizzy

Becci - That's fantastic news, you must be thrilled. Can I ask did you have any symptoms during the last 2ww. I have had dull af type pains and headaches for the last 4 days, no spotting or bleeding and gave in and tested this morning. It was negative but I am hoping that AF stays away and I was too early testing. My OTD is Friday xx


----------



## beccibo

thanks dizzy.

Don't get disheartened. It was too early to test today. I've had af symptoms since last friday, not ss severe as normal but lots of pain and backache. My boobs are also sore, but they have been toroughout tx. Apart from that i've felt normal. Keep strong and positive. I'm sending you      . Take care and i'll be waiting to hear your good news at the end of the week.  xx


----------



## marieclare

Ah beeci fabulous news well done    so nice to see positive results from the clinic its inspiring!

Dizzy you have a way to go yet, are you going to do anymore tests before friday? Hope you are ok, I have know its hard seeing a negative test result even if it is early


----------



## Bloobird81

That's great news Becci. So pleased for u! How exciting  well done. Good luck Dizzy not too long to wait. Xxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Marie - I know I am mad but I bought 5 tests, one for each day this week!  I am not too worried about negative results this early but would be elated if I had a positive and it would make me relax a lot more - at the moment my world has stopped until I know xx


----------



## sun dancer

Whoo wooo becci fab news on ur bfp bet u r over the moon 
Hope everyone else is ok   
i have bn for my scan this afternoon not brilliant but not 2 bad got bowt 3/4 gd size follices and a few small ones so got 2 go bk on wednesday for another scan ec is either friday or nxt monday.
When i was spking 2 debbie she said that they had another 2 positive results again this morning so they r doing really well just hope and pray that im one of the lucky ones aswell


----------



## marieclare

sundancer well done on your scan, all looking good for you. Wow 2 positives this morning! things are motoring on now aren't they. 

Dizzy i don't think you are mad, I know the feeling too well! will keep my fingers crossed for you all week.    

I've come back to work today but its not doing the trick re distraction. I think I would rather be at home at least I could chill out and watch some films.


----------



## kara76

becci woo hoo thats great news im so pleased that this thread is getting some bfp's. 

dizzy you naughtie girl testing, hope the testing doesnt drive you mad and fingers crossed

marie sometimes works helps take your mind off things

sundancer your scan seems to have gone well, good amount and hey quaility is best hun

hows everyone else?


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=248080.0
just thought i would remind those lucky ladies there is a thread here espeically for you


----------



## blanchedubois

CONGRATULATIONS Becci!!!  that's fantastic news, i am so pleased for you 

Dizzy - know exactly how u feel, got another week and feel nuts already I hope you get a BFP either before or on friday....!!

SUndancer- its not the amount of follicles its whats in them that counts and to be honest 3-4 sounds perfectly good to me 

afm 7dp3dt...no symptoms at all, in factI  feel more normal than I usually at this time of the month  

hi to everyone esle hope you're all feeling OK  xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in real quick to say Woo Hoo Congrats beccibo. You must be thrilled. 

Dizzy - you will drive yourself nuts testing every day. You must be a brave girl, just seeing a negative or worse 'Not pregnant' once was enough for me !!

Mrs T


----------



## Vixxx

Congratulation Beccibo, that's brilliant news!   

Ritzi - no that wasn't me - I was stuck in rush hour traffic and didn't get there till gone 5pm.  I presumed you weren't part of the couple there when I rushed in - but did grin manically at them all the same   .

My scan was ok but not brilliant.  Lead follie at 18mm but lining not as thick as hoped.  Plan to do trigger on Thursday unless ovulate naturally before then, and that would mean ET on Tuesday next week - IF any survive the thaw       .

Good luck to everyone else!

Vixxx


----------



## lou7

Congratulations Beccibo - am thrilled to bits for you!!  

Dizzy - don't despair - still early days yet - got everything crossed for you.  

Sending      to everyone else.

Lou x


----------



## kara76

vixx all the very best hun

lou how are you?


----------



## LittleMissM

Congrats to Becci


----------



## lou7

Hi Kara

I'm doing ok thanks.  Still trying to take things a day at a time and just hoping that everything is ok at our first scan next week.  Doing my best to relax, put my feet up and not go insane in the meantime.    DH is being amazing which helps.

x


----------



## marieclare

ritzi how's the follies doing, hope you don't have any issues with the cysts

Vixx I have everything crossed for you 
blanche and dizzy hope you are both holding up ok   

Lou and becci can I ask did you use the test the clinic gave you or a different one?

Can I join the amazing DH club? Mine has apparently blitzed the house this morning while I am at work, thank goodness coz it needed doing and I don't have to worry about it now   . Wish I could go home though I feel FAT lol


----------



## lou7

hi marieclare

i used the clinic one first - hoped it would be lucky.  then did a first response for good measure!!  have had to be 'talked down' by DH as tempted to test over and over.  

how fab of your hubbie - he can definitely join the club.  

lou x


----------



## LittleMissM

test


----------



## tinytabbs

congratulations lou and becci  so pleased for you. well done   xx


----------



## beccibo

thank you for all the congratulations. Still can't quite believe it. DH hasn't stopped smiling. I'm in work so trying to act  normal.

Marie i bought two clear blue digital with conception indicator as i thought that these would be sensitive.

Dizzy i hope your doing ok and keeping positive. Not long now x

Hope all that are stimming are doing well n follies are growing. Sending   to you all xx


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi everyone how are you all doing?? I'm feeling really negative at the moment   , am now 9dp3dt and don't feel anything at all! no sore boobs, no cramps, sickness, nausea, dizziness or tiredness and haven't had any feelings or signs of implantation....went to acupuncture this morning and she said that my pulse felt really flat and low....great!! sorry to be so negative and crap... 

anyway hope you are all doing OK,  especially Dizzy got everything crossed for you hun xxx


----------



## LittleMissM

Blanche - Dont lose hope hun  , on my one BFP I had no symptoms and felt 'normal' it only kicked in once I got that BFP, there are also plenty of ladies saying the same on this site.
It aint over till the fat lady sings and I aint singing  

Sue


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Blanche - Keep the positive thoughts going. I know it's hard, mine are deteriorating fast, am on day 4 of testing and a negative result again this morning and that was with a sensitive 10ml test! As it is getting closer to test day with no signs either way neg or pos I am struggling. I thought a sensitive test would have shown by now as I am 14dp3dt? xx


----------



## kara76

blanche, i had no pg signs hun and most people dont til later on. keep your chin up hun

dizzy those cheap internet tests are crap hun, i hope you get a postive on test day


----------



## blanchedubois

thanks Sue, Dizzy and Kara you've made me feel so much better!  

Dizzy, if you haven't started bleeding then there is still every chance you are preggers, as Sue said its not over untilt he fat lady sings    I was reading on another thread that one lady dodn't get a positive result until a week after her OTD so there is hope xxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Hi Girls just a quick post frm me went for a scan this morning and its not gd news at all there was only 1 follie of a gd size 
so its all over for us on this cycle we hav decided 2 cancel as it's just not worth going for ec wiv 1 follie 
we r both gutted so going 2 take a little time out 
amanda is going 2 ring me on friday 2 sort out dates 2 start again in the new yr 
thanks girls for all ur support x x


----------



## LittleMissM

Sundancer -   I am so sorry for this result  .
Do you know what you will do differently next cycle?

Sue


----------



## kara76

sundancer i am so sorry hun and i hope amanda has a plan for you, sometimes some months are better than others so fingers crossed it will be diff next time


----------



## blanchedubois

Really sorry to hear that Sundancer, hope you feel ready to try again soon, look after yourself xxx


----------



## lou7

I'm really to hear that sundancer.  
It's good that amanda is going to contact you to arrange the next steps....i think it always helps to have a plan of what you want to do next.  And you know that they are totally invested in helping you get pregnant so they'll be doing absolutely everything they can to make the next cycle 'the one'.

Sending you big hugs.  

Lou x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick post to say sorry Sundancer. Amanda told us she would still recommend EC from one follie if she thought we could do no better so she must think you've got better chances next time. We are waiting so our cycles are three months apart cos she reckoned a completely new batch might do the trick. So don't give up hope, I know you are gutted right now but Amanda and the team will have a plan for you. Big hugs x

I'm not posting much cos work is manic at the mo so good luck for testing girls - I will keep an eye out for good news

Afm - but annoyed that AF has not arrived, now 4 days late when I'm always 28 days regular - just pushes back my next cycle even further - arrgghh!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Good luck for scan ritz, 5 is still a great result x


----------



## beccibo

sorry to hear about your abandoned tx sundancer. Sending you    . I'm sure amanda will have a plan for you.

Ritzi - thinking of you with fingers crossed and   for you and your follies.

Dizzy and blanch keep strong. Thinking of you both xx

Hi to everyone else and hope your all well

Bec


----------



## sun dancer

Morning girls thanks for all ur kind message im doing ok 2day as i know we hav made the rite choice 2 cancel this 1 x
hope u r all doing gd 
ritzi gd luck for ur scan 5 is great x x


----------



## marieclare

lou & becci thanks for the test info xx how are you both feeling?

blanche hope you are ok and try to put what the accupunture said out of your head, dizzy how you holding up today, xx

sue thanks for reminding us its ok to have no symptoms

sundancer i'm so so sorry to hear about the cancellation. just agree with what everyone else says about a new batch being better and I know amanda will do her best to come up with a good plan. 

ritzi good luck for your scan today


----------



## kara76

hiya all

marie how are you doing

ritz fingers crossed to getting 5 good uns, all of my cycles have been different and worst cycle turnt out to be the best so keep the faith


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning ladies, An emotional day for us, we had a negative result this morning. We now need to decide whether we can financially and emotionally manage another cycle of treatment x


----------



## LittleMissM

Dizzy - I am so sorry hun  

Ritzi - Good luck


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi Dizzy , so very sorry for you and your dhsending you love and strength for whatever you decide to do xxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, Just made the dreaded phonecall to Amanda, follow up appointment made for Wednesday morning - so will take it from there xx


----------



## tinytabbs

so sorry dizzy  dont give up hope, you will get there xx


----------



## sun dancer

Dizzy im so sorry for u & dh thinking of u both x x


----------



## marieclare

Dizzy thats so pants, I know how you are feeling but nothing makes it easier


----------



## lou7

Dizzy just wanted to say how sorry I am you didn't get good news.  Sending you and DH big hugs  
Whatever you decide to do next will be the right decision for you and its great that you've got an appointment with amanda so soon to discuss your options. 

Thinking of you
Lou xx


----------



## kara76

dizzy i am so sorry for you both. i hope you find a way forward


----------



## beccibo

dizzy so sorry for you and dh, i know there's nothing anyone can say.....keep strong and i hope you get the support to make the decision that is best for you xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Dizzy, sorry to hear the news - hope you got by PM - I was in work on my mobile and the signal is crap. Glad you have an appt booked so you will soon have a plan x

Ritz - chin up, wait and see what happens on your next scan, you know it only takes one x


----------



## kara76

ritz im sorry your scan didnt go well, what day of stimms are you on? not sure why you were told that you couldnt have a higher dose, did you ask why you wouldnt be allowed? yet sometimes the ovaries will only do what they will do no matter how much stimmulation, look at me i had max dose eg 450iu and got 6 eggs and this was one of my worst cycles! i think you need to wait and see what happens saturday and make no rash decisons, it might be worth you contacting the clinic via email with your questions and get some more advise!

hiya mrs t hows you?


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Kara, I'm ok - just frustrated that AF hasnt arrived now 5 days late and Im never late. I guess my cycle is still out of sorts after treatment ? Annoyed that my cycle is being delayed even further when I know the clock is ticking..


----------



## kara76

mrs t that can often happen after ivf but try not to worry an af being late is normal


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I guessed so Kara, but I'm still really annoyed, lol x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Everyone
I hope you don't mind me joining in
I have been building up the courage to post a message since finding this thread a week ago
I am new to fertility treatment, and have egg collection next Monday at CRMW
I can see everyone here thinks very highly of the clinic, and just wanted to add to it
Everyone at the clinic has been absolutely fantastic
I have dealt  mainly with Amanda , who is just lovely 
it's so refreshing to find someone so approachable 
I had a scan today, and met another really lovely doctor called Umesh. He was so helpful in answering my questions. He is going to do my egg collection next week
I'm a bit nervous, but very excited.

It's lovely to follow all your journies
I have read all the pages! Though am a bit lost by some of the abbreviations!
Good luck to everyone x


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi Sprinkles, welcome !! I haven't been on here for too long either as its my first IVF attempt aswell, but everyone is really friendly and supportive and you'll soon get used to the abbreviations, there's a guide to them on the Home page I think. Anyway it's nice to have you join us xxxx


----------



## kara76

sprinkles welcome to the world of ff and i hope you feel at home here. i havent had tx at crmw but i know lyndon very well, he made my daughter lol

hiya everyone else, how are you all?

dizzy still thinking of you hun


----------



## dizzywizzy

Thanks for all you kind messages. We have decided to go with our FET as soon as we can as it isn't as expensive as a full cycle, moving our frostie from IVF wales to join the one at CRMW. Then, if we are still unsuccessful we will probably have to wait until our NHS free cycle comes up. Good luck to everyone else, the more BFPs I hear from CRMW the more I will want to continue with their cycles until we are successful! I will stay on this thread and follow everyones journeys xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Again
I just wanted to say a big thankyou for making me feel welcome.
I am getting to grips with the abbreviations - but havent yet worked out how to make a little summary of myself at the bottom.
It would read - me 39 (40 in a few weeks - oh no!) DH 54. No kids. TTC 6yrs. 1st ICSI at CRMW. SP. DR started 19.10 Stimm started 20.10. EC planned Monday 01.11. ET Wed or Thurs or Sat?

Blanche - Wishing you lots of luck - think I've worked out you are in 2ww - all the best for next week.

Lou & Beccibo - Well done - you are at that target place we all want to be.

Sun Dancer - Don't be disheartenned - it must have been a very hard decision for you to make to cancel your own cycle. I have had a similar conversation with Amanda as our follicles are not great in number - we are going for it anyway. I will pray for a great response for you next cycle.

Ritzi - Its really hard on you when your body doesn't response in the way you want it too. You are very lucky that the clinic have given you really sound advice.  Like you, I too have a medical background, and have done loads of reading around. I think we have a simlilar follicle numbers. All the evidence points to what CRMW have advised you. I have to say that I am so impressed with thier integrity. It would have been easy for them to let you increase your dose and waste your money - All the evidence points to maximum doses of 375 and 450. Higher than that there is no benefit.

Dizzy - Good luck with the FET

Mrs T - its ironic when you think about it that we spend years trying to avoid the AF, and now we are split 50:50. Cant wait for it at the start of the cycle, hate it at the end of the cycle. I hope yours comes soon.

Kara - Well done for keeping on top of all of this.

I know I have left people out - I will try to get to grips with everyone else
x


----------



## LittleMissM

Sprinkles - At the top of the page near where it says 'Home' is a selection called 'Profile', hover over it and choose 'Forum Profile' in here you will have a text box where you can copy/type your profile information, choose an icon for your profile and so on.
Hope this helps
Sue


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hoorah I have a profile. Thanks Sue x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one from me :

Dizzy - glad you have a plan, hope you are ok x
Sprinkles - welcome, the clinic is fab and the girls on here even better. Good luck for next week.

Hope everyon else is doing ok, had a little lift tonight, managed to get TT tickets thanks to my amazing sister x


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi ladies,

just wanted to say that I hope you're doing well. 

Dizzy glad you're going with FET, please keep us updated with all your dates etc, good luck xxx
Sprinkles best of luck for monday for your EC xxx
Mrs Thomas, three cheers for your sister for getting th TT tickets, i know loads of people who couldn't get them!! hope af hurries up and shows her evil face soon!! xxx
Ritzi, best of luck for your scan tomorrow xxx

afm only 4 days left until OTD....feeling a bit pre-menstrual now and had a bit of (soz tmi) brown discharge so feeling a little apprehensive tonight..anyway hope everyone is feeling OK xxxx


----------



## LittleMissM

I got TT tickets too....I am sooooo happy and excited lol


----------



## blanchedubois

all over for me, af arrived witha vengance...good luck to the rest off you


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Blanche - So Sorry. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So sorry Blanche, take care of yourself for a bit. If you are up to it I would recommend a follow up because I found it much easier to cope knowing I had a plan. Big hugs x


----------



## sun dancer

Aww blanch so sorry that af has arrived i agree wiv mrs t hav a follow up it does help but take a little time 2 urself stay strong thinking of u x x


----------



## marieclare

blanche so sorry to hear your news, when is otd will you retest?   

ritzi hope your scan has gone well today   

mrs t hope af has showed up, well done on the TT tickets sounds like an impossible task!

Hi Sprinkles welcome to ff, its a lovely site with so much information and help. I agree everyone at the clinic is lovely and i'm sure you will be very well looked after at ec, good luck for monday   

dizzy good news about the fet decision, i'm glad you have a plan in place. 
hiya sue hope you are ok


----------



## beccibo

so sorry blanche, sending you    . Look after yourself x


----------



## dizzywizzy

So sorry Blanche, I absolutely know how you are feeling this weekend as we are both in the same boat. But, like me you have some frosties, so definitely make that follow up appointment and discuss how you can go forward from here. When I started AF and rang Amanda to tell her, she offered a follow up appointment the next day so they are really there for us. I have mine booked for Wednesday as its DH day off. She said on the phone that if we wanted to we could do next FET cycle starting on next AF. Good luck for whatever you decide, but who knows perhaps we will be the next lot of FET cyclers at the same time as Mrs T cycles and all have some lovely news for Christmas xx


----------



## blanchedubois

Hi everyone and thanks for all your good wishes and concern, I really appreciate it xxx My OTD isn't until Tuesday but af is in full flow and there is no doubt that it is anything but af.

Dizzy I will ring the clinic on monday to try and get a follow up asap. have you and dh thought about what your going to ask? or if you're going to ask for anymore tests or a change to your treatment. All I keep thinking is it hasn't worked so maybe other stuff needs to be looked at like immunity or pelvic blood flow? Anyway thanks for your words and making me feel less alone, hopefully we will be fet cyclers together  xxx


----------



## tinytabbs

Hi girls,
Im pretty new here  

well my blood test results came through yesterday from ivfwales. and it doesnt look great for egg sharing   my AMH is 9.6 and they want over 12. im feeling a bit sad and disapointed as we really thought this would be the right thing for us as paying for IVF/ICSI would be difficult. Looks like my options are running out. Im not sure where i go from here, even though i havent been refused yet i just know i will. We could try IUI but i think thats wasting time as hubby has motility issues. i defo need some PMA


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

I am not on here very often as i am just in the waiting game at the mo. I am having a lap end Jan 11 (but more likely end of march as waiting list is super long) and then having my 4th tx at CRMW after that. As I havent been keeping up to date I do apologise if I miss anyone off the list.

Blanche - so sorry that af came early, it is horrible when you know it is over. Take time with dh to grieve, its a horrible time for you both   

Sundancer - Abandoning is just as bad as getting a BFN. we abandoned our 1st cycle and it was the most horrendous experience - worse than the bfn on the 2nd and 3rd tx. My heart goes out to you and dh   

Ritzi -    that your next scan shows better growth for you. Are you taking menopur? I had an abandoned cycle on 375iu, 450 i had 3 eggs and 600 had 6 eggs. Not sure why they wouldnt let you take a higher dose, surely that would help improve growth.

Mrs T - sorry to hear that your tx didnt work this time, have you had your fu yet? hope you have a plan in place for next time.

To everyone else cycling at CRMW good luck and cannot wait to join you properly.


----------



## sun dancer

Evening girls just a quick post 
Amanda phoned us yesterday just 2 c how we r doing so we had a chat and im starting my nxt tx wiv jan af and its due the 4th so not that long 2 wait really bowt 10wks. Amanda is going 2 spk wiv lyndon monday or tuesday 2 discuss our tx wheather 2 change anything nxt time or leave the same and she needs 2 spk wiv homecare bowt our drugs as in jan 2011 they r fetching out a pen for menopur which will b great as there will b no more mixing so much easier she is going 2 giv me a ring sum time in the wk 2 fill us in on what they hav decided
blanch hope u and dh r ok thinking of u x x
hope everyone else is ok aswell 
Good luck 2 all wiv scans / app / test's this wk x x


----------



## LittleMissM

Ladies - Looks like I am going to bow out of your little group. Spoke to Amanda and we have decided not to go ahead with tx at CRMW for various reasons. I will keep an eye on you all and hope you all get BFP's

Ritzi - So sorry hun, let me know how you get on today - hugs xx


----------



## marieclare

Ritz good luck for Weds, fingers crossed you will get a great quality little crop. Yes I only had 2 days off menopur too, on the trigger day I only did cetrotide and the trigger itself so no stims. 

tinytabs hope you are ok, sorry to hear you have disappointing news. The strange thing is you never know how you are going to respond until you are put on the drugs and you might produce more eggs than your AMH indicates. I think at IVF wales they had a policy where if you got less than 8 eggs at collection you could chose to donate them all to the recipient and then get a free cycle for yourself (but wouldn't be accepted to share again). Maybe CRMW will have an option like that? sending you PMA   

Sugar nice to hear from you, hope lap comes around quickly for you 

sundancer menopur pen sounds great, bet jan will be here before you know it. 

Sue hope you are ok, good luck with your next step whatever it may be. 

Hope everyone else is ok. I am fine but driving myself bonkers unfortunately  . Not long to go though.


----------



## tinytabbs

hi, i really hope I have options   I tranfered from ivfwales to CRMW about 3 weeks ago. marieclare - I really hope they have that option available i.e sharing if i get more than 8 eggs if not then thats it. I would be happy that they tried for me at least. I'm hopefully getting a phone call today off CRMW so I will try to find out. I hope everything is going ok with everyone. good luck all xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Everyone
Am back from the clinic post EC - I was very nervous, but Umesh was amazing.
Had 6 follicles - I have 6 eggs - possibly of varying maturity, so waiting to hear back from the clinic.
I'm so relieved its over - I was dreading it, but it was fine. Really love the private rooms. 

Ritzi - I was the same. No Menopur for 2 days. They explained that once you have taken the trigger, it freezes the growth of the follices - then you get no further growth, so no point even trying to stimulate them. And they trigger you once the follicles are at the right size, so don't want to risk stimulating and them being over mature.
Good luck with EC on Wednesday x

Tinytabbs - Hope you come up with a plan. Have a chat to Amanda - she's lovely x


----------



## tinytabbs

hi sprinkles.
well done 6 eggs is good, i really hope all are nice and juicy and fertilise well   cant wait until the open day so i can see the private rooms. i spoke to Emma today and i have a appointment on wed. hopefully we can come up with a plan. keep me posted on your eggies.


----------



## marieclare

sprinkles well done on EC I have not met Umesh yet. Best of luck for hearing about your egg maturity. Lydon rang me the night of my EC to tell me about maturity so you might hear later. 

Tinytabs hope you can sort out a plan soon. its so difficult with sharing because you never know what might happen. I shared twice at IVF wales and the 2nd time I only got 8 eggs and was gutted because out of my 4 only 2 were mature and only 1 fertilsed so after all the jabs etc we were left with a sole embryo of medium quality. I believe the donated half all fertilised fine. I don't want to put you off because sharing is a great thing, its just you have to think about yourself too and ideally you want to give yourself your recipient a good chance but without jeopardising things for yourself.


----------



## kara76

marie hope your not going too round the twist

ritz good luck for wednesday hun

sprinkles well done of 6 eggies, good number

tinytabs hope you get a plan of action, good advice from marie


----------



## marieclare

Kara I'm right round it by now    Need your take on this, I took 5000iu ovitrelle on tuesday 26th in the evening. Will it all be gone now? Is it 1000 units per day? OTD is thursday but I was told I could test on 2nd if I wanted but no earlier.


----------



## marieclare

PS Kara, read your interview in the paper, I thought it was well put together and a good balance x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Evening all,

Blanche - hope you managed to book a follow up
Dizzy & tinytabs - good luck for your follow ups Weds
Sundancer - glad you have a plan
Ritz - good luck for EC
Sprinkles - well done, good luck for your call
Marie - hope you're not going too crazy, thinking of you
Sue - best of luck with what you've decided

Afm, still no AF, how I love this waiting game! Good job I've got Kara to keep me positive ! Hi Sugar, plan is to try again not on this Af but the next.

Sorry to anyone I've missed

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

mrs thomas your welcome hun and its true what i say. no af means no wasted eggies

marie i would have thought it would be gone and if any left it would be a tiny amount! have you tested? thanks about the interview, there was alot not put in also!


----------



## PixTrix

Just popping in to keep an eye on you Marie!! Hope all is well with you. Am I right in thinking you are coming close to caving in on testing!! Lots of luck, thinking of you


----------



## marieclare

Ahh thanks guys. No Kara not tested yet. Pix I'm too scared to be honest. I enquired about getting beta done at bmi hospital today but its £55 just for one test and they can't give you the results the same day so I don't think theres any point. Thing is I've only ever seen one result on a hpt and I could really do without seeing it again!!

Hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## kara76

marie thats seems expensive and not getting the results the same day isnt good. im praying for you hun


----------



## Vixxx

Hey Marie - fingers crossed for you, whether you test early or wait for OTD!     

Vixxx


----------



## Jule

Ooh Marie im keeping everything crossed for you.  When are you supposed to test?  How are you feeling? 
If you have to wait for bloods can your GP not do them for you free as they would have the results the next day too.


----------



## marieclare

eek thanks everyone I'm so scared. Jule I asked at GP surgery yesterday but test has to be authorised by GP and I wouldn't get an appointment for 7 days lol.  OTD is thursday so may as well wait.


----------



## marieclare

Vixx good luck for today


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Everyone

MarieClare - hope you are coping with the stress - good luck Wed/Thurs - whenever you decide to test 

Ritzi - good luck tomorrow - hope it goes well 

Blanche - how are you feeling? Any plans yet? Thinking of you.

Vixx - Hope it went well today

AFM - think I was suffering from the after effects of the sedatives yesterday, cos I got my numbers wrong. You were right MarieClare - Lyndon rang last night - what a lovely guy.  I had 7 eggs in total, but 2 were immature - so he injected 5 (ICSI).
He rang again this morning - 4 of the 5 have fertilised, which is great. Heading for ET Thursday. Fingers crossed x


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies have been keeping an eye on your progress from afar............ wishing all bfp'sa healthy and successful pregnancy and all2ww a wonderful bfp!!!!!!!!!!!
Can i ask a qu.? IF ?we go again I'm trying to work out how we could afford it - Can you simply add a sum onto your existing mortgage
Tried googling and no wiser?


----------



## Daisy11

Hi everyone! really new to all this so I'll keep it short and sweet. Been following a lot of you on here and its really helpful to hear people going through the same proceedures and feelings. Been on Suprecur for just a week now and got a baseline scan on the 9th at CRMW. Just wanted to wish everyone good luck and its great to know that there are people that I can throw questions at if I'm confused ( which I generally am) !!!  Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## marieclare

Hi Daisy, good luck with your treatment, how are you finding the suprecur.

Scouse I think it really depends on individual circumstances, how muich equity you have in the house and if the lender are prepared to give you more. Maybe have a chat with your mortgage lender to sound them out. Bear in mind though by adding the amount onto your mortgage you would pay a lot more in the long run as its over 25 yrs or whatever where a personal loan would be 3/5 years etc. www.Moneysavingexpert.com is great for this kind of thing.


----------



## Scouse

Thanks Marie
I have a loan already for last tx and know they wouldn't increase that and can't really afford it but with the mortgage at least you are paying over 20 years and altho in long run more expensive but easier to manage at this point!  Does that make sense??
Will ring my lender tom.


----------



## Vixxx

Thank you all for your     .  It must have worked as the first 2 frosties Lyndon thawed survived and were good to put back.  I got the call at 1.45pm and went straight in for an appointment at 2.30pm.  I have to say, I really like the rooms!

Anyway, now it's everything crossed for the next 2 weeks!

Good luck to everyone else!

Vixxx


----------



## Daisy11

Hi Marie, I'm not finding the suprecur too bad little bit of nausea and I feel absolutely shattered all the time but from what I've read it could be a lot worse! Really nervous about the next lot of meds. Got menopur and i've read a few posts that have said they have felt really ill with it.   so not looking forward to that.  Anyway hope you are doing ok and everyone else on here   Love to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kara76

just a super quickie

vixx well done on being pupo

scouse you can get a secured loan, this is what we did before remortaging, cheapest way would be interest free credit card.


----------



## PixTrix

Aw Marie I know those feelings. Know is easy for me to say but day after tomorrow is thurs so not far away and theres only just over four hours left of today lol Lots of luck will be thinking of you xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Daisy - don't worry about the drugs. Despite all the symptoms you'll get through it. I'm a Newbie too. 1st cycle. It's a bit of a rollercoaster of emotions,  but keep positive. It won't last forever, and will be hopefully worth it x


----------



## Daisy11

Thanks Sprinkles! Its just so nice to know that there are others out there 2 ask if I get confused or scared.  Unfortunately Im a big baby when it comes to needles and doctors in general but it will all be worth it if it works!    I see your a fair bit further on than me!  Good luck !!! sending loads of love - hope its 1st time lucky for you xxxxx


----------



## kara76

ladies if anyone is interested i have some jab vids of me doing my own jabs, just ask and i will post a link

also i have updated the list, anyone else what details down?


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Well done Ritz - thats great news - hope the fertilization goes well.


----------



## Vixxx

Well done Ritzi - that's brilliant   .

Good luck for the call tomorrow.   

Vixxx


----------



## kara76

wow well done ritz, thats fab news


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies,
Went for follow up appt this morning. A bit annoyed that Umesh did the review and not Amanda, as after all it was Amanda who has done every part of my treatment cycle. We can go ahead using our FET depending on next period. But if that doesnt work, before they will let us do any other cycles we are having another sperm analysis and chromosone testing to rule that out - as they have said that it might be a possible factor as to why such perfect embryos are not implanting and developing. xx


----------



## sun dancer

wow ritzi lovely number of eggs gd luck for the call moro really hope its fab news for u and dh x x


----------



## sun dancer

Marie im i rite in thinking its test day moro ??


----------



## marieclare

ritz brilliant news hun well done you 

glad you got the follow up dizzy and sounds like a good plan is in place. 

sundancer yep I've run out of time there's no getting out of it now, tomorrow is the day. I am absolutely bricking it. i think I could happily carry on oblivious!


----------



## sun dancer

O marie i bet well im praying that it is very gd news for u


----------



## kara76

oh marie im keeping my fingers crossed for you. i know what its like to test when its the last thing you wana do and im praying it brings good news


----------



## Daisy11

Hi Marie,  Sending you loads of love and luck for tomorrow. Will be thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is doing ok too!  

Love to all xxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one from me - well done Vixx, well done on EC Ritz.
Pix - good luck for tomorrow
Marie - sending you luck for tomorrow, got a good feeling for you x


----------



## Queenie1

marie good luck for tomorrow


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Mrs. T

Lots and lots of luck Marie


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Ritz, good luck fir the call tomorrow

Marieclare - crossing fingers for your test x

Dizzy - don't feel disheartened that you saw Umesh. He did wonders with my follicles. Ritz's too. I think it's only natural that we will see more than one person. Poor Amanda can't do it all. I think she is working 7 days a week as it is. And it's probably a good thing that you've met him now, so you'll know him when he's involved in your treatment later

as for me, my 4 embryos are day 3 tomorrow. Waiting to see if they will be put back, or delayed to blastocyst.


----------



## dizzywizzy

I understand what some of you are saying about seeing diff people during treatment. But personally I feel as it was a review of all the treatment done, then the one person who has done every step of my treatment, the tests, the scans, the EC/ ET etc should have been the one doing the review. We should have met with Amanda and Umesh (if they feel he should do our next tests and cycle due to more experience) to discuss followup options, not a case of Umesh alone reading through treatment notes with us (when we were unsure of something he asked us he said he would ask Amanda anyway! so it surely would have been more appropriate to have her sit in on the review there and then) and discuss ways forward. Paying privately I expect the consultants/staff who have dealt with my cycle from beginning to end as they know me and my treatment best to review, not a person who has had no previous contact with me or my treatment. I felt quite uncomfortable about the whole thing.  Sorry for the early morning moan. 

Marieclare and Ritz hope its good news for you today xx


----------



## kara76

dizzy have your considered calling the clinic and asking to see amanda and explain you arent happy with your follow up, i am sure they will do everything to make you happy as its all about patient care at the CRMW.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Ritzi - I think it's normal to have some pain. I was very sore on Tuesday - painful to walk (EC was Monday). But it got better very quickly. Yesterday was just about back to normal. I opted to have the procedure done without any analgesia, as I have reactions to some. It was ok though. Like you I was on stronger pain killers than paracetamol. Maybe you're extra sore because you said your follicles were hard to get too. Just watch out for other symtoms (discharge, bleeding, bloating etc), and ring the clinic if you are worried.


----------



## kara76

ritz some pain is normal and if your follicles were hard to reach they would have pushed down on your abdomen which can cause more aches and pains but if your concerned always best to call


----------



## Vixxx

Aawwww Ritzi that's fabulous!  Well done.  

Vixxx


----------



## kara76

ritz thats great news. maybe they couldnt see all your follicles if your ovaries were high! do you have to decide between et tomorrow or go to blast?


----------



## marieclare

Girls thanks for all the good luck messages. 

I never thought I would get to use this but here goes, we got a   !

I can't believe it and am totally stunned, all at CRMW are over the moon for us and I can't thank them enough. 
I was too scared to do the test so I had to get dh to do the dunking and report back to me, that blue cross is one of the best things I've ever seen. I'm absolutely amazed and in shock, feel like I'm floating in a dream world today xxxx


----------



## kara76

oh marie that is such wonderful news, i was getting worried when you hadnt posted
wooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo yay yay so pleased for you

ritz frosties are always good and let hope you dont need um


----------



## SarahJaneH

Fantastic news Marie, over the moon for you!!!! Big congrats to you and dh xxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Congratulations to you both thats brilliant news!   xxxxxxxx


----------



## sun dancer

WOOOOO WHOOOOO Marie im so so chuffed for u and dh a massive congrats on ur bfp 
Ritzi well done wiv 9 embies thats fab news


----------



## Jule

OMG Marie that is fantastic news.  How amazing, i bet you cant believe it ooh how exciting


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Marie Clare. That's fantastic news. 

Well, I am officially in the 2ww
I got a call from Lyndon today, and went straight in for ET (2 day3 embryos). Fingers crossed. Also keeping everything crossed that the other 2 can be frozen

Ritz - hope you are feeling better.


----------



## beccibo

marie - i'm sooooo pleased for you and dh, big   to you xx

Sprinkles - congrats on being pupo, hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Ritzi, great news, hope ET goes ok for you

Hi to everyone else, hope you're all ok


----------



## PixTrix

I know that I've said it by text Marie, but so over the moon for you that had to pop in to say big big congrats to you and DH brill news


----------



## Daisy11

Marie  - Awesome news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations I am soooooo pleased for you!!!!!!!!! 
Sprinkles - thinking of you hope your feeling ok. 
Ritzi - good luck with ET

& Loads of luck & love to everyone else   xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Wonderful news Marie, hope all goes well xx


----------



## Queenie1

fantastic news marie so very pleased for you


----------



## Vixxx

Wayhay Marie!!!!  Congratluations, that's brilliant news.   I would do an emoticon dance, but I don't know how!  

I'm soooooo pleased for you, well done!!!  

Vixxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Woohoo. I have 2 to freeze as well. Thanks Lyndon you are a star x


----------



## sun dancer

congrats on being pupo sprinkles and well done on ur frosties


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Woo Hoo & Huge Congratulations Marie & DH - I had a great feeling for you. You must be thrilled. 

Congrats Sprinkles on being PUPO and frosties for a sibling (PMA!)

Ritz - well done on EC & sending you loads of luck for ET 

Afm - still no AF, but am away for the weekend so that might do the trick !

Mrs Tx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Morning

ritz- good luck with ET today

I have a question. Yesterday at ET I wad told I had a "sticky embryo". Is that good or bad?


----------



## Vixxx

Good luck today, Ritzi!


----------



## kara76

good luck ritz

sprinkle sticky is good hun

sorry for the quickie lol


----------



## Daisy11

Morning all!!!  

Good luck today Ritzi - Hope all goes well xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scouse

Congrats on being PUPO Ritzi AND 7 frosties........... not that you'll be needing them!


----------



## jk1

hello, i know some of you from the ivf wales thread and whilst i am technically still with them i will definately be moving across to CRMW for my next cycle!!

Hope everyone over here is ok

Jo xxxx


----------



## marieclare

ah thanks guys for all your lovely messages.    I'm still pretty stunned, just had to do another test to check it was still real!

Sprinkles well done on your ET hope you are resting up and keeping nice and calm. sticky embryos are defo good.  Woohoo frosties too thats great  

Becci how are you doing? I have a question i feel like I have no idea what to do / what I should be doing now, are you looking at any of the post treatment threads?  

Mrs T rubbish your AF is taking so long. Time to get the fancy knickers and white trousers out

aw ritz hope you are ok if transfer was difficult. congrats on being pupo xxx

Hiya Jo   whats this about next cycle you shouldnt be needing one!!


----------



## beccibo

hi marie, i've joined the waiting for early scans thread. There's lots of support there, although i'm not posting much i'm reading loads. My scan is booked for the 18th november, feels like ages away. Have you had your date from the clinic?


----------



## tinytabbs

hi. I went for my appointment and it wasnt good news   I cant egg share as my AMH is to low. I was so gutted on wed that I cried for hours. The only option I have is to pay! I was devastated as I didnt think we would be able to get that kind of money together but hubby has said we will hopefully have it by January if we are careful with money for a while. So if all goes well I will be cycling at CRMW then. I really hope and pray that it works first time as i really dont think we could afford another fresh cycle. maybe a FET cycle, we will see. Anyway...I wish you all the best and good luck with your treatments and I really hope you all get BFP's very soon. I'l be back after christmas (excited and nervous no doubt)   xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks for all the well wishes

Jo - welcome

Ritz - Congrats. Welcome to the 2ww. Here's wishing us all luck x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Tinytabbs. Hope you work something out x


----------



## Daisy11

Hi all!!  Marie Im pretty sure this is the bit where you chill out, put your feet up, smile a lot and get waited on hand & foot!  

Hope your all ok.

Ive got my baseline scan Tues and don't have a clue what to expect so a little nervous - ah well! 


Have a fab weekend all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jk1

Ritzi - sorry to hear you had a bad ET...i always do too and despite trying it without sedation i always end up having it xx

Marie - I know...i'm just trying not to get my hopes up too much...we were so upset the last one hadn't worked that just want to make sure i feel prepared for the possibility this time...not sure if that makes sense!!

Sprinkles - congratulations on being PUPO xx

Daisy - good luck for your baseline on tuesday...not long to go now!!

tinytabbs - sorry to hear that you can't do the egg share but it sounds like your DH has a plan....we are saving for our next go at the moment and we've both decided no christmas pressies etc this year to save money (unless of course i get BFP this time...then i will be expecting lots of pressies!!! lol)

Hope everyone esle is ok - i'm watching the match with DH and the furbaby at the moment....seem to be really thirsty today!!

Jo xxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies,
A couple of you have pm'd me regarding my follow up apt. After my apt I emailed Amanda and let her know how upset I was that we din't talk through our treatment with her and had someone completely new. She got right back to me and said it was certainly her intent to be in on our follow up apt jointly with Umesh but had a last minute treatment to do which wasn't scheduled when I booked my follow up apt so she needed to do it. She acknowledged that otherwise she would have been there. It was also said that between her and Umesh everyones treatment is discussed between them no matter who does the actual EC/ET on the patient. The clinic has regular team meetings between them, Debbie and Lyndon so all staff are aware of all patients and then patients can see either Amanda or Umesh throughout treatment cycles. And as they get busier we could all be seeing either or both. 
I felt really bad this morning as I received a letter from the CRMW complaints officer acknowledging my complaint! It wasn't a formal complaint as such just a litle bit of negative feedback on how I felt. It will not stop us cycling there again, I just needed to be more aware of how the team work and liaise about treatments and patients. And now I have met Umesh I will probably feel more comfortable next time x


----------



## jk1

dizzy - that does make more sense now they have explained how they work...sounds like they are a real team so they all know what is going on which is really good if one of them can't be there. xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Ritz. I've got everything crossed for us both. 
How u feeling now?

Daisy. Don't worry about baseline. You'll be fine x

Hope everyone else is ok too x


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Very new to all this as thought there was no hope for us til we had tese on Thursday and found four vials of elusive novice swimmers. Ten years ago we were pretty much told there was no hope so we got on with life but time didn't heal so we started looking into things and realised something could be done. All happened quite quick and in a bit of shock.

We are planning to start treatment end of Jan 11 we have a treatment planning session next week - haven't read up on this stage as didn't expect to be here, so not sure what to expect! Excited but nervous esp about my age wished we'd realised something could be done earlier as odds are against us now, but not as bad as the lottery which I always think i'll win so you never know 

Great to read your posts and knowing support is there is fab. Hope all goes well for everyone


----------



## kara76

ritz wow thats fab

marie it does take a while to sink in

carrie welcome to the board, just read your sig, so sorry. i have an amh of 7 and had it done when i was 33 so stay postive

ladies when i was at ivf wales lyndon brought it team meetings and always discussed failed cycles and brain stormed to get the very best way forward so i assume this is the same at CRWM. great

hiya all


----------



## CarrieT66

Kara - thanks for the welcome. I am realistically positive but knowing you managed it with the same amh is good to know. I have read that if you have had a previous pregnancy that the chances of success increase - not sure if this is true or if my age will cancel out any advantage, but will keep hopeful.


----------



## jk1

Carrie - good news that there is something that can be done...i don't know much about AMH but sounds good if you have the same as Kara!!!  There are plenty of ladies on here that are now pg or have had little ones following ivf treatment in their 40's which is proof that it does work....I wish you all the luck on your journey!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Carrie. Lovely to have you with us
how's your husband? Hope he's not too sore after his TESA
great news on 4 vials. I'll be 40 three weeks today. There's still hope for us.  
Wish you all the best x


----------



## marieclare

hi beci, ours was booked for 24th but then we were told we could go in 2 weeks instead if we wanted so thats what we are doing, even though we have been warned we might not see much. if you are anxious i'm sure they would let you go earlier. 

tiny good luck with the saving, hope to see you back soon   

good luck for baseline daisy you'll be fine

ritzi hope you are resting up and starting to feel a bit better. 

Jo I know how you feel and everyone deals with the waiting and nerves in their own way. Got my fingers crossed for you though xxx

Dizzy glad to hear you got a response and that does seem to make sense. 

Hi Carrie welcome to ff, your husband is same age as mine and he had tese in 2008, from this sample we have made good embryos over 3 cycles so there is definitely hope . Its amazing when you are first told there are embryos after all the years thinking it wouldnt be possible. Masses of luck for treatment I have everything crossed for you.


----------



## tinytabbs

hiya 

had a email back from Amanda and she says that she would advise for me to go on the long protocol with 300iu of menopur. any info on this would be appresiated   the date of my af in jan should be 15th, so hopefully starting then. does that mean in total about 6-8 weeks from start (af) to OTD? I know that menopur is stimms but what DR drugs will I have? Im all questions lol  

I think im over the initial shock and ready for the war to commence  

bring it on  

congratulations marieclare x


----------



## tinytabbs

thanks ritz

yes i did have a shock when i realised the drugs were extra  
we will get there tho  
6 weeks is good, i thought it would take nearer to 8 weeks. its all very complicated lol. Im so glad to see you responded well to the stimms in the end. I was worried about that with my AMH being a bit on the low side. 
so whilst stimming you take DR drugs aswell! oh that sounds horific   not fancying the nasal spray, i suffer with my sinuses enough already without agrivating them more   and as for the pessaries   
its all in the glory tho. hope you are feeling ok and the 2ww isnt driving you to loopy  , and thanks for the info   good luck all and hope to see many BFP's when I come back in Jan   xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Ritz

I'm trying not to think about it, staying positive. Not sleeping very well. Having bizarre dreams. But counting down. What did you get as your OTD?


----------



## marieclare

Hiya ritz, its 17th nov, will be just over 6 weeks by my calculations


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi ritz
yes my OTD is 20/11
not sure I will get that far!!!! It's an agonizing wait! Think I will be legally insane by about the 10th! DH is away for w/e of 14th/15th. May do a test on about 16th Help!!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all, back from a lovely weekend, just me, DH & Furbaby.

Marie - not long to your scan, you need a new ticker !
Hope you are doing ok waiting too Bec 
Ritz - well done on being PUP and great news re the frosties too. Hope your pain has settled down now and you can enjoy the 2WW!!
Tiny - hope youre saving goes well, I cant add anymore to the advice you've been given. 
Daisy - good luck for baseline, you'll soon get used to them
Jo - you are very welcome here, but I hope you wont need us!!
Dizzy - hope you feel reassured. I know during my treatment Amanda often called us after their meetings as they feel it is better to discuss as a team. 
Welcome Carrie - good luck. My AMH is lower than yours and I managed to get 7 which I was thrilled with so I wouldnt worry too much.
Sprinkles - I think it is impossible to stay sane on the 2WW! 

Afm, well the weekend away did the trick - AF arrived witha vengeance!! Never thought I would be so thrilled to get my period! Called Amanda to plan treatment on the next AF but may have to wait until January as they aren't doing treatments over Xmas and Lyndon is away early January - she's gonna give me a call back to see whether the dates would work out in December. Fingers crossed, I didnt want to wait until next year. 

Mrs T x


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all thanks for the warm welcome and positive thoughts.

Sprinkles - 40 is the new 30! yes he is a little sore and was reluctant to wear the tight pants til it hurt too much lol, feeling for you on the wait
Marieclare - we were amazed to get four vials I really thought there'd be nothing  still in shock and cant quite believe we are at this stage
Mrs T - I hope Dec works out for you, if not we might coincide in Jan
Jo - here's hoping x

Hope its a good week for all 
Carrie x


----------



## Vixxx

CarrieTobin - Welcome - you'll get loads of great advice and support on here - it's a godsend!

Daisy - Good luck for the baseline on Tuesday - very exciting 

Marieclare and Beccibo - not long to wait until till your scans - could you send me some babydust please?

Mrs T - Glad AF has arrived at last, and hope you manage to cycle before Xmas.  If not, at least you can have a relaxed time over the holiday.

Tinytabbs - Sorry to hear you won't be able to egg share, but good that you should be cycling before too long.

Ritzi and Sprinkles, good luck for testing!  My OTD is 17 Nov so we'll all be hovering around the sticks at the same time...  JK1 - Hope the second week goes quickly - I always find it's much slower than the first   

Sorry if I've missed anyone, and good luck to all x


----------



## Georgey

Hi all,


I have been a bit awol lately, but have been reading all your posts , they all seem really positive.


AFM: I was down ****** for 7-10 days and went for my base line scan last Tuesday and they found a corpus luteum !!!!(I know I had no idea either !!!!).Which means I have to stop treatment    for a month or two!!! So I have no idea what is going to happen now. I have to go back when my AF starts for another scan to see if it breaks down, but have been told my AF will probably be late , but started (sorry for detail) to bleed slightly yesterday!! Does anyone have any idea what is going on with my body ? Any help would be appreciated.


Sorry for the me post


x x x x


----------



## lou7

Hey everyone

Haven't had chance to post recently although have been lurking and trying to keep on top of what's happening.

Welcome to those just starting their treatment - hopefully you'll find this a really helpful and extremely supportive thread...I certainly do. 

Congrats on your BFP Marieclaire   that's fab news.

As for me...we had our first scan last friday.  Can honestly say I haven't been that scared in my life before!!    All was OK though...one lovely little hearbeat.  

 to everyone on the 2ww - fingers crossed there'll be lots more BFP's on this thread.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Lou xx


----------



## beccibo

vixx -        and lots of         for you. Thinking of you and i hope you're managing your 2ww.

Hi to all the newbies, this is becoming a busy thread and i know you'll all find great support here and lots of people who can offer advice.

Lou, congrats on the scan, i can imagine how scarry it was waiting for the heartbeat.

Ritzi n sprinkles hope you're both managing the 2ww some          for you both too. Wishing you all the best.

Mrs T so glad af has arrived n hope you can start tx as soon as possible.

Hope all that are downregging are managing ok. 

Hi to everyone i've missed....i hope all ok xx


----------



## Daisy11

Hi all - hope everyone is doing ok. Just posted on here but it didn't appear - so I'll start again.  

Just want to say how great the support is on this tread. My DH is fantastic but unfortunately we both  seem to go blank when I get in the room with Amanda and all the terminology totally confuses me and goes straight over my head.   so its great that I can ask you ladies questions .

Not too happy today - went for my basline scan and the suprecur doesnt seem to have done the job so far as the lining is still thick and I seem to be ovulating.    So I'm upping the suprecur and taking Norestiterone (?)  for a week and will go back for another scan. I've also got a cyst on my ovary which may need draining before we can start stimms   So not really the best of starts. I do feel gutted but I also know that there are a lot of people out there with worse problems than me - so onward & upward!!!!  with fingers crossed!!

Hope everyone else is well.  Love & Luck to all


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixxx

Aaawww, Beccibo - thank you so much!  That's very kind of you


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi everyone
Thanks for the good wishes
2ww i stressful!!!!!

Vixxx & Ritzi - how you doing? Hanging in there? Think I'm going insane!!!

Daisy - don't worry - these things are just stepping blocks - you'll get there.


----------



## Vixxx

Mmmm, not feeling too positive about things today.  Got AF signs.  Hope you two are doing better, Ritzi and Sprinkles!


----------



## kara76

georgey a corpus lethum is a functioning cyst which you get every month after ovulation, this is what releases progestrone. what happens is the follicle which you ovulate from becomes this so try not to worry, its normal and thats why they must have said  your af would probably be late

lou well done on your scan, amazing isnt it

daisy im sure your extra drugs will do the job, fingers crossed

hiya becci

vixx, sprinkles and ritz hope you girls are well


----------



## marieclare

hi girls hope you are all ok. Ritz , Vixx & Sprinkles how are you feeling? Not long to go now hope you are not going too mental.      
Hope I have done that right!!

Mrs T glad to hear AF has made an appearance, hope you get the dates before xmas I know how you feel about waiting. 

Georgy sorry to hear about your setback. Daisy hope the suprecur starts doing the trick soon hun. 

Lou what fantastic news on your scan how lovely


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick one to say stay positive 2ww'ers - not too long to wait now. Will catch up better tomorrow x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Thanks MarieClare, Mrs T, Kara
2ww is cruel!!!!!!! But it will end eventually x


----------



## kara76

how are you all?

how are you 2ww ers, i know its torture


----------



## Scouse

Just wanted to wish all you 2ww ladies a speedy time and all successful bfp's!  
Ritzi i found the more cycles the harder it became but espec the 2ww!


----------



## Georgey

Hi Everyone, 


Thanks Kara, was beginning to think there was something wrong with my body, so now its a waiting game  until AF , which I cant imagine will be much before the beginning of Dec and then they dont think that will get rid of it , so maybe have to wait till Jan !!!!


Positive thoughts to all the 2wwers!!! The wait just goes on forever


Hi to everyone else


x x x x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi all,

Aw Ritx thats cute from scoops 3 ! 

AFM well as expected thanks to my late AF I'm gonna have to wait until January for tx. They arent planning any ECs beyond w/c 6th December because of Xmas and Lyndon being away from the first week of January - and my period wont come in time. Me & DH are gutted to have to wait because I am so worried about my declining AMH. :-( 

On a positive note at least I will have some cycle buddies in January

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

aww how cute ritz

georgey if ever you have any worries give um a  call, i know this is a clinic that doesnt want patients having worries and wouldnt mind at all yet im pleased ive helped

mrs t naughtie naughtie af but on the plus side is wine at crimbo!


----------



## dizzywizzy

Mrs T - seem with us, was hoping to fit a FET in before xmas! But have to wait until Jan, but we have booked to go to Rome for Wales v Italy in Feb, so may as well wait until we return in March. Kara, there are some positives about it, wine at xmas and a good weekend in Rome fine wine, friends and food!! x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi everyone
how's it going?
Over the half way point of 2ww now. 
Still going batty!!!!!!!!

Vixxx you are first, when u testing?


----------



## Vixxx

Morning everyone and greetings from Canada!  I am away on holiday,   and I can certainly recommend it for taking your mind off the 2ww.  My OTD is Wednesday - 17th Nov.  Is that first?  When is  yours, Sprinkles and Ritzi?  I know you've probably said already but I forget...   Fingers crossed     for us all and good luck to everyone else cycling


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Mine is 20th officially
unofficially depends how long I last. 16th or 17th probably x

very jealous you are in Cabada Vixxx
wish I had something to take my mind off it all 

Ritz. Af pain can be a good sign. PMA now x


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

Got a BFN today for the worst cycle ever....kind of expected it tbh

I have booked an appt with Amanda for Wednesday next week to plan our 4th cycle....we are thinking of March/April next year...not too long to wait and gives the body a couple of months to get over this one!!  I like a plan as you can tell!!

Vixxx.....you're so far away!!! miss you...hope you are enjoying yourself!!!

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend, we've got nothing planned as DH is studying (boring...but will get payrise if passes exam...yay!!).

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wow Vixx, Canada! Defo a good way to take your mind off things! 
Ritz- don't give up yet hun 
Sprinkles - hope your doing ok
Jo - you are welcome here - sent you a msg on the other thread. I always find it easier to cope with when I've got a plan. 

Mrs T x


----------



## Daisy11

Hi Everyone!

Haven't been on for a few days - hope everyone is ok 

Hope all you 2ww'ers are not going to mad   

Hope all you mummy's to be are taking it easy and being pampered

& Lots of love and luck to everyone else having tx or waiting. 

JK1 really sorry about your BFN - glad you've got a plan for the new year tho. Wish you loads of luck for then.

Have a good weekend all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Jo, really sorry about your BFN

I had a small brown loss today, and cried buckets - it was old though and nothing since. Perhaps implantation?
Please stay xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Vixxx

Oooh, Sprinkles - fingers crossed for you.  Could be implantation, and good news if it's brown or pink not red!


----------



## jk1

Thanks ladies....can't wait for my appointment at the new clinic...obviously wish i didn't have to go but i am really looking forward to it...i've not met Amanda before but from what everyone says on here she sounds fab!!

Sprinkles...fingers crossed its implantation....sounds like it could be!!

Mrs T..thank you for your message... hope yopu are ok xxx

Hi everyone...hope you are enjoying your saturday!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

More brown/pink loss for me. Amanda has upped my cyclogest. 
Please please please stay x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi all

Just up dating with what everyone is doing.

Good luck with the testing girls

Hope everyone is coping well with tx. 

I cannot wait to get started but it is still so far away.

  to all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sprinkles - how are you doing, hope the extra cyclogest has done the trick
Ritz - you never know, wait and see and if all else fails sounds like you have a great plan B 
Vixx - hope you are still doing ok

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

ritz i so hope it works for you. can i ask why your thinking of surrogacy? i know we thought about it and it was fast becoming a step for us!

hiya mrs t


----------



## Sprinkles1170

2nd try
just deleted my post by mistake

hi everyone
I'm fine thanks
I've decided that tomorrow is test day. 

Ritzi. Hang in there. I'm praying for you to have a BFP x

Mrs T. How's the treatment plan looking?  Do you have a date yet?

Vixxx. When u testing? 

Love to all x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Sprinkles, good luck for 2moro, everything crossed for you x

Because my AF was late I've now missed the chance to have treatment before Xmas so I'll be starting whenever AF arrives in January. Counting down the weeks and trying to lose a bit of weight in the meantime (wish me luck, I'm gonna need it, lol)


----------



## Vixxx

Evening everyone - Hope you are all doing well and keeping happy   .


I tested this morning and sadly had a BFN   .  It was 2 days before OTD but still late enough for a reliable result.


I had had a slight brown loss on a couple of occasions in the last few days, and have been having pains as if af imminent, but was still vaguely hopeful as it hadn't developed into more, but it seems not.  I will test again on Wednesday but unfortunately think that's it.  I have to admit I had been a bit hopeful as we were all surprised at the good quality of the embies that were thawed, so it is disappointing, especially as remaining frosties are no-where near as good.  Hey ho.


Fingers crossed for everyone still on 2ww and cycling.


Good luck for tomorrow Sprinkes


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Morning.
Well..................


I can't believe it. DH is over the moon. trying not to get too excited, as lots of complications to come. But aaarrrggghhh!!!! Cant Help it!!!!!

Thanks to everyone here for their support x
Big thanks to Amanda, Lyndon, Umesh, Deb, Em & Karen
CRMW Rocks!!!!

Mrs T - Good luck x

Vixxx - I'm so sorry. Still test on OTD though.  Thinking of you x


----------



## kara76

sprinkles well done on your bfp, you must both be over the moon

vixx i am so sorry huni, i do agree that it would have been a realible result which is very sad.big hugs i was so hoping it would work for you

hiya to everyone else


----------



## Vixxx

Huge congratulations on your BFP Sprinkes - well done!


----------



## Bloobird81

Congratulations  xxxx


----------



## Daisy11

Congratulations sprinkles I am soooooooo pleased for you. You must be over the moon!!!    

Vixx really sorry about your BFN    Nothing I can say so Im just sending a hug   hope your ok

Hope everyone else is doing ok - love & luck to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Georgey

Congratulations Sprinkles - You give us oldies some hope x x x x x 


Vixx - Really sorry about your BFN


Hope everyone else is doin ok


x x x x x x x x x x x x  x x x x x


----------



## beccibo

sprinkles - congrats and wishing you all the best. I have to agree with u CRMW rocks xx

Vixx, so sorry for you bfn, sending you   and i hope you're follow up appointment will give you a plan to look forward to. 

Ritzi hang on in there xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Congratulations Sprinkles - wonderful news xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sprinkles - wow, congrats. You must both be thrilled.

Vixx - I'm so sorry, hope you get a plan in place to help you move forward.

Ritz - hope you're doing ok 

Good luck for your appt Jo, hope it goes well x

Mrs T
x


----------



## kara76

ritz we didnt go much down the route, my sil offered but we would have decided against using her womb lol. you have been through the mill, tube isnt are such a pain, i had my fully removed before i caught with tyler. i so hope your wrong and your tx is successful


----------



## jk1

Sprinkles - fab news....well done you and Mr Sprinkles!!! xxx

Vixxx - you know I'm thinking of you xxx

Hi everyone else...have my first appointment with CRMW tomorrow...yay yay yay!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi everyone
thanks for all the good wishes

Vixxx. Sending you lots of love & hugs

Ritz. Praying for you to have a BFP

Jo. Good luck for tommorow

Beccibo. Good luck Thursday x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Ritzi. So sorry. Sending you lots of hugs x


----------



## kara76

ritz i am so very sorry. im sure  you have lots of questions for the clinic. big hugs


----------



## beccibo

ritzi, thinking of u xx


----------



## Vixxx

Ritzi - so sorry to hear of your result     


Here's my bizarre tale of the day:  Some of you might remember I tested 2 days ago and got BFN.  Well today was my OTD so like a good girl I tested using the HPT provided by the clinic - and it showed a BFP!     


Now, clearly I am very excited, but also not quite sure I believe it.  I get home on Friday so will test again then, but meanwhile, fingers crossed it's true - and that it sticks.  And the moral of the story might well be:  don't test 2 days early with HPTs from Poundland...


----------



## kara76

oh vixx you plonker you didnt say it was a poundland test!if testing with a realible test it would have been accurate the other day and very lightly showed your BFP lol, congratulations


----------



## Vixxx

Plonk, plonk, plonk...


----------



## Daisy11

Hi All,

Jo - hope your appointment went well today!   
Beccibo  - good luck for your scan tomorrow 
Ritz -   So sorry about your BFN    
Vixx - Congratulations thats fab news. Yep- definitely won't be buying any tests from poundland  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Took the last of my norethisterone on tues so just waiting for AF to start so I can go for another scan to see if we can start stimms soon  

 &   for everyone!!!  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Daisy11

Hi ladies just a quick one..............  Does anyone know is reflexology is recommended or not when on tx.

My friend is a reflexologist and has offered to do it for me but im not sure what the score is?  anyone know?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Ritzi - thinking of you at this difficult time - I have found going through this treatment twice has been so heartbreaking, I can't imagine how you are feeling xx

Vixxx - congrats, you must be thrilled x


----------



## jk1

Ritzi....sorry to hear your news huni, thinking of you xxx

Vixxx.....i PM'd you but you know I'm mega pleased for you....but i agree with Kara...you are officially a plonker!!! lol

Well........my appt with Amanda at CRMW went soooooooooooooooooooooo well....

We will definately be cycling in March/April....not sure if long or antagonist protocol yet but not worried either way as they said they'll scan me loads to make sure i don't get OHSS for the third time!!

I told Amanda that they always have problems in ET and that i have ended up being sedated on all three goes (the second go i opted for sedation before they even tried!).  on my first and third cycle they have tried for around 20 mins to get the catheter in and then sedated me.  Amanda said that if they are trying for 20 mins...then there is no point in putting the embryos back because by that time my uterus would be contracting and the embryos would come straight back out!!!!  DH and i couldn't believe it as this could be the reason that its not worked yet.  So basically it is highly likely that I have been going through the 2ww with no embryos in me because they came out on the day of ET!!  I was upset to be told this but as DH said it actually gives us new hope.

I am being referred for a cervical dilation which will be done under GA rather than sedation which should make it easier to get the catheter in and Amanda said they would do a trial run on EC day and that i would be sedated straight away on ET day.

I can't believe it but also kind of hoping it is something as simple as that too...Lyndon said to us a few months ago he would be amazed if we didn't get pg from IVF so maybe this is what was stopping it.

hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxxxx


----------



## jk1

ritz...that is weird then....I think she might do it differently...she said something about trying and then leaving it 3 minutes....i'm not sure if this stops the uterus contracting so maybe that's what she was doing...tbh i was so shocked I'm not sure i took everything in but she is referring me for cervial dilation so it might be something to ask about at your follow up xx


----------



## beccibo

vixx congrats n so pleased for you. Take care of yourself xx

Thanks for all the good wishes for tomorrow. I'm really looking forward for the scan buti'm worried in case everything has stopped growing....this is so hard. I just pray all is ok xx

Hi to everyone and hope you're all ok


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Ritz - I am so sorry, hope you are coping ok - take some time to plan your way forward. Big hugs Hun x
Vixx - I agree, plonker lol but a very happy plonker no doubt !


----------



## dizzywizzy

Jk - I had the same problem at IVF Wales with my perfect embryos, ET was very long and very painful, lots of pushing and moving around by me in agony! And I always blame my BFN on all that distress. So when I moved to CRMW I told Amanda all about this and she said she would do a trial run at EC and check it was OK which she said it was, when it came to ET I still wanted to be sedated though to keep me calm and relaxed. But again I had a BFN with perfect embryos. However during my followup apt with Umesh he said that my notes said that they had to use a few instruments to keep the cervix open and it was a bit fiddly! So that may be a reason for my BFN again this time!! I was really annoyed as Amanda had originally said after the trial that it was going to be OK, and she didnt suggest dilation, saying it wasnt needed!! So before my next cycle Umesh has said definite cervical dilation for me too! Am getting mixed messages everywhere! x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becci - good luck for tomorrow

Jo - sorry missed your post earlier. Not surprised you are frustrated but I agree with your DH - at least it gives you hope. If you are doing something different I'm sure you'll feel more hopeful.

Ritz - hope your result changes too. If you are concerned having heard about Jo's follow up why don't you give Amanda a call - I'm sure she won't mind you asking her about your experience

Mrs T x


----------



## jk1

Hi Dizzy....sounds like it!!  if i'm honest i don't think the cervical dilation is our sole problem at least its something else that may increase the chances of it working....i would love it to be something as simple as this but in reality its probably more than that but Amanda did seem really adamant that it wasn't worth putting the embryos back after such a long time.  she said about crevical dilation straight away too.

hopefully it will work for both of us!! xx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi Vixxx
Fab news congratulations

Ritz. Have a chat to Amanda. I'm sure she will be happy to explain
I don't think the clamp on the cervix is a real issue, and if it was Trying to get your uterus to antevert was the problem they would have to use the clamp for that
I too have a retroverted uterus. Did you remember a really full bladder?  I went from retroverted at EC to almost normal with my full bladder.

Jo glad your consultation went well

Becci. Good luck for tomorrow x


----------



## kara76

jo glad your appointment went well

ritz i hope amanda can ease your mind, if your sedated im sure you would of been ok, clamp on your cervix wouldnt effected the embryos inside, but im sure you now have lots of questions for your follow up 

hiya to everyone else


----------



## marieclare

Girls so much to catch up on, hope you are all doing ok. Ritz I'm so sorry about the bfn and hope you get some answers at follow up. 

Vixx and Sprinkles huge congratulations on your bfps what fantastic news you must be over the moon. 

Becci massive good luck for your scan today, looking forward to hearing all about it. 

I was at CRMW yesterday for viability scan, on way down on tues night we were involved in a car accident and I was hysterical about whether it could have affected the embryo but thankfully everything is ok still. 

Thinking of everyone cycling and hoping to catch up properly soon xxxxx


----------



## beccibo

evening all. Back from scan and one strong heartbeat seen. Bubba measuring 7weeks 1 day. We're over the moon. It was so good to see the heartbeat.....

Ritzi, i hope you're doing ok xx

Marie, hope you're feeling fine after you're car accident x


----------



## jk1

Marie...hope you are ok...what a nightmare you must have been so scared...but glad everything is ok xxx

Beccibo....congratulations....it must be an amazing feeling to see your little one's heartbeat for the first time....i'm so pleased for you xxx

Hi ritz and dizzy...hope you are both ok xx

Vixxx......glad you are on your way home to sunny wales...although actually its not been quite so sunny today!!! lol

Sprinkles....how are you doing? hope everything is ok with you xxx

Jo xxx


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi everyone
hope you are all ok

becci. Glad the scan went well. I bet you can't stop looking at the pics
marie. Same for you too. Hope you feel ok after the accident 
ritzi. Hope the boys are ok
vixxx hope you got back ok
Jo & mrs T, Dizzy, Daisy.  Won't be long til you start. 
Hi to Kara

I booked my first scan today. Nov 29th. Day after my 40th birthday!!
They've been so lovely. 
I am really busy with work that week, but they've been really kind and are letting ne go out of hours x


----------



## kara76

hiya all

marie omg you poor girl, glad all is well though bet your still pinching yourself

becci congratulations on your scan
jo hows you?

sprinkles how are you

ladies there is a pregnancy thread in the wales section if you fancy or are ready to join!

i need to point out that this thread recently has taken a bit of a turn and support for each other has turnt into worrying each other, can you please bear in mind  when posting as this is a public forum and that everyones treatment, protocols, follow ups are for that patient only and this forum is to be used for help and support and must not be misused in anyway!

im keeping my beady eye on you all and wish you all the very best of luck with your treatments


----------



## jk1

Evening All....just got home from work  sooooo tired!!!

Sorry if I worried people with my update about my first appt at CRMW.... i think i just felt so excited about things i couldn't wait to tell everyone!!!

Hope everyone is ok and looking forward to the weekend!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Becci - congrats on your scan, must be amazing
Sprinkles - not long to go and you'll get to see your bubbs 
Marie, phew - so glad you are ok 
Hey Kara, we always know you are watching and keep us in line, lol
Vixx - you back home yet? 
Hi everyone else.

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

jo its no problem you sharing your information, as your appointment was about you and you only, this is a forum to share, help and support so please know that. so girl you carry on sharing information please. 

mrs t hiya hun hows you?


----------



## jk1

thanks Kara...will do!!!  

oh and congratulations on losing your 'trainee' status!! yay yay yay!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hey Kara, I'm ok Hun - come to terms with delayed tx and looking forward to crimbo instead.  Well done on being a Mod ! x


----------



## kara76

mrs t will you be having wine? im a little tempted to have a glass depends on the feeding

i know how hard christmas can be when your going through tx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Wine, I think so ! We are spending it with my crazy lovely SIL and our niece and nephew so be too busy to dwell on things.  Bought Robbie Williams We Sing for the Wii cos me and SIL love him so. So with my Robbie and some wine it should be lots of fun  Hope you manage to have a drink too 
Tbh, I usually cope with Xmas, it's New Year that kills me.


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Hi all. Hope everyone is ok. Anyone know if facepainting has any adverse effects in pregnancy?


----------



## CarrieT66

Hi all

Its great to read the recent good news. Happy 40th for next week Sprinkles.

We are planning to start treatment in Jan so will enjoy Christmas and hope for a positive start to the New Year.
Carrie


----------



## kara76

sprinkles i cant see any reason it woouldnt be safe , are you having your face painted?

welcome carrie and good luck with treatment

ladies i have updated the list on page one. if anyone wants to be added let me know, seems everyone is waiting or have moved on


----------



## sun dancer

Hia all havent posted for a gd while just needed a little time out frm anything 2 do wiv tx thought i was ok bowt canceling our last 1 but it hit me big time a wk later. 
i have bn on once or twice having a quick read but so so much hav gone on i cant remember much lol
congrats 2 the ones that hav had bfp's
so sorry for the bfn's thinking of u 
congrats 2 becci on ur scan fab news 
marie how u doing after the car accident ??
hope everyone else is keeping well 
Kara can u put me bk on the list starting tx in jan thanks


----------



## lou7

Hi all

Sorry to post with sad news but wanted to let you know that we very sadly lost our baby last week.  CRMW have been amazing as usual and we are hoping to plan a follow-up apt with them soon.  Looks like we'll be joining those cycling in the New year once we can psyche ourselves up again.

Am pleased to see so much good news on the thread.  Am thrilled for those who've had BFP's and that Marie and beccibo's scan's went so well.

Sending you all good vibes.     

Lots of love
Lou xx


----------



## marieclare

Oh Lou how awful I am so so sorry to hear this, my heart goes out to you and your dh, what a terrible shock    
I'm stunned at the cruelty of all this sometimes


----------



## Scouse

Lou there are no words I can say to ease your pain but I am thinking of you and dh !  Big hugs


----------



## beccibo

lou, so sorry for your loss. Thinking of you and dh and sending you      . Look after yourself xx


----------



## jk1

Lou...sorry to hear your sad news....its just awful....thinking of you xxxx


----------



## kara76

hi all

lou i am so very sorry for your loss, im glad you have the support of the clinic as support is what you need right now. you might find yourself going through a very mix of emotions and please know im here if you want to talk.big hugs, i know how hard it is and your more than welcome to pm me anytime or talk on this thread of course

sundancer will pop you back on the list


----------



## dizzywizzy

Lou - Thinking of you both at this sad time, look after each other and take care. 

Kara - Please put me starting next cycle in March, Thanks x


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Lou. So so sorry to hear about your loss. My heart goes out to you x


----------



## sun dancer

Lou im so so sorry 2 hear bowt ur sad news thinking of u and dh take care of each other sending big hugs ur way x x


----------



## Daisy11

Lou - Im so sorry to hear your news. Nothing anyone can say. Just sending loads of love & hugs - take care xxxx

Hi to everyone else - hope your all doing ok.

Feeling a  bit   at the moment  Ive had to cancel my tx for a couple of months. After 4 weeks dr'ing on the suprecur I went for my scan and my lining was still too thick 10. something and the cyst on my ovary (corpus luteum?) is too big and is probably the reason the suprecur hasnt worked.  So am really gutted! But were only going to get one shot at this so best to get it right when we do it hey! Got to go back Dec and Jan for scans to see how its going and make a new plan.

Ah well off to work I Go!  

Tons of love and luck to everyone


----------



## jk1

Sorry to hear you cancelled you cycle Daisy, but i do agree that its best to get it right...no point in carrying on and going through all we have to go through if there is something that could be sorted before.  I know how you feel about feeling down at the moment...i'm starting again in March which feels like its about 3 years away but i know it will be here before i know it!!

Hi everyone, sunshine and showers hey!! x

Jo xxx


----------



## Scouse

I don't normally post over here as still haven't decided if to go again or not but after reading all your sad news just wanted to send you all big hugs and hope life gets better very soon X


----------



## Sprinkles1170

Scouse. Happy 40th birthday for tomorrow. My 40th is the day after x


----------



## Scouse

OH Sprinkles you got your 40th Birthday surprise - best birthday present ever!
Normally birthdays don't bother me - it's just a number but really struggling this time as i has 'promised' myself i'd be pregnant and 40 and it didn't happen!  But hey ho - will have another 11 months to be preganant and 40!   
Have a lovely birthday - what have you planned?


----------



## kara76

hiya all

daisy im sorry you had to cancel but best to get things right first

scouse happy birthday, this is the year your dreams are gona come true


----------



## kara76

New home ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251369.new#new


----------

